# Knitting Tea Party - 24th February, 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 24th February 2012 and this week's darts were thrown at the wall atlas by _The Lad's_ best friend, so we have a time-check for Helsinki, where it's 1:00a.m., and lots of people will be partying hard in one of my favourite cities; it's 7:00p.m. in La Paz; while in Denver it's 4:00p.m and time for tea!

A big thank-you to Sam for being a great guest host last weekend, I know he had a lot of fun doing it and keeping everybody up to date with the arrival of the puppies. I enjoyed a few days in and around Portsmouth with _The Lad_, the weather was chilly but fine, it only rained for a couple of hours on one day while we were in an exhibition, very lucky for February.

This weekend the Oscars get handed out in Hollywood, with the time difference, I usually watch the post-awards interviews over breakfast, so I designed a suitable egg cosy to go with them. The pattern is to be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60629-1.html

I hope you have fun with the design.

According to my cook's calendar, to-day America is celebrating _National Tortilla Chip Day_, so I thought it'd be a good idea to give you all some of my favourite things to go with them. There's a very simple tomato salsa and a couple of dips that work well with either a bag of tortilla chips while you watch a movie, or to go with a bowl of nachos as a starter or more substantial snack. They're all very quick and easy to make and are a big hit with the petrolheads when we're gathered together to watch the racing on tv.

*Fresh Tomato Salsa*

*Ingredients:*
3 medium-sized tomatoes, seeds removed, finely chopped
1 red chilli, seeds removed, finely chopped
dash Tabasco (optional)
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
2 tbs (30ml) lime juice
2 tsp (10ml) extra virgin olive oil

*Method:*
Mix all the ingredients together thoroughly, cover and set aside for ten minutes.

I usually serve this at room temperature to bring out the taste of the tomatoes, but it can be chilled in the refrigerator for 15-20 minutes if you prefer.

*Creamy Guacamole

Ingredients:*
1 avocado
4 oz (115g) cream cheese
1 red chilli, de-seeded and finely diced
1 lime, juice and grated zest
2 clove garlic, crushed
1 tbs finely chopped chives

*Method:*
Stone and skin the avocado and mash in a small bowl with a fork. Add the chilli, garlic, cream cheese and lime, stir well to combine thoroughly.

Chill for about 15 minutes and stir in the chives before serving.

*Spicy Kidney Bean Dip

Ingredients:*
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1/2 onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
good pinch chilli flakes
7 oz (200g) tinned cherry tomatoes
4 oz (115g) tinned kidney beans, drained (half a standard can, drained weight)

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a small pan, add the onion and fry for 3 minutes, add the garlic and chilli flakes and fry for a further two minutes until the onions have softened, but not coloured. Add the tomatoes and beans and fry for 2-3 minutes.

Pour into a food processor and blend until smooth.

Serve warm or chilled as a dip, or spoon over tortilla chips with chopped jalapeno peppers and grated cheese, then flash under a hot grill for the best nachos ever.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see you back, Dave. Glad you had a good time in Portsmouth. Where does your son go to school? Those recipes look really good, might try one tomorrow as we are planning a quiet weekend. Our 12 year old grandaughter was here last weekend so it was all go!

I hadn't realized it was already Oscar time. Doesn't seem to have been so much hoopla about it this year. I wouldn't be surprised to see The Artist win it.
Weather is not the greatest here. It is warm but wet and they are forecasting strong winds which have yet to appear.
I'm waiting on dinner. We are having roast chicken with stuffing, gravy and an assortment of roast veggies. At least I hope my hubby gets home in time for dinner as that is rather a lot for one person to eat. I am already thinking about what to do about leftovers. Definitely a curry and maybe some chicken salad.

Sue


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

HA!!!! Here you are, Dave. Hi, just wanted to see if I could make it on page 1, LOLLLL! Welcome back.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Dave...time I turned in but love your egg cosy,right now I am knitting monster egg cosies complete with googly eyes,also cupcake cosies for my grandson`s school Easter eggstravaganza. cannot lay claim to the design,the pattern was in my knitting magazine!...Happy weekend.....Joan!.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You surprised me, Dave. I thought your egg cosy would have an Oscar on it or a figure of some kind. But it like what you came up with.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh, am I on page 1!!! Can't believe it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Missed you last week but Sam did a marvellous job hosting. So interesting waiting for all the puppies to arrive.

Glad to hear that you enjoyed your time away with the Lad. Loved the pictures that you posted. One was way too scary for me. Can't stand heights.

Thanks for these receipts. Think I'll try some this weekend in prep for the Oscars. That's one night I never miss. 

Welcome back.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good to see you back, Dave. Glad you had a good time in Portsmouth. When does your son go to school? Those recipes look really good, might try one tomorrow as we are planning a quiet weekend. Our 12 year old grandaughter was here last weekend so it was all go!
> 
> I hadn't realized it was already Oscar time. Doesn't seem to have been so much hoopla about it this year. I wouldn't be surprised to see The Artist win it.
> Weather is not the greatest here. It is warm but wet and they are forecasting strong winds which have yet to appear.
> Sue


Hi Sue,

He went back on Monday, his school is under an hour from Portsmouth, so he went straight back from the hotel we stayed in after breakfast. He and his best friend arrived back for the weekend at six o'clock, starving as usual!

_The Artist_ did very well at the BAFTAs if that's any indication. I sometimes go to a party, but with the boys here for the weekend it isn't really practical this year because they have to leave for the ride back to school at 6:30a.m. on Monday.

Hope you enjoy the salsa and dips.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 6:20 pm here in Michigan & it snowed a lot last night so I am staying in for the next few days. I am still working on the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed for later this year & am trying to decide what size needles to use for the 2nd one which I want to make with the Feather & Fan pattern. the 3rd one will be like the 1st ones but in blue for a boy instead of the pink for a girl. Dinner tonight will be breaded pork cutlets, asperagas( spelling) & fryed potatoes.
Lisa


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't know if I'll still make 1st page or not. it is 3:27pm here.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ahh another week end! welcome back Dave and waiting for more pictures of those adorable puppies Sam. thought everyone would enjoy this.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and thank Sam for the omelet in a bag recipe last week. I have made them several times this week, I hate doing dishes so they are perfect for me and really tasty.

Welcome back Dave, glad you had a good time. The Guacamole dip sounds too good to pass up. Thanks.

I am just working on some baby things for my soon to be born G.Niece. I haven't been around a baby in over 20 years so everything looks so tiny to me. The little socks are just so cute. I'm having fun with all these new tiny things to knit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

and 4:30 p.m. here! I finished my jacket (pics on the tail end of the last tea party) and it needs blocking...tomorrow, I'm hoping to meet up with the knitting group (invited by a fellow KPer) and then meet with a friend who commissioned a hat. Now I feel a bit at loose ends, with those things finished up...what to start? I'm sure I'll think of something. Ha!

DP wants pancakes for supper, so I'm off to cook those and then we shall see what else the day brings. Happy day to all!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave...time I turned in but love your egg cosy,right now I am knitting monster egg cosies complete with googly eyes,also cupcake cosies for my grandson`s school Easter eggstravaganza. cannot lay claim to the design,the pattern was in my knitting magazine!...Happy weekend.....Joan!.


I'll have to make a start on my Spring designs, I give my friends egg cups with little chocolate eggs and one of my cosies as presents.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> You surprised me, Dave. I thought your egg cosy would have an Oscar on it or a figure of some kind. But it like what you came up with.


Thanks, glad you like it. I decided to dress my eggs to go to a film awards breakfast this year, it had to be a black and white film frame for _The Artist!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Missed you last week but Sam did a marvellous job hosting. So interesting waiting for all the puppies to arrive.
> 
> Glad to hear that you enjoyed your time away with the Lad. Loved the pictures that you posted. One was way too scary for me. Can't stand heights.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it was nice to get away for a few days, I like Portsmouth and go there a couple of times a year, there's always plenty to see and do.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I am still working on the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed for later this year & am trying to decide what size needles to use for the 2nd one which I want to make with the Feather & Fan pattern. the 3rd one will be like the 1st ones but in blue for a boy instead of the pink for a girl. Lisa


Hi, Lisa, I'm sort of planning to make a feather & fan baby afghan, too. It's for a fundraising bazaar for my favorite charity. Already have the pink yarn, but don't know how much time I'll have to knit with Andie, the kitten around. She loves to play with yarn. I have until sometime in March to finish it. If not done for that bazaar, there are a couple more coming up.

Hi, Dave, your receipts look good. The Lads must be well fed judging by all your receipts. Are you preparing a cookbook for Richie for when he leaves home?

We shopped at Costco today, so tonight's dinner will be tuna steaks, lots of spinach, and a rice dish that's a blend of couscous, orzo, baby garbanzo beans, and red quinoa. We'll have bosc pears and sharp cheddar cheese for dessert.

The bag of spinach I bought has 2 1/2 pounds of fresh spinach in it so we'll be eating lots of it in the next few days. Everything at Costco is sold in large quantities!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, Thanks for hosting the Tea Party this weekend. I have looked forward to it all day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening to all. The weather can't make up it's mind it has been going from rain to snow all day. 
Dave thanks for the receipts. They sound like good. The youngest daughter will most likely be making the salsa in the morning. 
I will be working on some more baby items one of our employees is having a girl.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Nannajay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave...time I turned in but love your egg cosy,right now I am knitting monster egg cosies complete with googly eyes,also cupcake cosies for my grandson`s school Easter eggstravaganza. cannot lay claim to the design,the pattern was in my knitting magazine!...Happy weekend.....Joan!.
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, Dave, but wasn't it just about Easter time last year when you posted your first egg cosy pattern? Hard to believe it's been that long. Will you mark the occasion with an anniversary cosy? I do hope you'll still have lots of new designs for the coming year. I only own one egg cup, but do love collecting your patterns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Dave, glad to have you back and that you had a great time. 
We love our Salsa and Guac here in Texas, so I'm going to have to try your guac receipt, the salsa is about the same as I usually do except I add some finely chopped onion, more of a pico de gallo is what I make I guess. 
La Paz and Helsinki would be great to visit. Well, so would Denver but I'll be visiting there in the next year so I'll dream of all the international places I would like to go to.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hi dave glad to see you back. salsa and dips look great.

i have seen on your tea party posts before that your lad likes bikes. my dh has a few here that i thought you and the lad would like to see.
i thought that i would share my dh's love of british bikes. hope you and the fella's like the pics :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lisa - i would use #8 needles for your feather and fan blanket - i think the pattern would show up better. of course it would depend on what yarn you are using but i don't think i woud drop below a six. just my two cents.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> It's 6:20 pm here in Michigan & it snowed a lot last night so I am staying in for the next few days. I am still working on the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed for later this year & am trying to decide what size needles to use for the 2nd one which I want to make with the Feather & Fan pattern. the 3rd one will be like the 1st ones but in blue for a boy instead of the pink for a girl. Dinner tonight will be breaded pork cutlets, asperagas( spelling) & fryed potatoes.
> Lisa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello Dave, glad to have you back, tho Sam did an excellent job & I would recommend you get him to sit in next time you have a week end off. It's good to know you enjoyed your stay in Portsmouth. I can see the lights on the Spinnaker Tower from my bedroom window in Emsworth, quite a good distance away. My house is tall as it was built in 1892 & as you say it is very flat here. Just hope we don't get too high a rise in the water due to global warming. We went to see The Artist today & thoroughly enjoyed it. My DH had an Aunt who played for the silent films, all "by ear" of course.

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hi, Dave, your receipts look good. The Lads must be well fed judging by all your receipts. Are you preparing a cookbook for Richie for when he leaves home?


They aren't wasting away! Both boys can cook and are welcome to jot down any of my receipts; I've left it up to them to choose, they know where my note-books are.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, Thanks for hosting the Tea Party this weekend. I have looked forward to it all day!


Thanks Pam, put your feet up and have a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone (or whatever it is for you). Saturday 10.30 am here. February has remembered that it is summer and so we are having days in the high 30s (low 100sF). Going to a state cricket game today. must be mad at 39C, but South Australia have not done well for years (actually probably decades) and we have made it to the final and are hosting it so must go and support the Redbacks. They are named after a local spider called the Redback because of the red back that the female has. She has a poisonous bite and so the red back is great warning. Her bite ican kill but they are not often fatal especailly now with treatment available. 
Actually the Redbacks had done well for a couple of years in the newest and shortest form of the day, but now they have done it in a more traditional length game. Maybe in the longest form in a year or two(4 days at state level not 5 like in tests). Austrtalia are doing OK in the current one day tri-series against India ans Dri Lanka, but not brilliantly. Each team has 2 more games to play and then the top two teams play a best of 3 finals series. Curretly Sri Lanka are top with us second. See what happens tomorrow when we play India. Could still be any of three teams. we lost last night to Sri Lanka with only 3 balls left to bowl.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

The weather was very kind to you for your excursion, Dave. Bright sunny skies at least part of the time. The US and Canada are all so mixed up as to cold and precipitation, and of course it's been a little bit out of the ordinary for you. My oldest daughter is off in Russia or someplace east of that, I don't really know where, but I hope she has some warm boots.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh golly, darowil, my duty to support the side disappears when the thermometer goes that high. Do you just get used to it or what? We had a number of 100 degree plus days last summer, and it was not fun at all. There's plenty of wind in the winter but in summer the air just hangs there, and you can see it, because there is so much humidity and worse in it.

Myfanwy, I count on you and darowil both to continue announcing weather conditions, because I certainly learn a lot here. Here's a question: do you have small refrigerators that fit beneath a counter, or do you have large ones, six feet tall, as we are sure we need here in the land of excess? Nearly everything we pick up in the grocery store says refrigerate after opening, and I know that in the UK they are ignoring that if they ever see it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 24th February 2012 and this week's darts were thrown at the wall atlas by _The Lad's_ best friend, so we have a time-check for Helsinki, where it's 1:00a.m., and lots of people will be partying hard in one of my favourite cities; it's 7:00p.m. in La Paz; while in Denver it's 4:00p.m and time for tea!
> 
> A big thank-you to Sam for being a great guest host last weekend, I know he had a lot of fun doing it and keeping everybody up to date with the arrival of the puppies. I enjoyed a few days in and around Portsmouth with _The Lad_, the weather was chilly but fine, it only rained for a couple of hours on one day while we were in an exhibition, very lucky for February.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Dave, 
Oh, yum these are some of my favorite dips and nachos, too. Heaven! 
Very classy and timely egg cozy Well, not that the Oscars are so classy anymore, but sometimes we get a glimps of old Hollywood style. 
Great to have you back, and I'm sure you saw what a good job that Sam and Hicory did in your absence.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hi dave glad to see you back. salsa and dips look great.
> 
> i have seen on your tea party posts before that your lad likes bikes. my dh has a few here that i thought you and the lad would like to see.
> i thought that i would share my dh's love of british bikes. hope you and the fella's like the pics :thumbup: :thumbup:


I like classic bikes and the Triumph is definitely one to hold onto. Royal Enfield's are quite popular over here, the new ones have all the classic style, but modern reliability, there's lots of them around London and the Home Counties. Greart photos, thanks for posting them.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh golly, darowil, my duty to support the side disappears when the thermometer goes that high. Do you just get used to it or what? We had a number of 100 degree plus days last summer, and it was not fun at all. There's plenty of wind in the winter but in summer the air just hangs there, and you can see it, because there is so much humidity and worse in it.
> 
> Myfanwy, I count on you and darowil both to continue announcing weather conditions, because I certainly learn a lot here. Here's a question: do you have small refrigerators that fit beneath a counter, or do you have large ones, six feet tall, as we are sure we need here in the land of excess? Nearly everything we pick up in the grocery store says refrigerate after opening, and I know that in the UK they are ignoring that if they ever see it.


Instead of walking there I will get my husband to drive me (otherwise it would have been a 1/2 hour walk). And if I get too fed up I can ring him and get him to pick me up. They are not charging for admission so I haven't lost anything if I give up. have frozen water last night so cold water all day, some diet coke for variety. As they don't charge for admission I will buy an expensive sandwich and coffee at some point. Long sleeves to stop burning, socks for the same reason ,hat. Just thought I might take a face washer and wet it and use it to wipe myself with. Should be able to get shade for a domestic game but it will still be jolly hot. Think it is a reflection of my sanity. Especially as I will be sitting there knitting! It is over 36 alraedy (high 90s) and our airconditioner is not working upstairs for some reason- (was 'fixed' before summer and same problem again someone coming Monday in time for cooler weather) sitting up here feeling sorry for myself and thinking that I am going to be in all day so just getting acclimatised.
And yes we have large fridges. We are told to keep everything in them too- and with temperatures like this they are needed. But I do not follow the strict guidelines they give us and we never have funny tummies.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i am getting off the computer for now. going to go and watch a movie with gage and greg (the dh). check in later on or tomorrow if i fall asleep. talk to you all later. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Instead of walking there I will get my husband to drive me (otherwise it would have been a 1/2 hour walk). And if I get too fed up I can ring him and get him to pick me up. They are not charging for admission so I haven't lost anything if I give up. have frozen water last night so cold water all day, some diet coke for variety. As they don't charge for admission I will buy an expensive sandwich and coffee at some point. Long sleeves to stop burning, socks for the same reason ,hat. Just thought I might take a face washer and wet it and use it to wipe myself with. Should be able to get shade for a domestic game but it will still be jolly hot. Think it is a reflection of my sanity. Especially as I will be sitting there knitting! It is over 36 alraedy (high 90s) and our airconditioner is not working upstairs for some reason- (was 'fixed' before summer and same problem again someone coming Monday in time for cooler weather) sitting up here feeling sorry for myself and thinking that I am going to be in all day so just getting acclimatised.
> And yes we have large fridges. We are told to keep everything in them too- and with temperatures like this they are needed. But I do not follow the strict guidelines they give us and we never have funny tummies.


When my sister and I were little, my mother had a habit of putting some wet washcloths into a baggie (there were no ziplocks then, but somehow she did) and she was able to keep us presentable after a day of picnics and whatever else. Those washcloths felt so good on my hot face! If you could keep your cloths in the shade they might feel pretty good.

Oh yes, I disregard as many of the rules as I want to, and nobody has ever gotten food poisoning at my house either. Now I have two refrigerators and an upright freezer, and mostly they are just burning energy because I don't need two fridges any more. Oh great! I can do a Dave thing!

_ Living in the Land of Excess _


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all, happy teaparty to all. Another Friday night, daughter is away at a gathering for her band members, tomorrow she's on the fan bus to the girls semi-state basketball game. sunday, she's bowling sunday. the young ones keep you hopping....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dave Is the Mary Rose still on display? It is amazing how it survived so long in the water. Dave will be able to tell more about it I am sure. But the MAry Rose was one of Henry VIIIs war ships which sunk. Henry reigned from 1509- 1545 (as I was writing this my daughter rang and gave me these dates of the top of her head, said 1545 might be slightly out.
This same daughter will be staying us from Wednesday for the weekend. Next weekend is the Clipsal car race and the circuit is only a few minutes walk from her place hence the noise is terrible so she comes to us each year. We can still hear it but it is bearable. Don't know how people can stand watching them they are so noisy (even with ear plugs it must be noisy musn't it Dave?). Two weeks of road closures and hence delays for everyone in and near the city centre. The city of Adelaide is one square mile and surronded by parklands. Part of the Clipsall circuit goes round a section of these parklands so some of the major access roads into the city are closed including major roads within the square mile. Chaos reigns for the next two weeks. And straight after the Clipsall on the Tuesday we have an International cricket final here for yet more road closures for the day before the Clipsall ones have finished.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

It's 8:20 pm here and have just returned from a day of wedding gown shopping with my future daughter-in-law and her mother. She'll be a beautiful bride! It was almost 80 degrees here today with some severe storms and tornado warnings. Pretty windy on the Interstate as we travelled, some debris flying in the air, but didn't spot any tornadoes. Now to relax with some knittting!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Good morning everyone from Melbourne Australia. I hope everyone is well. Hot here and staying hot for a couple of day. Thanks Darowil!!! Adelaide weather usually ends up here. Expecting lots of rain on Monday, which will be lovely. It is very dry. Can't wait for Autumn. Knitting lace shawls at the moment, I have become addicted.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

thegrape said:


> It's 8:20 pm here and have just returned from a day of wedding gown shopping with my future daughter-in-law and her mother. She'll be a beautiful bride! It was almost 80 degrees here today with some severe storms and tornado warnings. Pretty windy on the Interstate as we travelled, some debris flying in the air, but didn't spot any tornadoes. Now to relax with some knittting!


That must have been really scarey. I hate strong wind especially on hot days. Frightening fire weather. Tornados must be especially horrible and they are so unpredictable. Hope they pass you by.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Good morning everyone from Melbourne Australia. I hope everyone is well. Hot here and staying hot for a couple of day. Thanks Darowil!!! Adelaide weather usually ends up here. Expecting lots of rain on Monday, which will be lovely. It is very dry. Can't wait for Autumn. Knitting lace shawls at the moment, I have become addicted.


Thats OK, anytime I can be helpfull!!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello friends,
Just finished up with the dinner dishes and catching up on the TP posts. I made roasted potatoes, roasted brussels sprouts, grape tomatoes, white button mushrooms, and Kalamata olives. Also, cooked up some Tilapia filets. Just olive oil, kosher salt, fresh cracked pepper, and a bit of dried rosemary. One of my favorite meals.
Dave, thanks for the recipes. Salsas and guacamole are some of my favs. Love the egg cozy, have to say I too didn't expect the black tie. 
I'm catching up on White Collar and Justified from this week as well as todays Jeopardy. Will catch up with everyone over the weekend. 
Enjoy your morning..... afternoon..... evening....


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone from Melbourne Australia. I hope everyone is well. Hot here and staying hot for a couple of day. Thanks Darowil!!! Adelaide weather usually ends up here. Expecting lots of rain on Monday, which will be lovely. It is very dry. Can't wait for Autumn. Knitting lace shawls at the moment, I have become addicted.
> ...


Hmmm. Who are those Redbacks playing? I killed one the other day (not the cricketer, the spider) hanging around my carport. Very nasty shock to see her there. Shudder!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Think I might be having an even hotter day than expected. At midday it is already over 38 (and hence over 100 which is around 37.7). Meant to 'only' reach 39 but with quite a few hours of full heat to go I can't see it not going higher.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

It's a pain, but hopefully the last real heat this summer. I am just hanging out for Autumn, it is my favourite time of year. Knitting without the a/c on is so nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hmmm. Who are those Redbacks playing? I killed one the other day (not the cricketer, the spider) hanging around my carport. Very nasty shock to see her there. Shudder!!!


Playing the Tassie Tigers. For the non Australians the Tasmanian Tiger is an almostly certainly extinct stripped dog like animal. The stripes being responsible for the Tiger in the name and they were found in Tasmania.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

For those who so kindly sent us in the direction of making those special buns with cardamom, I went to the grocery store today and although there are maybe five brands of spices, there was only one spot in one brand for cardamom. It was $11.95. Now I will put off the experiment with yummy bread until I get to a store that sells in bulk. Can you believe that price!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. Who are those Redbacks playing? I killed one the other day (not the cricketer, the spider) hanging around my carport. Very nasty shock to see her there. Shudder!!!
> ...


I don't know for sure but I think the Tigers are extinct and the devils are under threat, especially with those facial tumours which are killing them off. Such a shame. When I think of the damage we humans have done to the rest of living world, I get really angry, which is stupid because it doesn't accomplish anything. I truly admire and thank the people who are out there using their knowledge and expertise trying to save what is left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> It's a pain, but hopefully the last real heat this summer. I am just hanging out for Autumn, it is my favourite time of year. Knitting without the a/c on is so nice.


I used to think that but a couple of years ago we had 2 weeks of over 37 on March so another month before I feel confident.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


There are occasional reports of The Tigers being seen, but none confimed.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I know. We get low to mid 30s right through to mid April sometimes, but because the days are shorter and the nights are cooler, it doesn't seem to bad. Just love it when the doona is used properly instead of being kicked off the bed and you can snuggle down.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Doona?


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam the yarn I am going to use is a fine baby yarn. Do you think I should use a 6 or a 7 needle? Thanks
Lisa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Doona?


duvet, or continental quilt are two other names for them.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 24th February 2012 and this week's darts were thrown at the wall atlas by _The Lad's_ best friend, so we have a time-check for Helsinki, where it's 1:00a.m., and lots of people will be partying hard in one of my favourite cities; it's 7:00p.m. in La Paz; while in Denver it's 4:00p.m and time for tea!
> 
> A big thank-you to Sam for being a great guest host last weekend, I know he had a lot of fun doing it and keeping everybody up to date with the arrival of the puppies. I enjoyed a few days in and around Portsmouth with _The Lad_, the weather was chilly but fine, it only rained for a couple of hours on one day while we were in an exhibition, very lucky for February.
> 
> ...


Yum, never tried putting cream cheese in the guacamole. Going to try this one this weekend! Thanks


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Doona?
> ...


Thank you. Another bit of information on the stack.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Needleme, doona is feather (goose in my case) filled quilt. Light but beautifully warm. Too hot for our Aussie summers, even in Melbourne.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, should read Wannabear. Must be lunch time, getting light headed.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

thegrape said:


> It's 8:20 pm here and have just returned from a day of wedding gown shopping with my future daughter-in-law and her mother. She'll be a beautiful bride! It was almost 80 degrees here today with some severe storms and tornado warnings. Pretty windy on the Interstate as we travelled, some debris flying in the air, but didn't spot any tornadoes. Now to relax with some knittting!


Your post is very sweet-- how lovely for you to be part of shopping for the dress! Sounds like it will be a wonderfully happy wedding! Congrats!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Sorry, should read Wannabear. Must be lunch time, getting light headed.


Oh, that's ok-- I wondered what it meant too!!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> For those who so kindly sent us in the direction of making those special buns with cardamom, I went to the grocery store today and although there are maybe five brands of spices, there was only one spot in one brand for cardamom. It was $11.95. Now I will put off the experiment with yummy bread until I get to a store that sells in bulk. Can you believe that price!


I made the buns. They were delicious. I have requests from DH to make them again. My daughter and her husband would like some too. I gave some of my first batch to them to try. I sent the recipe to my sister too. I know that she and her DH will love them too. I get my spices from Penzey's. I don't think that I paid that much for the cardamom. I got the kind you have to crush. It stays fresher longer that way than if you bought it already ground. Although if I keep making these buns I will have to get more. Either order it or an hours drive to the spice store.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > For those who so kindly sent us in the direction of making those special buns with cardamom, I went to the grocery store today and although there are maybe five brands of spices, there was only one spot in one brand for cardamom. It was $11.95. Now I will put off the experiment with yummy bread until I get to a store that sells in bulk. Can you believe that price!
> ...


Penzys is a great source for fresh spices and great selection and you can order on line as well: http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeyscardamom.html


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome back from your viist with your son. Well it's 6:48 pm here in beautiful Orange County, California and since I am originally from Mexico City we take our salsas and guacamole very seriously and very differently. First you do need a "molcajete" made out of stone to make it really authentic, we use serrano chiles and not jalapenos and we also incorporate alot of poblano chiles. I suppose that one makes due with what one has and so be it. Oh yes, salsas are a great thing to have and to make. Small little tortillas are the best for small little taquitos made with tiny minced meats like chicken, pork or beef or even shrimp. Do not forget the chopped onion, cilantro, limes, crushed oregano and only white cheese...no yellow cheese, none whatsoever!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello to the TP'rs!! We were blessed and missed the storms today, but the winds have brought in cooler weather, supposed to be 29 tonight, last night it was 62.. a wonder we aren't all sick!
Son made a wonderful dinner, Porkchops in a wine, garlic, balsamic vinegar sauce, so yummy!!! Served over rice with a side of broccoli spears with lemon. So nice that he will step in and cook for us now and then! Oh he made chocolate chip cookies stuffed with Oreos for dessert they are so yummy! 
Hope everyone has a good evening/day whichever continent you are on!! Catch ya tomorrow I'm sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Welcome back from your viist with your son. Well it's 6:48 pm here in beautiful Orange County, California and since I am originally from Mexico City we take our salsas and guacamole very seriously and very differently. First you do need a "molcajete" made out of stone to make it really authentic, we use serrano chiles and not jalapenos and we also incorporate alot of poblano chiles. I suppose that one makes due with what one has and so be it. Oh yes, salsas are a great thing to have and to make. Small little tortillas are the best for small little taquitos made with tiny minced meats like chicken, pork or beef or even shrimp. Do not forget the chopped onion, cilantro, limes, crushed oregano and only white cheese...no yellow cheese, none whatsoever!!
> Enjoy!


MMM...Queso Fresco...Yum! Monterey Jack is good but the queso fresco's addicting. lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wow.....it's still Friday night and we are on page 5 already! I was trying for page 1, but I'm not too far behind.
Time for bed...it's late Friday in Cleveland. We had some snow, but it didn't stick to the roads, just the yards. pretty. One more day with the lovely son & DIL, then back home. Love these times together! Started a blanket with some "full circle" yarn from Knit Picks. It's lovely...so soft! Nighty-night...see you in the morning.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would go with the 7's. you will be able to tell after five or six rows whether it is the right choice but i think it will work fine.

sam



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Sam the yarn I am going to use is a fine baby yarn. Do you think I should use a 6 or a 7 needle? Thanks
> Lisa


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

It's almost 9pm in San Diego, and I just got back from taking my grandkids out for pizza and games. The 16 year old leaves us for a week on Sunday to head to Yosemite with his biochemistry class, and we shopped tonight for camping clothes. The cats will miss him; they can always convince him to play. I knitted a sock monkey hat for him in wool with a fleece lining, that should keep him warm. It was 70 degrees here today, but up north it's been colder and snowy. My 14 year old granddaughter is waiting for her sock monkey hat, and the 12 year old wants a dead fish hat. No time yet for spring knitting! 
The recipes look tasty. We love our guacamole in S. California, that's for sure. That recipe looks like just the thing for Oscar night. Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sam thank you for the needle size suggestion.
Lisa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Welcome back from your viist with your son. Well it's 6:48 pm here in beautiful Orange County, California and since I am originally from Mexico City we take our salsas and guacamole very seriously and very differently. First you do need a "molcajete" made out of stone to make it really authentic, we use serrano chiles and not jalapenos and we also incorporate alot of poblano chiles. I suppose that one makes due with what one has and so be it. Oh yes, salsas are a great thing to have and to make. Small little tortillas are the best for small little taquitos made with tiny minced meats like chicken, pork or beef or even shrimp. Do not forget the chopped onion, cilantro, limes, crushed oregano and only white cheese...no yellow cheese, none whatsoever!!
> Enjoy!


this all sounds really great, is my 5 1/2 inch diameter mortar big enough?, it is made of granite?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good evening fellow KPers. It is 11:45 p.m. here in So.Cal. I think this is the first time I figured out how to find the Tea Party on a Friday nite.

Well, the packing is almost done. I just have some pix in the garage that need to be gone over, some to be tossed, some to keep and pack them.

Loan is funding Monday, closing Tuesday. Furniture to be picked up Monday, delivered Tuesday.

This whole process has been a roller coaster of emotions. 

Very mixed feelings. I've spent almost 30 years in this house and it is hard to leave, but I can't wait to get out and move on to a new life. Is that nuts? or what?

Had lunch w/sis and BIL, then came home and slept for 4 hours. Imagine if I had had a drink. 

FInished the computer traffic school for the red light ticket. Passed with flying colors. So that's done. Hurray.

Off to bed - will catch up in the a.m.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Good evening fellow KPers. It is 11:45 p.m. here in So.Cal. I think this is the first time I figured out how to find the Tea Party on a Friday nite.
> 
> Well, the packing is almost done. I just have some pix in the garage that need to be gone over, some to be tossed, some to keep and pack them.
> 
> ...


Nuts? No way! As I read the beginning of your post, I just imagined how you must be feeling. Take the time and emotion to say and feel a proper goodbye for so many wonderful years and by all means look forward to a new beginning! Honor the roller coaster of memories and emotions. My heart is with you!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam it looks like you and I are both up late! It's 1:30 am here I'm making another wrist basket while watching a movie. Are you working on your sweater?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hello Dave, glad to have you back, tho Sam did an excellent job & I would recommend you get him to sit in next time you have a week end off. It's good to know you enjoyed your stay in Portsmouth. I can see the lights on the Spinnaker Tower from my bedroom window in Emsworth, quite a good distance away. My house is tall as it was built in 1892 & as you say it is very flat here. Just hope we don't get too high a rise in the water due to global warming. We went to see The Artist today & thoroughly enjoyed it. My DH had an Aunt who played for the silent films, all "by ear" of course.
> 
> Tessa


Sam's great and I know he enjoys standing in for me, I'm glad everyone gets along so well when I'm away.

We took a stroll from our Port Solent hotel up to the Royal Armouries in Fort Nelson, the views from there are absolutely stunning and the Spinnaker really stands out, although I'm told walking up constitutes child cruelty!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dave Is the Mary Rose still on display? It is amazing how it survived so long in the water. Dave will be able to tell more about it I am sure. But the MAry Rose was one of Henry VIIIs war ships which sunk. Henry reigned from 1509- 1545 (as I was writing this my daughter rang and gave me these dates of the top of her head, said 1545 might be slightly out.
> This same daughter will be staying us from Wednesday for the weekend. Next weekend is the Clipsal car race and the circuit is only a few minutes walk from her place hence the noise is terrible so she comes to us each year. We can still hear it but it is bearable. Don't know how people can stand watching them they are so noisy (even with ear plugs it must be noisy musn't it Dave?). Two weeks of road closures and hence delays for everyone in and near the city centre. The city of Adelaide is one square mile and surronded by parklands. Part of the Clipsall circuit goes round a section of these parklands so some of the major access roads into the city are closed including major roads within the square mile. Chaos reigns for the next two weeks. And straight after the Clipsall on the Tuesday we have an International cricket final here for yet more road closures for the day before the Clipsall ones have finished.


They are currently finishing a new permanent exhibition hall for the very fragile Mary Rose beside H.M.S. Victory, it's scheduled to open later this year, but many of the artefacts brought up from the wreck are on display in the Mary Rose Museum within the dockyard.

Motor-racing is a noisy sport, whether on two wheels or four, it also causes a lot of upheaval when it's a street circuit, it takes six weeks to transform Monte Carlo every year for the Monaco Grand Prix. On the other hand, it brings a lot of money into a town or city and the television coverage can be very good for tourism, Valencia in Spain has been particularly successful in capitalising on it. Noisiest place to be is on the pitlane terrace, my preferred spot!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Yum, never tried putting cream cheese in the guacamole. Going to try this one this weekend! Thanks


I think it gives a really nice creamy taste and I've made it with both the full fat and the 'light' kinds of cream cheese and they both seem to work equally well, nobody has ever noticed the difference, not even _healthy-averse_ teenagers!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Nannajay said:
> ...


It was indeed last Easter when I started posting designs with the ones I learned as a boy, I've now posted twenty-six designs and there are still loads I haven't got round to typing up or charting as well as the new ones I come up with through the year. Hope you're not just collecting the patterns, but making them too. I generally photograph my cosies using a plain egg cup to show how you can brighten up the simplest table setting with a fun design.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone. Dave, glad to have you back and that you had a great time.
> We love our Salsa and Guac here in Texas, so I'm going to have to try your guac receipt, the salsa is about the same as I usually do except I add some finely chopped onion, more of a pico de gallo is what I make I guess.
> La Paz and Helsinki would be great to visit. Well, so would Denver but I'll be visiting there in the next year so I'll dream of all the international places I would like to go to.


I started throwing darts at the atlas to reflect the international membership of KP, sometimes I get lucky and people post pictures of the places I mention. Helsinki is a beautiful city and definitely worth putting on the itinerary of an Eastern European holiday.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I do order on line. I also like to go to the Lakeville store with my daughter. Is that near you? There is also an awesome LYS in the same shopping center. My excuse for needing spices. I also have a daughter in AZ. There is a Penzey's in Tempe. We go there every time I visit(3-4x per year). We usually buy in the larger packages and split it. It is cheaper that way. The spices at Penzey's are fresh and awesome. The shipping is not bad either. Their catalogs have delicious recipes that their readers send in.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome back. Great party last week. 38degrees here in Tassie today. A real stinker, had air con going and was really comfortable for knitting.I have a great recipe for a japilino dip. 1 can japileno bean mix. juice of lemon. 2 advacados mashed well with lemon juice to prevent browning, 1/2 cup of sour cream (or fresh with dstsp vinegar). 1/2 cup of mayonnaise. 1 sachet of taco seasoning. Place bean mix on lge plate put advacado mix on top. Mix remaining ingrediants, place on top. top again with finely diced tomatoes and onions. Surround with corn chips. Watch it fly off the plate.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

It is 6:30 a.m. here in Montreal (Canada) and as usual can't sleep any more. It's been snowing since about 2:00 p.m. yesterday which started off with big, wet snow flakes and tapered off into the night. It is still snowing and quite an accumulation, I would say about 10-15 cm but since it is the heavy stuff mixed with rain, we will take our time cleaning off the car and driveway. When I read of 38 degrees as being a stinker, I am sure it is meant in Celsius as here it is 30 degrees Fahrenheit but 0 Celsius. Oh how I am longing for the warm weather. Thursday was so beautiful I opened all the windows to get some fresh air and even washed some of the winter away on the windows. Guess Mother Nature is punishing me for doing that!! That salsa sounds great - if I have all the ingredients - will make some to have with chips while watching the Oscars. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, more queso fresco...


Poledra65 said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back from your viist with your son. Well it's 6:48 pm here in beautiful Orange County, California and since I am originally from Mexico City we take our salsas and guacamole very seriously and very differently. First you do need a "molcajete" made out of stone to make it really authentic, we use serrano chiles and not jalapenos and we also incorporate alot of poblano chiles. I suppose that one makes due with what one has and so be it. Oh yes, salsas are a great thing to have and to make. Small little tortillas are the best for small little taquitos made with tiny minced meats like chicken, pork or beef or even shrimp. Do not forget the chopped onion, cilantro, limes, crushed oregano and only white cheese...no yellow cheese, none whatsoever!!
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, yes, I would improvise, have you googled molcajete? Usually it is lava rock which is what they are made out of but I've seen them in plastic as well, not authentic but whatever works for you.


myfanwy said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back from your viist with your son. Well it's 6:48 pm here in beautiful Orange County, California and since I am originally from Mexico City we take our salsas and guacamole very seriously and very differently. First you do need a "molcajete" made out of stone to make it really authentic, we use serrano chiles and not jalapenos and we also incorporate alot of poblano chiles. I suppose that one makes due with what one has and so be it. Oh yes, salsas are a great thing to have and to make. Small little tortillas are the best for small little taquitos made with tiny minced meats like chicken, pork or beef or even shrimp. Do not forget the chopped onion, cilantro, limes, crushed oregano and only white cheese...no yellow cheese, none whatsoever!!
> ...


 :-D


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good luck to you Dori Sage


Needleme said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening fellow KPers. It is 11:45 p.m. here in So.Cal. I think this is the first time I figured out how to find the Tea Party on a Friday nite.
> ...


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thx. I was so tickled to be included as I only have two sons. We are excited about the wedding!


Needleme said:


> thegrape said:
> 
> 
> > It's 8:20 pm here and have just returned from a day of wedding gown shopping with my future daughter-in-law and her mother. She'll be a beautiful bride! It was almost 80 degrees here today with some severe storms and tornado warnings. Pretty windy on the Interstate as we travelled, some debris flying in the air, but didn't spot any tornadoes. Now to relax with some knittting!
> ...


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Ahh another week end! welcome back Dave and waiting for more pictures of those adorable puppies Sam. thought everyone would enjoy this.


Your picture of the X-BOX Knitting would make for a great avatar. Love it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's 5:45 am Saturday in Scottsdale Arizona and I'm up and on my way to the annual Junior League Sale at the fairgrounds! It's an annual event for my girlfriends. And such fun. The doors open at 8 but there will be a long line to get in! I'm looking for copper pots, antique rabbits and of course anything knitting. Hey, I 'll be knitting in line! Ahhhh, the allure of the hunt. Wish us luck!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, yes, I have my iPhone and will be playing Words With Friends while waiting in line and chatting with the girls. It's cold outside. Better take a big cup of java and some warm mittens and wool headband that I knitted. I'll be in the thick pink cable knit headband! Welcome back Dave! And we loved having tea last week with you Sam!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

It is 5:27 am in Los Angeles, Good Morning Dave. 
Thank you for the recipes. Good TV watching. 
Karen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've survived the trip to the cricket. Very hot, but not as bad as I thought it might be. I was so sweaty thatt he breeze blowing for the first half of the day cooled me down. It reached 40 though.
Great game, ended in a tie. As South Australia had finished at the top of the table we got to win the trophy. 25 years since we last won it so fantastic.
Upstairs is so hot I am sleeping downstairs tonight as our airconditioning isn't working upstairs. Downstairs is still Ok without it on, although it is still working downstairs.
Just posted this on last weeks and finally realised that it was last weeks so I will add it here now. Was surprised by the few postings and couldn't work out why after so many hours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> .
> 
> This whole process has been a roller coaster of emotions.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty noraml to me. Not that I would know about living in one place for 30 years. In the 29 years I have been married we have lived in 13 places (14 if you count in one place twice about 10 years apart) and that is with about 7 years in this place. David finally seems to have settled into a place, but we will see- it is the longest I have stayed in one place since getting married. Before that 4 in about 20 years. Not sure how many places I lived in in London as a baby.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> It's 5:45 am Saturday in Scottsdale Arizona and I'm up and on my way to the annual Junior League Sale at the fairgrounds! It's an annual event for my girlfriends. And such fun. The doors open at 8 but there will be a long line to get in! I'm looking for copper pots, antique rabbits and of course anything knitting. Hey, I 'll be knitting in line! Ahhhh, the allure of the hunt. Wish us luck!


Oh I miss the JL sale in Augusta, GA, always had such great finds! Enjoy and happy hunting!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Dave. Perfect Oscar-watching food! I have a couple of perfectly ripe avocados :thumbup: Have yet to see "The Artist" but my pick for best picture (of those I've seen) so far is "Hugo."


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

morning dave, sam and all the ladies  
got to sleep in a bit this morning as i have the day off.yay me!!!!
glad you like d the motorbike pictures dave. dh thought you would. 
we are having another weather warning today. wind warning for high winds and drifting snow. glad we don't have anywhere to be today.
going to go through the cupboards and find something to creat for supper later on. dh did the groceries yesterday and i have no idea what he got. lol.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


We have a Penzeys in uptown on Hennepin off Lake--it's been there almost as long as the company has been in business and it is wonderful to just inhale the air filled with fragrances of all these spices together.

I don't know the yarn shop in Lakeville but Steven Berg has his shop in Rosemount which is just north of there called the Yarn Garage and he opened his urban shop about two years ago on Chicago in South Minneapolis called Steven Be. He is the one who is in the Skacel ads with his vintage guitar. He can be a little over the top in his knitting but we enjoy him. There is an article about him in the last issue (winter) of Vogue Knitting, he has connections in the fashion design world.

I just joined the Knitters Guild and signed up for their classes at their next Yarnover which is April 28, http://www.knitters.org/component/content/article/2-static-content/51-whats-yarnover. It is quite the event and we do get people from all over like Wisc, Iowa and the Dakotas. Shortly after that the Yarn Shop Hop starts and there are now about 10 shops participating from Rosemount to Stillwater. Let me know if you want further info--both events are quit enjoyable plus you get to ogle the latest yarns and chat with some of the designers.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Good morning Dave, Sam, the "puppies" and everyone. I finally got a good night's sleep--it's been a rough week. Even though I finished up two knitting projects, I now have a new huge one on the back burner, an afghan, for the first time, which takes lots of yarn and it has arrived. Guess I should stick to something like egg warmers.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Hunkered down for the day in Pennsylvania, USA. The wind is blowing an snowflakes are swirling. We may need to make a fire in the den and do "nothing" all day.

I LOVE that on weekends my DH does most of the cooking! It frees me up to knit or read or read about knitting! Last night was lamb chops and mashed root vegggies and a salad. He was making notes while on the computer this morning and I suspected it was relative to tonight's meal but now that the weather is suddenly fierce, he may decide to make do with what is on hand.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh another week end! welcome back Dave and waiting for more pictures of those adorable puppies Sam. thought everyone would enjoy this.
> ...


I believe someone already has this as their avatar. This cartoon was posted weeks ago on KP on another thread. I cant remember who posted it though. It is funny.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone - have been away from the tea party for awhile and have missed all of you. Plan to read previous party posts when I can.

Exciting day today - new grandbaby to be born. Parents to be are at the hospital now and we hope things are progressing well. They're about 2 hours away so we'll go up to see the new granddaughter and to help out when they come home.

I'm also going to a morning breakfast get-together with my breast cancer survivor/suppport group. Events of the past year have kept me otherwise occupied so I've missed seeing all of them. Will be fun catching up today.

Tomorrow, there's another baby shower. My BIL (husband's twin)son and wife are expecting in May.

Grandson started pre-school which starts our days out early - and then I have him here from 3:00 until dinner. Breaks up the day, but also gives me lots more free time so things are beginning to look brighter and happier days are ahead.

Best wishes to you all.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning RookieR. Nice to have you back. You must read through last week's Tea Party. Sam was the host and his Hickory had puppies. He has posted some pictures of the puppies. He did the midwife thingy with Hickory and was the host here, and gave us the play-by-play details as puppies were born! 
It will be exciting for you to have a new grandbaby in the family! Enjoy, as they seem to grow up so fast! I know you will be knitting little baby things for both babies to be born. 
Lots of snow happening here. SHCooper, if your picture was a photo of the snow and winter here, your BBQ would be half burried in snow, and the snow would be two feet up the fence. The picnic table top would have snow piled on top of that too! haha, winter is as winter does in every part of the world. Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Saturday morning, all! I've just sent DP off to work and am about to get going with the day--will be a busy one, I'll wager--but it should be fun. Our plan is to drop DD at the bookstore, then I'll meet up with the knitting group (at a cafe not far from the bookstore, so it works out great), and then DD will come up to the cafe so we can have lunch before we dash home and I go to deliver the hat and see my old friend. Since the cafe where the group meets is also the same one we received a gift card for at Christmas, and the bookstore is one where I used to work, it seems to be building up for a day of synchronicity, which is always nice!

I started another hat last night, but I can't decide if I like the pattern or not, though. I guess I'll take that to the meeting since I don't really have anything else that's portable at the moment--second, third, and more opinions always help, too!



cmaliza said:


> Started a blanket with some "full circle" yarn from Knit Picks. It's lovely...so soft! Nighty-night...see you in the morning.
> Carol (IL)


I'm glad to hear you like the Full Circle--I got a couple of skeins to make something for my sister (and ooh, I have to get BUSY if I'm to have all these gifts done before our trip in July!), but I haven't fooled with it yet. Hmm...maybe I could take it to the meeting and see what everyone thinks it should be?



Dori Sage said:


> Very mixed feelings. I've spent almost 30 years in this house and it is hard to leave, but I can't wait to get out and move on to a new life. Is that nuts? or what?


Dori Sage, when I lost my husband, moving was absolutely terrifying, but I'm glad we did it. There is something healing in it, and although I've never lived anywhere for very long (this house is the longest we've lived anywhere since I've been an adult), the change in environment seemed to help all of us get into a different mindset. I am very glad to hear that you are embracing the change, as hard as it may be, and the right attitude goes a long way. And of course, you have all of us for moral support as you make that adjustment.



crafty_grandma56 said:


> Thursday was so beautiful I opened all the windows to get some fresh air and even washed some of the winter away on the windows. Guess Mother Nature is punishing me for doing that!!


It's like washing your car and then it rains, isn't it?!

P.S. We need updated pictures of Puppy & Company, Sam!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Dave. Perfect Oscar-watching food! I have a couple of perfectly ripe avocados :thumbup: Have yet to see "The Artist" but my pick for best picture (of those I've seen) so far is "Hugo."


We enjoyed _Hugo_ too, also the Tintin film which really works in 3-D, but _The Artist_ is something special, everything comes together perfectly, it's a little gem and well worth seeing.

When I was younger, I used to go to the movies nearly every Saturday afternoon and see whatever was doing the rounds. On the way back from the cinema I'd pass the fishmongers and get something for tea; we always had our main meal at lunch-time at weekends, so Saturdays I had high tea. One of my favourites was, and still is, soft herring roes. They're delicious dipped in seasoned flour and fried for 3-4 minutes each side and served on crusty bread with a squeeze of lemon juice and a sprinkling of chopped parsley. A more substantial alternative which also works as a lunch or supper dish is soft roes and rice, you can use either fresh or tins, which are widely avaiable.

*Soft Roes and Rice*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
3 oz (85g) rice
6 oz (170g) soft roes (or standard small tin approx. 5oz/150g) 
half a can of condensed mushroom soup (approx. 150g)
salt and white pepper
freshly chopped parsley

*Method:*
Boil the rice for 12 minutes in lightly salted water, strain and return to the pan.

Add the condensed soup and soft roes, season with a good pinch of white pepper and gently stir to combine. Heat through over a low heat for 4 to 5 minutes.

Garnish with freshly chopped parsley and serve with peas or cut green beans.

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's almost 4pm Saturday here and the weather's mild but overcast. DH has just left to watch rugby in the pub, so peace perfect peace! We had a wonderful time on Thursday at World of Wings, just outside Glasgow. It's a centre where they keep and display birds of prey - hawks, falcons, eagles, owls and vultures, and they put on displays where you can wach the birds fly and swoop down to feed from the handler's hand. We saw a hawk which behaved beautifully, and the next bird was a gorgeous bald eagle who started off okay, but then decided he'd had enough to eat so he wasn't coming back and flew away! The handler had to abandon the display and go after him. They said he wouldn't go far and would eventually come back, but the last time he'd done this it took 4 hours to get him back. Meantime we were taken to a large hut and I got to have a beautiful falcon perching on my arm while they told us all about it. Then they brought in a 6 month old, black vulture called Einstein - although not beautiful he was lovely in his own way, and he loved being petted. Never thought that I could define happiness as having a big, black vulture sitting on your arm, allowing you to stroke his head!! It was brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Is that La Paz, Bolivia or La Paz, Mexico?


FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening everyone. Dave, glad to have you back and that you had a great time.
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

first welcome back Dave and thanks to Sam for a great replacement I am in the middle of a Mystery Afghan but I am not a fast knitter so am a little be hide will catch up can anyone explain what Soft Roes are will make your salsa sounds good I have joined a care givers group just hope it will help I was in a head injury caregivers group but it is just not the same as a stroke also it was out of this area so any help was not for me the new group is in town have already heard of some help I might be able to get I could sure use it, how do people get on pg 1


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I saw a Tasmanian Tiger at the Bronx Zoo way back in the 1930,s and it was deemed the last known of it's species. It was a sad looking old boy and I remember thinking how lonely he looked. I am glad they seem to have made a comeback. Edith M PS: I just reread your post and see I am mistaken, the Tasmanian Tiger has apparently not made a comeback. How sad.


darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. Who are those Redbacks playing? I killed one the other day (not the cricketer, the spider) hanging around my carport. Very nasty shock to see her there. Shudder!!!
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: This picture is adorable. Love it!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

The thing is, yesterday the weather forecast for today was sunny and mild. The wind was to end by 7 this morning and at 9 it was blowing strong and snowing. It is still a bit windy (11:30a.m.) but the sun is out and the snow is gone. We are having a pretty mild winter generally. . . and I'm not complaining!



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning RookieR. Nice to have you back. You must read through last week's Tea Party. Sam was the host and his Hickory had puppies. He has posted some pictures of the puppies. He did the midwife thingy with Hickory and was the host here, and gave us the play-by-play details as puppies were born!
> It will be exciting for you to have a new grandbaby in the family! Enjoy, as they seem to grow up so fast! I know you will be knitting little baby things for both babies to be born.
> Lots of snow happening here. SHCooper, if your picture was a photo of the snow and winter here, your BBQ would be half burried in snow, and the snow would be two feet up the fence. The picnic table top would have snow piled on top of that too! haha, winter is as winter does in every part of the world. Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: SHCooper-Thanks for the photo-I love scenery pictures! Makes you want to get back to the country! We also had snow on Thursday night/Friday morning.It was jsut enough to make things beautiful.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Fireball Dave--What are roes? That's what I love about your receipes;although I have a very bland appetitie(picky eater) I learn so many new foods and terms from you. Thanks for your input. Glad you are back and have a bit of relaxation and fun. Sam did a super job and enjoyed the tea party last weekend. Every Saturday morning I look foward to reading and joining in with the many KP friends. Hey to all of you where ever you are. May sunshine be on your face today.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Is that La Paz, Bolivia or La Paz, Mexico?
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Bolivia, not sure if that's where he was aiming for, we're all pretty useless at darts so it really is a total lottery where they land. I just started doing it to introduce a little variety and hopefully encourage people from more countries to join in and share their perspectives!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome back Dave. I am glad you and the Lad had a good time. They grow up so fast, don't they. One day they are in diapers and the next day they have ankle biters of thier own. Sam, as you know, did a great job last week as host.
My week was pleasantly dull. No nasty surprises and the usual problems were all handleable, if that is a word. We had a bit of snow this morning but that is gone and the sun is doing it's best to cheer things up. I go for a breathing test on Tuesday to see about the COPD. The pulmonologist I was refered to thinks my shortness of breath is more due to an aging heart than lung problems. Aging is sure an adventure. Wonder what is next? Edith M


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Fireball Dave--What are roes? That's what I love about your receipes;although I have a very bland appetitie(picky eater) I learn so many new foods and terms from you. Thanks for your input. Glad you are back and have a bit of relaxation and fun. Sam did a super job and enjoyed the tea party last weekend. Every Saturday morning I look foward to reading and joining in with the many KP friends. Hey to all of you where ever you are. May sunshine be on your face today.


Soft roes or milts are the male genitalia of mature fish. Herring roes are popular in Northwest Europe and are usually served fried, either dusted with seasoned flour or in a light batter. I was taught the rice receipt by the Mother of a Flemish school-friend, she cooked it when I visited his home in Blankenberge on the Belgian coast as a boy. Soft roes might appeal to you since they have a very delicate flavour and soft texture.

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, Thanks for hosting the Tea Party this weekend. I have looked forward to it all day!
> ...


Hi Dave and all KPers! It's 11:26am here on Saturday and I keep wondering how other folks in Texas get the Tea Party on a Friday evening. Hmmmm.
Dave, I thought the word "cuppa" was something new, but I am reading a historical novel about Ireland that is around 1840 and was quite surprised when within a sentence, the word "cuppa" was used. How about that? Something that seemed new is old afterall. 
On Friday, I finished knitting the multidirectional scarf; almost finish a baby sweater & have begun a matching hat. Bright & early, I went to a Hobby Lobby to find a lovely yarn I saw last night, but none was there, so went onward to Blockbusters to rent a movie, but was surprised to find that it is closing & selling everything in it. The gentleman who works there told me the location of another Blockbuster and drove those extra miles to find that it was closed as well --- for good. And here I'm left with a gift certificate for rentals!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I post a link to the new Tea Party on the old thread, at 11pm London time every Friday as soon as I open it up. If you keep the Tea Party as a 'watched topic' you should receive a notificaton. Alternatively, if you click on my name, you'll be able to bring up a list of the topics I have created and find it that way.

The word "cuppa" has been around since the 1920s, I think the author might have been a little confused.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Fireball Dave! I may have to try that receipe with the history behind it (I'm a history buff). My husband Fred is feeling much better and we are off to see his 84 yr sisiter in Sterling, IL. about 2hrs from here. This is the first opportunity since November we have been able to so. It is a beutiful ride along the Rock River.The route runs right next to the water. i would send some pictures but as of yet I have not been able to figure this photo thing out. Something to look forward to ! Have a great tea party!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

dh is home as he has this weekend off work. he loves to cook, and i love to eat whatever he cooks. ( could explain the tight waist of my pants, lol). anyways he is making homemade beef stew. one of his faves to make, as well as chilli. can't wait for supper tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, Dave. I will give it a try. However, I don't quite comprehend what you mean regarding the first part of your first sentence about how you post. The only thing I have done on the KP website is what I am doing now -- a "Quick Reply". The Tea Party is always a very bright spot in my day. Love Guacamole and now my mouth is watering & I don't have an avocado or the other goodies. Maybe I will buy the ingredients when I go out tomorrow. More calories to have to shed!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - i haven't worked on it for a day or two - need o get back to it as i really enjoy working with the yarn - i have about seven inches done - the yarn looks really well knitted up - very smooth. can hardly wait to wear it.

think i must have gone to bed about the time you wrote your message - sorry i missed it last night.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam it looks like you and I are both up late! It's 1:30 am here I'm making another wrist basket while watching a movie. Are you working on your sweater?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you, Dave. I will give it a try. However, I don't quite comprehend what you mean regarding the first part of your first sentence about how you post. The only thing I have done on the KP website is what I am doing now -- a "Quick Reply". The Tea Party is always a very bright spot in my day. Love Guacamole and now my mouth is watering & I don't have an avocado or the other goodies. Maybe I will buy the ingredients when I go out tomorrow. More calories to have to shed!!!


If you keep up with the Tea Party, you'll see the link to the next one appear on Friday at 6pm EST, simply click on the link.. The KP system only sends out notifications if you open them, if you ignore an email, the computer won't send any more for that particular thread until you visit it.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't wait for the report of all the goodies you snapped up.

sam



Pontuf said:


> It's 5:45 am Saturday in Scottsdale Arizona and I'm up and on my way to the annual Junior League Sale at the fairgrounds! It's an annual event for my girlfriends. And such fun. The doors open at 8 but there will be a long line to get in! I'm looking for copper pots, antique rabbits and of course anything knitting. Hey, I 'll be knitting in line! Ahhhh, the allure of the hunt. Wish us luck!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sandy - i haven't worked on it for a day or two - need o get back to it as i really enjoy working with the yarn - i have about seven inches done - the yarn looks really well knitted up - very smooth. can hardly wait to wear it.
> 
> think i must have gone to bed about the time you wrote your message - sorry i missed it last night.
> 
> ...


That's ok Sam I went to bed shortly after as well. How are the puppies and Hickory doing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture shcooper - do you live in the country? sam



SHCooper said:


> Hunkered down for the day in Pennsylvania, USA. The wind is blowing an snowflakes are swirling. We may need to make a fire in the den and do "nothing" all day.
> 
> I LOVE that on weekends my DH does most of the cooking! It frees me up to knit or read or read about knitting! Last night was lamb chops and mashed root vegggies and a salad. He was making notes while on the computer this morning and I suspected it was relative to tonight's meal but now that the weather is suddenly fierce, he may decide to make do with what is on hand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FireballDaveWhen I was younger said:


> i went to the movies every saturday also - usually a double feature. if i went to the roxy it was ten cents - if i went to the state it was fifteen cents. a candy bar was a nickle - and there was a machine with popcorn in it - you took a sack and fit it over the funnel - put in your dime and out came a bagful of popcorn. the machine had an orange plastic top and you could see the popcorn there.
> 
> every saturday morning daddy did his bulletins - i have to stand by the mineograph and put a sheet of paper beween each one so the ink didn't come bleed on the next one. then i had to fold them (in half). there were about 350 of them. then depending on where i was going - i would get enough for the movie, a candy bar and popcorn. i thought i owned the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

We live on / own a 130 acre farm and the house was built in the early 1700s. Our neighbor farms our property along with his. His dairy cows graze on pastures that adjoin our yard in the spring through fall. It was a great place to raise three boys: lots of space to run and yell and catch things.



thewren said:


> what a great picture shcooper - do you live in the country? sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > When I was younger, I used to go to the movies nearly every Saturday afternoon and see whatever was doing the rounds. Dave
> ...


Those were the days Sam! Now it costs £8.35 (US$13.25) to see a film at my local cinema, nearly double that for a ticket in the big London cinemas!

Dave


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dave your recipes sound delicious...my kind of food. I will print them so I can fix them soon! Terri from Tennessee


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Dave your recipes sound delicious...my kind of food. I will print them so I can fix them soon! Terri from Tennessee


Hope you like them, everything I post comes from my kitchen note-books, so everything is tried and tested. Over the years I've built up quite a variety of dishes and I'm always collecting new ones on my travels and from talking to people.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I have sometimes been flabbergasted at an author's total lack of understanding that something may not have been around at the time he or she has set a book - like automatic washing machines, or baby powder. Or men wearing wedding rings - not at the time of the Civil War.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDaveWhen I was younger said:
> 
> 
> > i went to the movies every saturday also - usually a double feature. if i went to the roxy it was ten cents - if i went to the state it was fifteen cents. a candy bar was a nickle - and there was a machine with popcorn in it - you took a sack and fit it over the funnel - put in your dime and out came a bagful of popcorn. the machine had an orange plastic top and you could see the popcorn there.
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDaveWhen I was younger said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long. Mom, Dad and Baby are all doing well.

I just got back from my breast cancer support group - emotional but wonderful time to see everyone and get caught up - it's been about a year since we were last able to be all together so lots to catch up on.

It's time for me to take an afternoon nap and then get some more baby knitting done. I'll probably go up to meet Addison and help out when then come home early in the week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long. Mom, Dad and Baby are all doing well.
> 
> I just got back from my breast cancer support group - emotional but wonderful time to see everyone and get caught up - it's been about a year since we were last able to be all together so lots to catch up on.
> 
> It's time for me to take an afternoon nap and then get some more baby knitting done. I'll probably go up to meet Addison and help out when then come home early in the week.


Congratulations! The new arrival will keep you busy, babies are great little stash busters!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


I clicked on the link but it wouldn't come up, said I was in the wrong place. Anyway April 28th is the day we move to the cabin in northern MN for the summer. It does sound like fun. Before I looked at the date and made the connection I thought it would be fun to go with the knitting group from my LYS. We get together every Wed AM to talk and knit. Have fun
Judy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


strange the link doesn't bring up the site--anyone interested just type knitters guild minnesota yarnover. Aside from the all day of classes there is a large market put together by individual shop owners bringing their latest in creative ideas and yarns. It is free to the public.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - is the rock river the river that runs through oregon? the indian stands and looks out over the river. my father's people are from mt morris and the area around there. he taught in brookville - in fact i was named for his favorite math student when he taught there - his name was renwyck and that is my middle name.

have spent lots of time in that part of the world. my uncle david used to preach at the meithodist church in sterling. small world.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> Thanks Fireball Dave! I may have to try that receipe with the history behind it (I'm a history buff). My husband Fred is feeling much better and we are off to see his 84 yr sisiter in Sterling, IL. about 2hrs from here. This is the first opportunity since November we have been able to so. It is a beutiful ride along the Rock River.The route runs right next to the water. i would send some pictures but as of yet I have not been able to figure this photo thing out. Something to look forward to ! Have a great tea party!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

edith - i hope you get good news at your pulmonary doctor - breathing problems are not fun.

sam



Edith M said:


> Welcome back Dave. I am glad you and the Lad had a good time. They grow up so fast, don't they. One day they are in diapers and the next day they have ankle biters of thier own. Sam, as you know, did a great job last week as host.
> My week was pleasantly dull. No nasty surprises and the usual problems were all handleable, if that is a word. We had a bit of snow this morning but that is gone and the sun is doing it's best to cheer things up. I go for a breathing test on Tuesday to see about the COPD. The pulmonologist I was refered to thinks my shortness of breath is more due to an aging heart than lung problems. Aging is sure an adventure. Wonder what is next? Edith M


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so jealous - we have 2-1/2 acres which is nice but the neighbors are far too close and there is a busy road outside. i really would like to live where i couldn't see my neighbors on a road that no one uses very often.

but your place - at leastd in the picture looks wonderful - i love the peace and quiet of the country - and the air is cleaner and sweet smelling.

sam



SHCooper said:


> We live on / own a 130 acre farm and the house was built in the early 1700s. Our neighbor farms our property along with his. His dairy cows graze on pastures that adjoin our yard in the spring through fall. It was a great place to raise three boys: lots of space to run and yell and catch things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Ask4jSam said:


> it did smell good - nothing like it. daddy would never allow me to use it - i always wanted to turn the handle and feed the sheets through.
> 
> his bulletins were letter perfect. those were the days.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats rookieretiree - i love babies - i really love someone elses baby - you can always give them back when they need changed.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long. Mom, Dad and Baby are all doing well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :-( Fireball Dave--What are roes? That's what I love about your receipes;although I have a very bland appetitie(picky eater) I learn so many new foods and terms from you. Thanks for your input. Glad you are back and have a bit of relaxation and fun. Sam did a super job and enjoyed the tea party last weekend. Every Saturday morning I look foward to reading and joining in with the many KP friends. Hey to all of you where ever you are. May sunshine be on your face today.
> ...


Dave, I learned something new, but that's not unusual on the Tea Party. When I was growing up, we used to have shad roe, and I thought that was the egg sac of the shad. My Father liked it and he fixed it fried after being dipped in flour.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Wannabear, I have to tell you that I put everything in the refrigerator once it is opened, as do all my friends. What I don't do is throw things out if they are past the sell-by date {as nearly everyone I know does}, I use my own judgement, haven't killed anyone yet, when I had chickens & ducks their eggs kept for ages now they would have you throw them out after a couple of weeks. Mind you, I do crack them into a cup & use them for cooking, must have fresh eggs for boiling!! I have 2 refrigerators & a chest freezer, need them for my apples & blackberries from the garden.
Tessa.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDaveWhen I was younger said:
> 
> 
> > i went to the movies every saturday also - usually a double feature. if i went to the roxy it was ten cents - if i went to the state it was fifteen cents. a candy bar was a nickle - and there was a machine with popcorn in it - you took a sack and fit it over the funnel - put in your dime and out came a bagful of popcorn. the machine had an orange plastic top and you could see the popcorn there.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Wannabear, I have to tell you that I put everything in the refrigerator once it is opened, as do all my friends. What I don't do is throw things out if they are past the sell-by date {as nearly everyone I know does}, I use my own judgement, haven't killed anyone yet, when I had chickens & ducks their eggs kept for ages now they would have you throw them out after a couple of weeks. Mind you, I do crack them into a cup & use them for cooking, must have fresh eggs for boiling!! I have 2 refrigerators & a chest freezer, need them for my apples & blackberries from the garden.
> Tessa.


My mother has a freezer especially for nuts. No kidding.

And Doris, I love the smell of pickles. Makes my mouth water.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Wannabear, I have to tell you that I put everything in the refrigerator once it is opened, as do all my friends. What I don't do is throw things out if they are past the sell-by date {as nearly everyone I know does}, I use my own judgement, haven't killed anyone yet, when I had chickens & ducks their eggs kept for ages now they would have you throw them out after a couple of weeks. Mind you, I do crack them into a cup & use them for cooking, must have fresh eggs for boiling!! I have 2 refrigerators & a chest freezer, need them for my apples & blackberries from the garden.
> Tessa.


I just saw on tv that the sell by is a date for best taste, not an indication of spoilage in a few days. My eggs may last for a couple of months. I just check them before using when I know they are not so fresh. The milk I use is good a month or more after sell by, and once I accidentally opened a container and used whipping cream that was six months old.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long. Mom, Dad and Baby are all doing well.
> 
> I just got back from my breast cancer support group - emotional but wonderful time to see everyone and get caught up - it's been about a year since we were last able to be all together so lots to catch up on.
> 
> It's time for me to take an afternoon nap and then get some more baby knitting done. I'll probably go up to meet Addison and help out when then come home early in the week.


Congratulations, RR, that's a good size for a girl. She must have some tall parents.

We'll be in Madison in late September. Anything special we should see? I remember when it was voted the best place in the U.S. to live and have wanted to go there ever since.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the new baby!!!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

AH ! Mimeograph ink! My friend and I printed a church nrewspaper once a month when I was 16. I can smell the aroma now! We worked hard back then and really felt a sense of accomplishment doing it. Our movies cost 12 cents. There was a 2 cent entrtainment tax. Did your parents censor your movies? Mine did. They went to see the movie on Fri night and on Sat after lunch we got the verdict. I remember not being allowed to see Claudia" with Dorothy Malone because there was a reference to pregnancy. Oh my! Not for the eyes and ears of impressionable 12 year olds. LOL Edith M


Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDaveWhen I was younger said:
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long. Mom, Dad and Baby are all doing well.


Congratulations! You must be so proud. It's nearly 2 years now since we had a tiny one.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:


> try to explain listening to "the lone ranger" etc on the radio and what fun it was - they have no concept of the "minds eye". i miss those radio days - even with the atom bomb (tuck and cover) and a russian spy under everyone's bed.
> 
> sam


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabear, I have to tell you that I put everything in the refrigerator once it is opened, as do all my friends. What I don't do is throw things out if they are past the sell-by date {as nearly everyone I know does}, I use my own judgement, haven't killed anyone yet, when I had chickens & ducks their eggs kept for ages now they would have you throw them out after a couple of weeks. Mind you, I do crack them into a cup & use them for cooking, must have fresh eggs for boiling!! I have 2 refrigerators & a chest freezer, need them for my apples & blackberries from the garden.
> ...


We have sell by/use by and Best Before dates. The best before are for advice but the use by should be followed. Needless to say, I use my own judgement on both. I'm amazed how long cream keeps!! 
Tessa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Love your picture, shcooper. How I wish we lived in the country. That was sort of our plan when we retired. Wanted to buy a small place near Charlottesville, VA, and have a few farm animals. Then I started thinking how tied down we'd be, and I love to travel.

Anyway, the happiest days of my life were when I was growing up and we lived in the country; had a cow, a goat, chickens, ducks, two riding horses, numerous cats, and 3 or 4 dogs (the strays always found a way to our door). My Dad had a nice little veggie garden. He called it his "gentleman farm."


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I used to go to the movies on Saturdays with my older sister and a girlfriend. There was a movie theatre a little less than a mile from where we lived and we would walk there. Usually we would have a popcorn and a soda. Afterwards, we would go across the street to Kresgee's for a basket of french fries and sodas before walking home. Last Saturday evening I went to the movies by myself... I saw The Woman in Black with Daniel Radcliffe. Since I can get the senior price for the ticket it was $6.50 (US dollars) but, I had a hot dog and fries with a diet Coke for $18.00.....have to stay away from popcorn.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

She sure is a big girl. Congrats to all. Love her well. Edith M


flockie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long. Mom, Dad and Baby are all doing well.
> ...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned the "drive-in" movies!!! Mom and dad always went to see John Wayne flicks at the drive in. We'd have the back seat and if we fell asleep, it was ok, afterall, no babysitter fees!

And then it was still open when I was in high school, oh, boy, what fun that was!!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I have a girlfriend who will toss out items from her deep freeze once it is at the use by date. This makes me crazy that she wastes so much money and food. I'm talking frozen pizzas, frozen dinners, frozen vegetables..... most of these items can keep well beyond those dates. She will buy chicken, sausages, and other meats, put them in the freezer and then toss them out a few weeks later.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > try to explain listening to "the lone ranger" etc on the radio and what fun it was - they have no concept of the "minds eye". i miss those radio days - even with the atom bomb (tuck and cover) and a russian spy under everyone's bed.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > try to explain listening to "the lone ranger" etc on the radio and what fun it was - they have no concept of the "minds eye". i miss those radio days - even with the atom bomb (tuck and cover) and a russian spy under everyone's bed.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, I used to work in Fort Southwick for the civil service. it is a jolly good walk up that hill. I only had to do it once in a hurry when I missed the naval bus that only went up at watch changing times. Then I passed my driving test. It's only child cruelty if you don't get to stop at the ice cream van that sits near the Cuhurchillian pub up the top,

Tessa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree, congrats on the baby, that's a good size one. So glad she and mom are doing well, dad too.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Rember blackout curtains and the neighborhood watchman that would knock on your door if he saw a glimmer of light? Edith M


DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

If we took long walks in the summer an dusk came on before getting home, my father would begin to whistle and we knew what was coming, "Only THE SHADOW knows"....great memories.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for some yummy vegan recipes!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Nobody has mentioned the "drive-in" movies!!! Mom and dad always went to see John Wayne flicks at the drive in. We'd have the back seat and if we fell asleep, it was ok, afterall, no babysitter fees!
> 
> And then it was still open when I was in high school, oh, boy, what fun that was!!!


Oh, that rings a bell! We would bring home-made popcorn and canned sodas, and the kids would be in pajamas, ready to be carried in to bed when we got home. There's still a drive-in not far from here, but I haven't been there since DD reached driving age.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Welcome back Dave. I am glad you and the Lad had a good time. They grow up so fast, don't they. One day they are in diapers and the next day they have ankle biters of thier own. Sam, as you know, did a great job last week as host.
> My week was pleasantly dull. No nasty surprises and the usual problems were all handleable, if that is a word. We had a bit of snow this morning but that is gone and the sun is doing it's best to cheer things up. I go for a breathing test on Tuesday to see about the COPD. The pulmonologist I was refered to thinks my shortness of breath is more due to an aging heart than lung problems. Aging is sure an adventure. Wonder what is next? Edith M


Edith, I don't have a medical background -- all I can tell you is my husband's experience. He was having serious shortness of breath two or three months ago. Couldn't even climb one flight of stairs in our house. The doctors checked his blood and found that he was anemic. They started him on Iron tablets and just recently added Folate to his diet. The breathing problem has all but disappeared. You might "suggest" to your doctor that he give you a blood test.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

My mom would complain that we had no imagination because we watched t.v. and went to movies (50cents) instead of having to imagine the characters from the radio. When I was 16 I worked as a waitress in Hershey PA (home of Hershey Chocolate) and found a radio station that played the old "Shadow Knows" radio programs while I'd be driving home at night. Then she complained that I sat in my car listening to the radio show rather than coming right inside when I got home (about 11 p.m.). I just couldn't win! LOL



thewren said:


> Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > try to explain listening to "the lone ranger" etc on the radio and what fun it was - they have no concept of the "minds eye". i miss those radio days - even with the atom bomb (tuck and cover) and a russian spy under everyone's bed.
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

We would take blankets and sit on top of the car or lawn chairs and sit in the bed of the pick-up truck. Now it's a WalMart.



kac47874 said:


> Nobody has mentioned the "drive-in" movies!!! Mom and dad always went to see John Wayne flicks at the drive in. We'd have the back seat and if we fell asleep, it was ok, afterall, no babysitter fees!
> 
> And then it was still open when I was in high school, oh, boy, what fun that was!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> If we took long walks in the summer an dusk came on before getting home, my father would begin to whistle and we knew what was coming, "Only THE SHADOW knows"....great memories.


Oh my gosh, I was scared to death by that show! It was my brother's favorite, and since he was 4 years older, I guess he had first choice.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> We would take blankets and sit on top of the car or lawn chairs and sit in the bed of the pick-up truck. Now it's a WalMart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the last movie we saw at a drive-in was "Cleopatra" with Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton. The kids were small then and as someone said they'd fall asleep in the back seat. It was great when we couldn't afford a babysitter.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Doris. That has already been done. I get a blood test every year to test for anemia, diabetes and cholesteral along with a host of other things. There is no cure for old age. I just want to live as well as I can for as long as I can. or till my yarn stash runs out, whichever comes first. Edith M


DorisT said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Dave. I am glad you and the Lad had a good time. They grow up so fast, don't they. One day they are in diapers and the next day they have ankle biters of thier own. Sam, as you know, did a great job last week as host.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Dave. I am glad you and the Lad had a good time. They grow up so fast, don't they. One day they are in diapers and the next day they have ankle biters of thier own. Sam, as you know, did a great job last week as host.
> ...


I think it makes sense to get a CBC annually. We used to have the Kiwanis sponsoring testing annually for a very reasonable price. When I had no medical insurance I thought $30 was a very good price to make sure everything was going along ok.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to go to the cinema on Saturdays with my brothers, the only films I can remember are Lassie, Red Shoes and Johnny Appleseed. Lassie made me cry, Red Shoes {Margot Fontein?} was alright, but Johnny Appleseed was delightful & I have always looked out for it but never seen it since. We didn't get sweets then because they were on ration so we made do with ice cream. Popcorn was not available in the UK until I was grown up, 

Tessa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> My mom would complain that we had no imagination because we watched t.v. and went to movies (50cents) instead of having to imagine the characters from the radio. When I was 16 I worked as a waitress in Hershey PA (home of Hershey Chocolate) and found a radio station that played the old "Shadow Knows" radio programs while I'd be driving home at night. Then she complained that I sat in my car listening to the radio show rather than coming right inside when I got home (about 11 p.m.). I just couldn't win! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Sam I still listen to the radio to all those old programs I down load them from old time radio in Itunes to my IPod than listen to them when I go to bed just like I did when growing up helps me go to sleep


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Rember blackout curtains and the neighborhood watchman that would knock on your door if he saw a glimmer of light? Edith M
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I used to go to the cinema on Saturdays with my brothers, the only films I can remember are Lassie, Red Shoes and Johnny Appleseed. Lassie made me cry, Red Shoes {Margot Fontein?} was alright, but Johnny Appleseed was delightful & I have always looked out for it but never seen it since. We didn't get sweets then because they were on ration so we made do with ice cream. Popcorn was not available in the UK until I was grown up,
> 
> Tessa


I always loved the Lassie movies, too, and they made me cry. I didn't know until I grew up that there was more than one Lassie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I'll have to look into some of those audio tapes - we had the radio in the barn while milking the cows and listened to Palladin - The Shadow - and the Green Hornet. We didn't go the movies much until later in H.S. as dates, but I do remember one family outing to the A&W Root Beer Stand for a Gallon of pop that we drank along with the popcorn and sandwiches we brought along to the drive in...don't remember the movie, but remembered being tightly squeezed in the car. We didn't get many outings like that so that one is memorable. Still love having an A&W root beer and if I see an actual A&W drive-in on any of my travels, I need to stop - just for the nostalgia!

Thanks or the congrats - can't wait to see them! After an all nght labor, though, I'm sure they need their space today to get some sleep.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > My mom would complain that we had no imagination because we watched t.v. and went to movies (50cents) instead of having to imagine the characters from the radio. When I was 16 I worked as a waitress in Hershey PA (home of Hershey Chocolate) and found a radio station that played the old "Shadow Knows" radio programs while I'd be driving home at night. Then she complained that I sat in my car listening to the radio show rather than coming right inside when I got home (about 11 p.m.). I just couldn't win! LOL
> ...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Good Morning All

Thank you for the recipes Dave. The tomatoe salsa reminded me of something that happened a few years back. We were at a friends birthday bar-b-que and I had made a fresh tomatoe salsa for the chili lovers. The kids were running around and one ran over to the table and scouped up a chip with salsa. He was so quick all I could get out was "N" of "No, it is very hot". He was also very quick to find the nearest tap and put his head under it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

The old radio shows are a little before my time but my mom would always talk about them. I did watch Rin-Tin-Tin, Lassie, Father Knows Best, Ozzie & Harriet, The Lone Ranger, Bonanza etc. on tv how I miss those shows! I miss the drive-in movies as well. 
The last time I went to a drive-in was probably about 10 years ago and for a theater is was probably 7 years ago. What costs! I'd rather wait until it comes on tv than pay the prices now!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

My sister and I would go to the movies every saturday with friends. We each had a quarter. That quarter got us into the theater, some candy or drink, and a bus ride,either to or from the theater, which was probably a mile away. We would walk either there or back.

Two years ago, feeling magnanimous I volunteered to pay for my kids and grandkids for the movies. $150 later, I said never again. Not for a retired granny living on social security. And that was without any candy, drinks, or popcorn.

We didn't have a tv until 1956. My grandfather, who was totally blind and lived upstairs from us, would come down every I think it was Thursday nite to listen to the Lone Ranger. He loved it. THen we got a tv and it finally dawned on me what it meant to be blind. We had to tell my wonderful grandfather what the action was. On the radio they would say, for instance, the LR is riding up the hill. But on tv there was no need for that.

My grandkids can't even imagine not having a tv, let alone no computer, stereo, IPod, etc. Not even my own kids can remember pre computers.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks Doris. That has already been done. I get a blood test every year to test for anemia, diabetes and cholesteral along with a host of other things. There is no cure for old age. I just want to live as well as I can for as long as I can. or till my yarn stash runs out, whichever comes first. Edith M
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> ...


Edith, my DH had had blood tests done just a few months before, but this anemia came on very quickly. He had been taking a multivitamin (one of his doctors had cancelled the vitamins) and had extensive heart surgery a year ago so we thought it was just a failing heart. Your doctor will know what to do, but maybe a repeat of the bloodwork won't hurt.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, I used to work in Fort Southwick for the civil service. it is a jolly good walk up that hill. I only had to do it once in a hurry when I missed the naval bus that only went up at watch changing times. Then I passed my driving test. It's only child cruelty if you don't get to stop at the ice cream van that sits near the Cuhurchillian pub up the top,
> 
> Tessa.


This particular 'child' was more interested in extorting a pint!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> My sister and I would go to the movies every saturday with friends. We each had a quarter. That quarter got us into the theater, some candy or drink, and a bus ride,either to or from the theater, which was probably a mile away. We would walk either there or back.
> 
> Two years ago, feeling magnanimous I volunteered to pay for my kids and grandkids for the movies. $150 later, I said never again. Not for a retired granny living on social security. And that was without any candy, drinks, or popcorn.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of when one of our grandsons (who lived in CA) would come to visit us for a month in the summer. On his first visit, he was so disappointed because we didn't have cable. We fought it as long as we could, then finally gave in about two years ago when Verizon FIOS came to the neighborhood. Now I'm hooked!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Oh golly, darowil, my duty to support the side disappears when the thermometer goes that high. Do you just get used to it or what? We had a number of 100 degree plus days last summer, and it was not fun at all. There's plenty of wind in the winter but in summer the air just hangs there, and you can see it, because there is so much humidity and worse in it.
> 
> Myfanwy, I count on you and darowil both to continue announcing weather conditions, because I certainly learn a lot here. Here's a question: do you have small refrigerators that fit beneath a counter, or do you have large ones, six feet tall, as we are sure we need here in the land of excess? Nearly everything we pick up in the grocery store says refrigerate after opening, and I know that in the UK they are ignoring that if they ever see it.


Hi Wannabear

We have the large fridges and when I see British TV programs I have often wondered 'Why the difference'. The only thing I have been able to come up with is the distance to anything. Today, we now have supermarkets closer for our needs. In the past we had to travel a great distance to buy fresh produce. My mother came of a farm where they did grow there own food. But things like flour and sugar they bought by the sack full and only once a month. But then there was no power.

We now have farmers markets as well as the supermarkets. From watching British TV they always seemed to have a town square to shop in or a market. These are assumptions as I have not travelled to Britain and did not live in my mothers time.

LesleighAnne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Roes from different fish are eaten all over the world, tuna roe are used in Spouthern Italy and Sicily and and cod roe goes into Greek and Turkish taramosalata. In the UK and the low countries, the soft roe is usually herring, but I'm sure others would work with the rice dish.

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's great.


FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Is that La Paz, Bolivia or La Paz, Mexico?
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lesleighanne, things are changing in the UK. The "little" fridges are getting as big as in the US. This is because the small shops are expensive & far fewer. Most people now shop at out of town superstores & far less frequently, so they need storage for fresh & frozen foods. Some people have a small fridge in the kitchen just for milk, butter etc. to save their legs & keep the large ones elsewhere, such as the utility room or even the garage. Few people keep cars in the garage now. I think we're catching you up!! Tessa.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> > try to explain listening to "the lone ranger" etc on the radio and what fun it was - they have no concept of the "minds eye". i miss those radio days - even with the atom bomb (tuck and cover) and a russian spy under everyone's bed.
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good am to all. Interesting jouneys into memory lane. I recall the movies that as a teenager our folks dropped us off on Sat.Pm $0.25 for admission to matinee and popcorn and candy bars, dots and raisinettes,mild duds etc. I enjoyed movies then. Can't go to the movies anymore the content is awful and the volume is so loud that I can't stand it and the kids make so much noise and go in and out so often that I couldn't possibly enjoy it. Occasionally I find one that sounds like I might like it, but usually was disappointed so no longer willing to spend $8-12.00 for the lack of entertainment and snacks are outrageously overpriced. I am having alot of pain this am in spite of warmer weather( the sun is up high in the sky) I have been drifting into and out of sleep since 4:00 am and can't seem to stay awake. I have lots that I should be doing, but I think it will wait for another day. I haven't had the opportubnity to go to the yarn shop again. I am looking for certain yarn with a kind of sheen on it as I found it knits easily and produces a nice very stretchy product and does not split. I can't remember the name or brand or ply,but it is a nice wt. also. 
Is the hobbit house below ground and that is what keeps it cool. or its it that you have built sod over it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> congrats rookieretiree - i love babies - i really love someone elses baby - you can always give them back when they need changed.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Tonight in the western sky, the moon, Jupiter and Venus are putting on a great show. That's from my spot of ground in the east of the US. I am ignorant of how the rest of the world sees the planets and so on, and if I do a Google search, it pops up showing me the info for this country. Anyway, if you can, run out and have a look at the sky.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lesleighanne, things are changing in the UK. The "little" fridges are getting as big as in the US. This is because the small shops are expensive & far fewer. Most people now shop at out of town superstores & far less frequently, so they need storage for fresh & frozen foods. Some people have a small fridge in the kitchen just for milk, butter etc. to save their legs & keep the large ones elsewhere, such as the utility room or even the garage. Few people keep cars in the garage now. I think we're catching you up!! Tessa.


Hi Tessa

Is it catching up or loosing something? The super markets are convienent but lack in quality. In the last few years, in Brisbane, we have had farmers markets open up. Food producers drive hundreds of miles to bring fresh fruit and veg to us. There are also small businesses selling levian bread, home made cakes, fudge, smallgoods and lots more. Some are cheaper and others are more expensive but they are more expensive because they use the best ingredients. No short cuts.

I miss the corner shops. As the song goes 'you don't know what you have until it is gone'.

But the new can be just as wonderful and exciting as the past.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

When I was a kid I was allowed to go to the Saturday matinee every week if I'd been good during the rest of the week! (always in my father's opinion, only sometimes in my mother's - dad was a softee and I think I always went! Mostly black and white Hopalong Cassidy, the Lone Ranger, Roy Rogers, etc. Spent most of the time crouched down looking at the seat in front of me when there was a gun fight or Tarzan was wrestling a lion or whatever, which was most of the time! The picture theatre was/is a 5-minute walk from my house. I still go occasionally on a weekend - two movies for $7 (with a pension card), so very reasonable. Much more selective about what I see now, and take my own snacks and bottled water.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy Kids today have no idea what fun we did have without all the electronics of today.[/quote said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good am to all. Interesting jouneys into memory lane. I recall the movies that as a teenager our folks dropped us off on Sat.Pm $0.25 for admission to matinee and popcorn and candy bars, dots and raisinettes,mild duds etc. I enjoyed movies then. Can't go to the movies anymore the content is awful and the volume is so loud that I can't stand it and the kids make so much noise and go in and out so often that I couldn't possibly enjoy it. Occasionally I find one that sounds like I might like it, but usually was disappointed so no longer willing to spend $8-12.00 for the lack of entertainment and snacks are outrageously overpriced. I am having alot of pain this am in spite of warmer weather( the sun is up high in the sky) I have been drifting into and out of sleep since 4:00 am and can't seem to stay awake. I have lots that I should be doing, but I think it will wait for another day. I haven't had the opportubnity to go to the yarn shop again. I am looking for certain yarn with a kind of sheen on it as I found it knits easily and produces a nice very stretchy product and does not split. I can't remember the name or brand or ply,but it is a nice wt. also.
> Is the hobbit house below ground and that is what keeps it cool. or its it that you have built sod over it?


It is because the sod is over it and the six inch concrete walls.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  :roll: Congratulations on the birth of Addison. We get up to Madison,WI to the VA hospital quite often. Let me just say the people we deal with are some of the nicest people. Everyone can never seem to do enough to help us.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

We're only up to page 14 and here it is 7:00 Sat evening. everyone must be busy elsewhere. So I will share my newest project that I will be starting and probably will take me six months to finish because I don't stick to just one thing at a time. It is called Mitered Squares afghan by Lion Brand their free pattern. I managed to get all of the colors required in their multi-colored Amazing yarn that I found at the on-line Yarn Warehouse and saved nearly 60%. It arrived yesterday so I am still at the sniffing and touching stage.

here's the pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10348.html?r=1


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Fireball Dave--after reading all about foods, etc. it brought back a memory my husband tells often. When he was a kid, his dad would catch turtles. Whenwe met I ask him what was his favorite food--he said "Turtle"! I had never heard of that, and since I am a finikey eater I about choked!HAHA No we have not had turtle since we met, however somewhere around Rock Falls or Sterling, IL I think his sister said it was on some restaurant menu. Have you ever eaten or heard of eating turtle. He said his dad dug a big hole in the ground, catch several turtles and kept them there until they ate them.(Please noone from animal cruelty email me!) This is what families had to do when money was tight. My dad fished and we always had fresh water fish at least twice a week, and loved it. those were the days.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> We're only up to page 14 and here it is 7:00 Sat evening. everyone must be busy elsewhere. So I will share my newest project that I will be starting and probably will take me six months to finish because I don't stick to just one thing at a time. It is called Mitered Squares afghan by Lion Brand their free pattern. I managed to get all of the colors required in their multi-colored Amazing yarn that I found at the on-line Yarn Warehouse and saved nearly 60%. It arrived yesterday so I am still at the sniffing and touching stage.
> 
> here's the pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10348.html?r=1


I have to say thank you and no thank you for the link.

Thank you because it is beautiful and I am going to make it. The no thank you is now I have a delimma, which next project do I drop.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon. Nap if you must. The world will keep spinning and we are here for you. EDith M


margewhaples said:


> Good am to all. Interesting jouneys into memory lane. I recall the movies that as a teenager our folks dropped us off on Sat.Pm $0.25 for admission to matinee and popcorn and candy bars, dots and raisinettes,mild duds etc. I enjoyed movies then. Can't go to the movies anymore the content is awful and the volume is so loud that I can't stand it and the kids make so much noise and go in and out so often that I couldn't possibly enjoy it. Occasionally I find one that sounds like I might like it, but usually was disappointed so no longer willing to spend $8-12.00 for the lack of entertainment and snacks are outrageously overpriced. I am having alot of pain this am in spite of warmer weather( the sun is up high in the sky) I have been drifting into and out of sleep since 4:00 am and can't seem to stay awake. I have lots that I should be doing, but I think it will wait for another day. I haven't had the opportubnity to go to the yarn shop again. I am looking for certain yarn with a kind of sheen on it as I found it knits easily and produces a nice very stretchy product and does not split. I can't remember the name or brand or ply,but it is a nice wt. also.
> Is the hobbit house below ground and that is what keeps it cool. or its it that you have built sod over it?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long.
> 
> I'll probably go up to meet Addison and help out when then come home early in the week.


Isn't it great that they live so close. Well, I know it's about 2 hours, but still, these poor grandparents whose children are across the country. My grandchildren are only 11 miles away, so I can see them whenever I want.

I know you'll have so much fun with her - not to mention the fun you'll have with the knitting! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I remember visiting a friend when I was about 9 years old. She asked me if I would like to help her catch frogs i n the stream behind her house. Her mother gave her a pail and off we went. After we had a dozen or so we went back to the house. All the while I was wondering why she wanted that many pet frogs and what on earth she would feed them. To my horror her mother proceeded to cut the legs off them, roll them in flour and fry them up for lunch. I did manage to eat one and not throw up but I never went back. My mother explained that not everyone could afford to buy meat and had to eat what was available. I felt downright wealthy because I had a cheese sandwich for lunch at home. Edith M


carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Fireball Dave--after reading all about foods, etc. it brought back a memory my husband tells often. When he was a kid, his dad would catch turtles. Whenwe met I ask him what was his favorite food--he said "Turtle"! I had never heard of that, and since I am a finikey eater I about choked!HAHA No we have not had turtle since we met, however somewhere around Rock Falls or Sterling, IL I think his sister said it was on some restaurant menu. Have you ever eaten or heard of eating turtle. He said his dad dug a big hole in the ground, catch several turtles and kept them there until they ate them.(Please noone from animal cruelty email me!) This is what families had to do when money was tight. My dad fished and we always had fresh water fish at least twice a week, and loved it. those were the days.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great Tea Party so far. Enjoyed the walk down memory lane. It brought back many happy thoughts. My DM, DD, and I drove to my DS's to celebrate the 5 February birthdays. It was really fun. I really can't believe that I am getting to the age when I thought people were over the hill! I don't feel that way now. I guess having a birthday now, just means we have made it through another year. I get inspired by the ones in their 80's and 90's. I plan on knitting as long as I can! I hope the TP will be on that long!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> We're only up to page 14 and here it is 7:00 Sat evening. everyone must be busy elsewhere. So I will share my newest project that I will be starting and probably will take me six months to finish because I don't stick to just one thing at a time. It is called Mitered Squares afghan by Lion Brand their free pattern. I managed to get all of the colors required in their multi-colored Amazing yarn that I found at the on-line Yarn Warehouse and saved nearly 60%. It arrived yesterday so I am still at the sniffing and touching stage.
> 
> here's the pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10348.html?r=1


I love the Amazing yarn. I think I have almost al of the colors.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > We're only up to page 14 and here it is 7:00 Sat evening. everyone must be busy elsewhere. So I will share my newest project that I will be starting and probably will take me six months to finish because I don't stick to just one thing at a time. It is called Mitered Squares afghan by Lion Brand their free pattern. I managed to get all of the colors required in their multi-colored Amazing yarn that I found at the on-line Yarn Warehouse and saved nearly 60%. It arrived yesterday so I am still at the sniffing and touching stage.
> ...


When in doubt put it on the back burner and let it sizzle for a few weeks, yes weeks--if it was meant to be you will still be enthused. The Amazing yarn has been around a few years and I don't think it will disappear any time soon.

No longer do I do any impulse decisions on knitting because then I am stuck with a huge stash of projects never started because something else came along. I just fell in love with the colors and the pattern thought about it for several weeks and I need difficult to keep my interest up and getting the correct yarn is so important so I searched and searched until I was able to get it for $99, under a 100 right--I seem to have a thing about paying over $100 for yarn--something I need to get over because I like, and I mean really like the wonderful hand processed yarns you find at fiber shows--the latest was yak yarn.

Oh, and as far as what next project--no such thing. I have at least five going at one time, one in my purse, the others in various knitting bags so I grab whatever I feel like working on. Bigger projects are on the coffee table for at home.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Great Tea Party so far. Enjoyed the walk down memory lane. It brought back many happy thoughts. My DM, DD, and I drove to my DS's to celebrate the 5 February birthdays. It was really fun. I really can't believe that I am getting to the age when I thought people were over the hill! I don't feel that way now. I guess having a birthday now, just means we have made it through another year. I get inspired by the ones in their 80's and 90's. I plan on knitting as long as I can! I hope the TP will be on that long!


Is it your birthday today?? If so Happy Birthday--every birthday should be enjoyed. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

We ate turtle. Supposed to have the taste of different meats. I can remember chicken but not sure of the others. I did eat any part prepared. Dad cooked. I don't remember Mom eating it.



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Fireball Dave--after reading all about foods, etc. it brought back a memory my husband tells often. When he was a kid, his dad would catch turtles. Whenwe met I ask him what was his favorite food--he said "Turtle"! I had never heard of that, and since I am a finikey eater I about choked!HAHA No we have not had turtle since we met, however somewhere around Rock Falls or Sterling, IL I think his sister said it was on some restaurant menu. Have you ever eaten or heard of eating turtle. He said his dad dug a big hole in the ground, catch several turtles and kept them there until they ate them.(Please noone from animal cruelty email me!) This is what families had to do when money was tight. My dad fished and we always had fresh water fish at least twice a week, and loved it. those were the days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I found my house if I ever move to England. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302817103104694&set=a.171429079576831.48530.147479555305117&type=3&theater


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Evening TP'rs!! My parents divorced when I was pretty young, my Pop would use the movies as a babysitter so he could do his errands (then he'd end up sitting at the barbershop talking with the men of the town), my brother and I would each get a quarter, that would get us admission, popcorn and a candy or a giant pickle. They didn't sell sodas, but had a ice cold water fountain and they would always give you a paper cup but wouldn't let you take it in the theater. After the double feature was done we'd cross the street and meet Pop at the grocery store, or he would stop and leave a message for us to come on home. The Capital is still there, but has really gone down, there is talk about the town purchasing and renovating it to use as a community theater. There is a Drive Inn in SC, I didn't get to go but my the son went with his g/f and her family, he was amazed. I remember $5.00 a carload nights in Little Rock, AR, we'd load up and go and enjoy a double feature, my oldest son got to see Star Wars there, he did nothing but talk about that movie for the longest time. Thanks for the trip down memory lane. Really enjoyed it!! It's early to bed tonight, sweet dreams everyone, see ya in the AM!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Turtle Soup is supposed to be really good, there are places in the world where turtles became a little scarce do to so much harvesting of them. Frog legs too, though I've never had them either, I do like Escargo though, we had a restaurant on Kodiak, Alaska that did them.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lesleighanne, things are changing in the UK. The "little" fridges are getting as big as in the US. This is because the small shops are expensive & far fewer. Most people now shop at out of town superstores & far less frequently, so they need storage for fresh & frozen foods. Some people have a small fridge in the kitchen just for milk, butter etc. to save their legs & keep the large ones elsewhere, such as the utility room or even the garage. Few people keep cars in the garage now. I think we're catching you up!! Tessa.


Would these be what Dave calls the Palaces of Hell?


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found my house if I ever move to England.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302817103104694&set=a.171429079576831.48530.147479555305117&type=3&theater


The house looks like it is hugging who ever is inside.

LesleighAnne


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

RR, congratulations on your new granddaughter. The keep us young and very busy, don't they? The three of mine are in their teens now,but still come up with requests for knits, esp hats. I love knitting baby items, so I knit for Navy families in my area and for the local children's shelter. I envy you the new little one.
Does anyone remember Ted Mack's Amatuer Hour? It was my grandad's favorite when I was growing up.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> We're only up to page 14 and here it is 7:00 Sat evening. everyone must be busy elsewhere. So I will share my newest project that I will be starting and probably will take me six months to finish because I don't stick to just one thing at a time. It is called Mitered Squares afghan by Lion Brand their free pattern. I managed to get all of the colors required in their multi-colored Amazing yarn that I found at the on-line Yarn Warehouse and saved nearly 60%. It arrived yesterday so I am still at the sniffing and touching stage.
> 
> here's the pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10348.html?r=1


You should have a beautiful afghan when finished. I bought some Amazing yarn for small projects and love the colors.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Turtle Soup is supposed to be really good, there are places in the world where turtles became a little scarce do to so much harvesting of them. Frog legs too, though I've never had them either, I do like Escargo though, we had a restaurant on Kodiak, Alaska that did them.


Poledra, how long did you live in Kodiak? I've been researching it as a place to spend a vacation. Would you recommend it?


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes! Ted Mack's Amature Hour also on Sat. evening there was the "Hit Parade"


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: EdithM--I know how you feel! Although I have heard of eating frog legs-I have never eaten any. People say they taste like chicken! A funny thing happened when we were in stationed in Thailand in the late sixties. I order a hamburger for lunch at the hotel. A couple of days later, someone ask me how was the water buffalo? I said I had not eaten water buffalo-he said if you ate a hamburger at this certain hotel it was water buffalo! Oh well, I did not die or get sick. Before we went there I could eat chicken every day of the week and twice on Sunday.It took me two years after coming back to want any chicken. UMmmmm.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

master of none--I loved the Ted Mack amateur hour;forgot about that. i do remember seeing the Ed Sullivan show when Elvis first sang Jailhouse rock, and when The Beattles" made their first apperance on there. Then came Star Search with Ed Mahon. :roll: :idea:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtle Soup is supposed to be really good, there are places in the world where turtles became a little scarce do to so much harvesting of them. Frog legs too, though I've never had them either, I do like Escargo though, we had a restaurant on Kodiak, Alaska that did them.
> ...


 I was there for 13 yrs before coming to Texas, all together I was in Alaska for the first 33yrs of my life. It's beautiful in the summer time, the winter not so much, it's rainy and dreary in the winter. We call it the Emerald Isle since it's so beautifully green in the summers from all the rain it gets. You can hike, fish, hunt, go out on boats sightseeing, and there are day trips you can take flying out in a small plane over the island and stopping on another island in the grouping for lunch and such. Steven Seagal goes to Afognak Island usually once a year, or he did when I lived on Kodiak, Ted Nugent goes to a buffalo ranch on Kodiak to bow hunt, or did when I lived there. 
There's also quite a bit of wildlife on the Island, Kodiak Grizzly's of course.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Poledra65--I love that house also! Interesting history to it. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Poledra65--I love that house also! Interesting history to it. :wink:


Yes, it's everything I ever dreamed of a house being when I was a child, like something straight out of a story book.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found my house if I ever move to England.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302817103104694&set=a.171429079576831.48530.147479555305117&type=3&theater


I like it, too. I'll bet Dave knows where it is and has probably seen it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a picture of the little beauty!! I'll be going up to Madison next week to meet her in person.

Thanks for all the congrats - glad to be back at the tea party!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found my house if I ever move to England.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302817103104694&set=a.171429079576831.48530.147479555305117&type=3&theater


How quaint! That would be a fun house to live in!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

LadyRN49-- :lol: Hello to you in Beckley, WVA. Have you ever heard of Mt. Storm or Bayard WVA. Bayard is pretty close to Blackwater Falls, WVA. I lived there for a short time to take care of my parents before they passed away. I love WVA-it hs the most beautiful nature scenes.Have to watch that mountain driving though-cole trucks and deer. Miss those Ramp dinners as well. I wonder if FireBall Dave ever heard of Ramps?? My step-father had some wild tales about ramps when he was in elementary school! John Denver knew what he was singing about in the song :Country Roads, Take me home-WVA, mountain mama! Beautiful state!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Thanks for sharing-SHE IS GORGEOUS! a TRUE DOLL BABY!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

There's a ramp festival somewhere around here.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

wannabear said:


> For those who so kindly sent us in the direction of making those special buns with cardamom, I went to the grocery store today and although there are maybe five brands of spices, there was only one spot in one brand for cardamom. It was $11.95. Now I will put off the experiment with yummy bread until I get to a store that sells in bulk. Can you believe that price!


I bought a whole bag of whole cardamons from the local grocery store for about $ 6.00. Throw them in the coffee grinder (I use it only for spices) to get powdered cardamon. 
I had a recipe for risotto that called for a couple of pods of cardamon and found them at the local bulk food store. Now I have a whole bag full and will not use them in a million years! lol. I have recipes for cardamon bread for my bread machine.

June


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree
She's beautiful! Thanks for posting her picture. Congrats to her mom and dad.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Carol, you just hit a memory button in my mind! I remember as a child having to "taste" the RAMP!! I think I was paid a quarter--that was the usual bribe from my father--"just try it", he would say. What he didn't say was that once you tried it people could detect it on your breath for two or three days! I grew up to love the taste, but, alas, would not eat them because of the smell that lingered. Anyway, "thanks for the memory". Paunie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - i will ask - what is ramp?

sam


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabear, I have to tell you that I put everything in the refrigerator once it is opened, as do all my friends. What I don't do is throw things out if they are past the sell-by date {as nearly everyone I know does}, I use my own judgement, haven't killed anyone yet, when I had chickens & ducks their eggs kept for ages now they would have you throw them out after a couple of weeks. Mind you, I do crack them into a cup & use them for cooking, must have fresh eggs for boiling!! I have 2 refrigerators & a chest freezer, need them for my apples & blackberries from the garden.
> ...


Oh geez..you mean I am throwing out stuff when I don't have to? I just threw out a pint of whipping cream that had not been opened because it was a week over the expiry date! Threw out 4 small containers of yogurt that had not been opened as they were a week and a half expired!! Waste of money!

June


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Haven't been on KP for very long and this is the second Tea Party I have seen. Would someone explain the rules to me please. Thanks Linda


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I remember them also. I did see the Beatles first appearance. We also watched Lassie, and Mr. Ed, remember those?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> We're only up to page 14 and here it is 7:00 Sat evening. everyone must be busy elsewhere. So I will share my newest project that I will be starting and probably will take me six months to finish because I don't stick to just one thing at a time. It is called Mitered Squares afghan by Lion Brand their free pattern. I managed to get all of the colors required in their multi-colored Amazing yarn that I found at the on-line Yarn Warehouse and saved nearly 60%. It arrived yesterday so I am still at the sniffing and touching stage.
> 
> here's the pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10348.html?r=1


That is a beautiful afghan, I made a mitered purse some
time ago. I thought it was really hard, I'm not good at
picking up stitches on the side of my work, but that's me. 
Enjoy your project, it's an adventure. I'll see if I can post
a picture of my purse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh what an adorable baby girl.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sam, I do not have the proper name for this (I'm sure some one will provide that shortly) but I can describe it. It looks very much like a green onion except the leaves are flat, not tubular. It has a very distinct taste not entirely like an onion, but close. It does grow mostly in Wv. but also can be found, I'm told, in parts of PA, Ky and NC. It comes up fairly early and sometimes will be picked from under light snow and ground cover. It is usually cooked and served with cornbread, potatoes and some even cook it in a sillet with eggs(yuk). You can eat it raw as you would a green onion. There numerous "Ramp Feeds" in Wv and folks come from far and wide --thats a lot of info and doesn't really tell you much.....Paunie


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Linday said:


> Haven't been on KP for very long and this is the second Tea Party I have seen. Would someone explain the rules to me please. Thanks Linda


Dave hosts the Tea Party every weekend, but it usually ends up going all week, it's like having everyone into your drawing room for tea and good conversation. We don't get political or controversial, just good light conversation about what's going on in our lives, families, and projects. It's a lot of fun, and even educational, we share a lot of recipes, information, and even advice when it's asked for. Dave is good for recipes/reciepts and gives us some very interesting tidbits of history and info on different places and subjects. Makes for an altogether fun week. 
Glad you joined us and hope you hang out with us often.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree Addison is simply adorable! Speaking of adorable, Sam where are new pictures of "our god children" ? They grow and change so fast!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

shes beautiful!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Paunie said:


> Sam, I do not have the proper name for this (I'm sure some one will provide that shortly) but I can describe it. It looks very much like a green onion except the leaves are flat, not tubular. It has a very distinct taste not entirely like an onion, but close. It does grow mostly in Wv. but also can be found, I'm told, in parts of PA, Ky and NC. It comes up fairly early and sometimes will be picked from under light snow and ground cover. It is usually cooked and served with cornbread, potatoes and some even cook it in a sillet with eggs(yuk). You can eat it raw as you would a green onion. There numerous "Ramp Feeds" in Wv and folks come from far and wide --thats a lot of info and doesn't really tell you much.....Paunie


would that be chives your talking about?


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Lorie, no, it is an altogether different thing than chives..It is hard to describe since it is like an onion, but not an onion, like chives, but not chives, nor is it like a leek. Paunie


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Sam, I do not have the proper name for this (I'm sure some one will provide that shortly) but I can describe it. It looks very much like a green onion except the leaves are flat, not tubular. It has a very distinct taste not entirely like an onion, but close. It does grow mostly in Wv. but also can be found, I'm told, in parts of PA, Ky and NC. It comes up fairly early and sometimes will be picked from under light snow and ground cover. It is usually cooked and served with cornbread, potatoes and some even cook it in a sillet with eggs(yuk). You can eat it raw as you would a green onion. There numerous "Ramp Feeds" in Wv and folks come from far and wide --thats a lot of info and doesn't really tell you much.....Paunie


Ads

Found this on Ask.com

The ramp, sometimes called wild leek, is a wild onion native to North America. Though the bulb resembles that of a scallion, the beautiful flat, broad leaves set it apart. According to John Mariani, author of "The Encyclopedia of American Food and Drink," the word ramp comes from "rams," or "ramson," an Elizabethan dialect rendering of the wild garlic.

Ramps grow from South Carolina to Canada, and in many areas they're considered a spring delicacy and even a reason for celebration. West Virginia is well-known for their many festivals and events in celebration of the ramp. The flavor and odor of ramps is usually compared to a combination of onions and garlic, and the garlic odor is particularly strong. Strong enough, in fact, that even ramp-lovers will advise caution. If you sit down to a big meal of ramps, don't be surprised if people continue to keep their distance after a few days have passed!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never heard of either town but know where Blackwater Falls is. It is beautiful here. Have never been to a ramp dinner but there are a lot of them. I love WV. I was born here and have lived here all of my life.



carol's gifts said:


> LadyRN49-- :lol: Hello to you in Beckley, WVA. Have you ever heard of Mt. Storm or Bayard WVA. Bayard is pretty close to Blackwater Falls, WVA. I lived there for a short time to take care of my parents before they passed away. I love WVA-it hs the most beautiful nature scenes.Have to watch that mountain driving though-cole trucks and deer. Miss those Ramp dinners as well. I wonder if FireBall Dave ever heard of Ramps?? My step-father had some wild tales about ramps when he was in elementary school! John Denver knew what he was singing about in the song :Country Roads, Take me home-WVA, mountain mama! Beautiful state!!!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Ceili, Right on!! I do remember that Richwood, Wv. calls their Ramp Feed "the Feast of the Ramson". I should have done as you and looked it up before I responded...my energy level is a bit low just now...husband has "walking pneumonia" and I have been worried and sleep deprived for a few days. Been to the Imaging Center and will know the results Monday. He's very healthy and very positive normally, so I can only believe that he will be ok. I'll take this opportunity to apologize to Sam for not being more helpful with my explanations. Paunie


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: You're welcome! It's good to get the cobwebs out of our head ever now and then!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

like your recipes and your egg cozy!! Lorie


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

LadyRN49--Bayard has always been a coal mining town, but like many others the mines are elsewhere. I understand it at one time a tannery plant was there in Gormania. Gormania is two miles from bayard, and sits on the Maryland border, thirteen miles from Oakland Maryland. It is in the tri-state area. Approx. 45 miles from Morgantown,WV;45 min. from Cumberland, Md. and 40 minutes from Elkins. It is also 20 minutes or so to the highest point in WV-Dolly Sods! These are all estimated times. Close by also is McHenry, Md. where a lot of skiing in the winter, and water sports in summer. As you can tell, I loved the area. Anyone looking for a great vacation-this area is one of the best in the nation! Lots of fun things to do. Yes I did finally go to a Ramp Festival. i only eat them in potatoes, along with great northern or butter beans;and of course cornbread. I never ate raw one. My dear uncle tried to trick me as a kid, but the smell was enough for me not to fall for his joke. He always tried to pull a prank on us southern kids when we went there to visit!! He also would drive around those mountains and scare us to death-he always lived there-he knew what he was doing, but got a laugh (good clean fun) out of seeing our faces. The movie Coal Miners Daughter reminds me of how I remember early WV. Good ole memories!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: deescrafty--Yes I do remember those. Now to go back even farther--we loved watching Flash Gordon early 50's, "I Remember Mama"; "Amos and Andy"; Tarzan at the movies when we got to go for 10 cents. 3D glasses at some of the Tarzan shows; "Happy Trails" with Dale Evans and Roy Rogers. I met Dale in Germany at a retreat-she was such a natural person. Also a couple of years ago DH and I went to Branson, Mo. and saw their son Dusty and Grandson perform. Great, Great Show! I grew up in the country, so quite naturally anything to do with cowboys and country, I get excited. As kids my three brothers and I would use tree limbs-tye a rope or string around the top and pretend that was our horse. we lived on a hill where we had plenty of adventure and places to ride our horse. Better quit now and go to bed-I could be here all night talking about ole times.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Fireball Dave--after reading all about foods, etc. it brought back a memory my husband tells often. When he was a kid, his dad would catch turtles. Whenwe met I ask him what was his favorite food--he said "Turtle"! I had never heard of that, and since I am a finikey eater I about choked!HAHA No we have not had turtle since we met, however somewhere around Rock Falls or Sterling, IL I think his sister said it was on some restaurant menu. Have you ever eaten or heard of eating turtle. He said his dad dug a big hole in the ground, catch several turtles and kept them there until they ate them.(Please noone from animal cruelty email me!) This is what families had to do when money was tight. My dad fished and we always had fresh water fish at least twice a week, and loved it. those were the days.


I've had turtle soup and it's delicious, I've never tried makng it myself because it's quite a long process and I've never had the time to experiment on the days I've seen turtle for sale.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I remember visiting a friend when I was about 9 years old. She asked me if I would like to help her catch frogs i n the stream behind her house. Her mother gave her a pail and off we went. After we had a dozen or so we went back to the house. All the while I was wondering why she wanted that many pet frogs and what on earth she would feed them. To my horror her mother proceeded to cut the legs off them, roll them in flour and fry them up for lunch. I did manage to eat one and not throw up but I never went back. My mother explained that not everyone could afford to buy meat and had to eat what was available. I felt downright wealthy because I had a cheese sandwich for lunch at home. Edith M
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> ...


Frogs legs are a delicacy in France, you'll find them on the menu as _Cuisses de Grenouilles_. They're rather like chicken wings and are frequently served with a garlicky tomato dipping sauce. You simply dredge them with seasoned flour and fry them in butter, you need to cook them very quickly, 3-5 minutes only, or they go rubbery. Grenouilles also make a very good pate, it's available in French delis and worth trying if you see a jar.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

When I was a young nurse, I worked in labor and delivery. We were always understaffed and so as soon as possible we went together,taking as many as possible with us, we never knew when we would be called back to the floor. We all kind of joined together and one day a week each of us would bring dinner for all. It was rather unique international fare as most were here from other places. One day one of our southern maids brought turtle soup and it was delicious. The meat tastes like four animal, chicken,veal,
beef and I can't for the life of me remember the last. We all enjoyed it though. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> [
> 
> We have sell by/use by and Best Before dates. The best before are for advice but the use by should be followed. Needless to say, I use my own judgement on both. I'm amazed how long cream keeps!!
> Tessa


We have the same differences over here. And yes I nearly always go past the Use by date (let alone the best before).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

loriekennedy said:


> like your recipes and your egg cozy!! Lorie


Thanks Lorie, welcome to the Tea Party, I always start things off with something from my kitchen note-book and lots of people add their own favourite dishes to the thread. I hope you'll join in the comversations and share some of your own.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Lesleighanne, things are changing in the UK. The "little" fridges are getting as big as in the US. This is because the small shops are expensive & far fewer. Most people now shop at out of town superstores & far less frequently, so they need storage for fresh & frozen foods. Some people have a small fridge in the kitchen just for milk, butter etc. to save their legs & keep the large ones elsewhere, such as the utility room or even the garage. Few people keep cars in the garage now. I think we're catching you up!! Tessa.
> ...


Most definitely, ghastly places!

Dave


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dave, had a lazy day today, just some knitting and minor housework, so I decided to do some experimental cooking, as well. I had Russian Helmets for lunch (yummy!), and Roasted Salmon with Potatoes and Olives for dinner. I did notice that although onions weren't listed as an ingredient, they were mentioned in the directions, so I added a coarsely chopped onion. Was I right to do so? It was pretty good, although (as is my wont), I didn't measure things and I think my proportions were off. Also, my olives were green, but tasted like ripe black. I'll have to try again, because I really think it would be great as you posted it. 

I copy most of your receipts and try them out whenever I get the urge to try something new. Loved the cheese and tomato sandwich souffle, and so many others. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Proud to announce arrival at 7:00 a.m.. this morning in Madison, WI - little Addison Elizabeth weighing in t 8 lbs. 8 oz. and 22" long. Mom, Dad and Baby are all doing well.
> 
> I just got back from my breast cancer support group - emotional but wonderful time to see everyone and get caught up - it's been about a year since we were last able to be all together so lots to catch up on.
> 
> It's time for me to take an afternoon nap and then get some more baby knitting done. I'll probably go up to meet Addison and help out when then come home early in the week.


Welcome, Baby Addison Elizabeth! I adore that name, and am sure she is entirely worthy of it! Congrats, blessings, and hugs to you! I am truly thrilled for you!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Frogs legs are a delicacy in France, you'll find them on the menu as _Cuisses de Grenouilles_. They're rather like chicken wings and are frequently served with a garlicky tomato dipping sauce. You simply dredge them with seasoned flour and fry them in butter, you need to cook them very quickly, 3-5 minutes only, or they go rubbery. Grenouilles also make a very good pate, it's available in French delis and worth trying if you see a jar.

Dave[/quote]

I know frog legs are good eating, but I could never bring myself to eat one. I used to catch them as a child and we sold them to a man who worked with my dad for $5.00 each. They were as big as the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket probably weighed 10-15 pounds. Back then $5.00 was about the same as $50.00 is now (early 1960's). I was always better at catching frogs than all 3 of my brothers put together. Of course I was a bit of a "tom-boy"! I couldn't dissect one in biology either!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Dave, had a lazy day today, just some knitting and minor housework, so I decided to do some experimental cooking, as well. I had Russian Helmets for lunch (yummy!), and Roasted Salmon with Potatoes and Olives for dinner. I did notice that although onions weren't listed as an ingredient, they were mentioned in the directions, so I added a coarsely chopped onion. Was I right to do so? It was pretty good, although (as is my wont), I didn't measure things and I think my proportions were off. Also, my olives were green, but tasted like ripe black. I'll have to try again, because I really think it would be great as you posted it.
> 
> I copy most of your receipts and try them out whenever I get the urge to try something new. Loved the cheese and tomato sandwich souffle, and so many others. Thanks for all you do!


Oops! I sometimes miss things when I'm typing up receipts from my notes, virtually all of them can be adjusted to tasteand I substitute like mad, it all depends on what I have to hand.

The cheese and tomato sandwich puddings are great, so easy to make yet they're much more than the sum of their parts. I frequently have one for supper when I've been out all day and return home late in the evening. I'm glad you enjoy them too.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the little beauty!! I'll be going up to Madison next week to meet her in person.
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats - glad to be back at the tea party!


RookieRetiree, she is adorable. I'll bet you can hardly wait to hold and spoil her. Grandchildren are the best.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Sam, I do not have the proper name for this (I'm sure some one will provide that shortly) but I can describe it. It looks very much like a green onion except the leaves are flat, not tubular. It has a very distinct taste not entirely like an onion, but close. It does grow mostly in Wv. but also can be found, I'm told, in parts of PA, Ky and NC. It comes up fairly early and sometimes will be picked from under light snow and ground cover. It is usually cooked and served with cornbread, potatoes and some even cook it in a sillet with eggs(yuk). You can eat it raw as you would a green onion. There numerous "Ramp Feeds" in Wv and folks come from far and wide --thats a lot of info and doesn't really tell you much.....Paunie


We can get ramps early in the season at Farmers Market. I think that they are a cross between a green onion and garlic. I use them in cooking when I can get them. They grow in MN too.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi LeslieAnne, 
When I said "catching up" I didn"t say "thank goodness". Don't want Dave after me for promoting his Palaces of Hell. I like the farmers' markets better & we are lucky to have one nearby but not everybody can afford to use them. In fact one of the things I have noticed is how many markets have shrunk in the present financial circumstances. A lot of farmers are finding it difficult too & small farms are going to auction, to be snatched up by the big fellers.
Such a pity.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Poledra65, thatis one beautiful dwelling. I would love one like it but you may have noticed it is now owned by the National Trust. If I tried to get planning permission the Local Council would turn it down for sure, saying it needed modifications; if I lived in the original I wouldn't be allowed to alter a single detail. Guess I'll have to dream on!

Tessa


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

It's 6 am Sunday and I finally found time to join the Tea Party. I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend away Dave. Thanks Sam for hosting last week's party.
The Saturday movies were great. A quarter got you a ticket, popcorn, and a glass of pop. I always loved the Dracula, Werewolf, and Frankenstein movies - thought they were funny. But, my favorite was The Creature from the Black Lagoon. The Saturday matinee always ran a couple cartoons and a weekly serial along with the feature. As far as tv goes, the family favorites were the Friday Night Fights (boxing) and Mickey Spillaine's Mike Hammer.
I remember having to practice hiding under our school desks in case of a nuclear bomb. Like that would have kept us safe! I watched an old Thin Man movie yesterday and Myrna Loy was knitting baby socks. Last week Marilyn Monroe was knitting a gigantic sweater on gigantic needles. It was a hoot. I'm waiting for the Sunday paper to be delivered and for our expected 6" of snow. We may get up to a foot on Wednesday. It's about time for winter to finally arrive. I want it now - not in April and May. 
Dave, your mention of roe reminded me of my Dad "milking" fish in the spring for eggs. He fried them up for breakfast. It was the one thing none of us kids would touch. Money was tight in the winter when the iron miners were laid off, so we often lived on venison, rabbits, squirrel, partridge, pheasant, wild duck, fish, and on occasion bear meat. We gathered maple sap and made syrup and harvested wild rice. Ahhhh, is'nt memory lane great.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the little beauty!! I'll be going up to Madison next week to meet her in person.
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats - glad to be back at the tea party!


What a sweet heart.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Lorie, no, it is an altogether different thing than chives..It is hard to describe since it is like an onion, but not an onion, like chives, but not chives, nor is it like a leek. Paunie


Sounds as if it is more like a garlic chive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The name "Chicago" is derived from a French rendering of the Native American word shikaakwa, translated as "wild onion" or "wild garlic," from the Miami-Illinois language.[14][15][16][17] The first known reference to the site of the current city of Chicago as "Checagou" was by Robert de LaSalle around 1679 in a memoir written about the time.[18] The wild garlic plants, Allium tricoccum, were described by LaSalle's comrade, naturalist-diarist Henri Joutel, in his journal of LaSalle's last expedition.

Could be those wild onions/garlic that you all are talking about are the same as where Chicago got it's name.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RR, what a little sweetie! Be sure to spoil her.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> LadyRN49-- :lol: Hello to you in Beckley, WVA. Have you ever heard of Mt. Storm or Bayard WVA. Bayard is pretty close to Blackwater Falls, WVA. I lived there for a short time to take care of my parents before they passed away. I love WVA-it hs the most beautiful nature scenes.Have to watch that mountain driving though-cole trucks and deer. Miss those Ramp dinners as well. I wonder if FireBall Dave ever heard of Ramps?? My step-father had some wild tales about ramps when he was in elementary school! John Denver knew what he was singing about in the song :Country Roads, Take me home-WVA, mountain mama! Beautiful state!!!


You're right about WV. We've spent many a summer vacation there. Even spent Halloween weekend at Blackwater Falls State Park once (in a cabin). I looked out the back door window one evening and saw a bobcat at the foot of the stairs. The kids used to love looking out the window and watching deer grazing in the yard of the cabin. Had my first rainbow trout dinner at the lodge there. It was called Rainbow Trout Almondine. Rainbow trout has never tasted as good since.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


On something like whipping cream, all you have to do is taste it. You can tell if it's not ok. Cream cheese keeps for ages unopened.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the little beauty!! I'll be going up to Madison next week to meet her in person.
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats - glad to be back at the tea party!


I say this with envy--what a wonderful little granddaughter and I noticed she is wearing a hand-knit hat. Very sweet picture.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > We're only up to page 14 and here it is 7:00 Sat evening. everyone must be busy elsewhere. So I will share my newest project that I will be starting and probably will take me six months to finish because I don't stick to just one thing at a time. It is called Mitered Squares afghan by Lion Brand their free pattern. I managed to get all of the colors required in their multi-colored Amazing yarn that I found at the on-line Yarn Warehouse and saved nearly 60%. It arrived yesterday so I am still at the sniffing and touching stage.
> ...


The mitered pattern will be a first for me but I did read the entire pattern and it didn't look too difficult but you never know until one is in the middle of it. I would love to see a pic of your purse and maybe a few tips on the problematic areas would be very appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sigh.... I don't think I'll ever have the joy of a grandchild. Oldest son cannot father a child (kidney disease) and my youngest has stated he doesn't want to bring a child into the world as it is today. Hopefully he will change his mind, of course it should help when he finds the girl of his dreams also!  
Love the picture, she's a doll!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> sigh.... I don't think I'll ever have the joy of a grandchild. Oldest son cannot father a child (kidney disease) and my youngest has stated he doesn't want to bring a child into the world as it is today. Hopefully he will change his mind, of course it should help when he finds the girl of his dreams also!
> Love the picture, she's a doll!!! Enjoy!!


Well if all else fails, maybe one of your sons will adopt, that would work. 
I do hope you get one one day one way or another. I want one too, hope my son finds a good keeper one of these days soon.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I remember visiting a friend when I was about 9 years old. She asked me if I would like to help her catch frogs i n the stream behind her house. Her mother gave her a pail and off we went. After we had a dozen or so we went back to the house. All the while I was wondering why she wanted that many pet frogs and what on earth she would feed them. To my horror her mother proceeded to cut the legs off them, roll them in flour and fry them up for lunch. I did manage to eat one and not throw up but I never went back. My mother explained that not everyone could afford to buy meat and had to eat what was available. I felt downright wealthy because I had a cheese sandwich for lunch at home. Edith M
> ...


Frog legs are very good--not recently but back in the eighties you would find them (locally) on a menu of a nicer restaurant and I have eaten them--and as you say much like chicken wings and I would eat them again but not actually cook them because frogs are one of my favorite creature--rip-it. I looked up the following just to add a bit of humor: 
"Why are french people called frogs
wiki.answers.com  ...  History  European History
It relates to the unusual french speciality Grenouille [frog]. As some English people refer to the french as 'frogs', some French people refer to the English as ..."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sunday 3pm already and another grey day. DH off down the pub again to watch more rugby - it's Scotland against somebody, ashamed to say I don't even know who! Never been really into rugby and was put off totally 2 years ago when my 28 yr old son broke his neck playing 'that terrible game' as my late mum used to say. Fortunately after an op to insert a plate and three screws into his neck he's fine, but will never play again- thankfully! In my last post I was so full of my day with the birds of prey and my 'gorgeous' vulture that I forgot to say welcome back Dave and thanks a lot to Sam for hosting last week - hope the puppies are doing well.
Poledra, that's some house!
RookieRetiree, you've got a beautiful GD there.
Paunie, hope your DH recovers soon.
Have a good week everyone, Kate.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Sam, I do not have the proper name for this (I'm sure some one will provide that shortly) but I can describe it. It looks very much like a green onion except the leaves are flat, not tubular. It has a very distinct taste not entirely like an onion, but close. It does grow mostly in Wv. but also can be found, I'm told, in parts of PA, Ky and NC. It comes up fairly early and sometimes will be picked from under light snow and ground cover. It is usually cooked and served with cornbread, potatoes and some even cook it in a sillet with eggs(yuk). You can eat it raw as you would a green onion. There numerous "Ramp Feeds" in Wv and folks come from far and wide --thats a lot of info and doesn't really tell you much.....Paunie


It is a wild onion, often also called wild leek. This definition is from wikileaks.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Hi LeslieAnne,
> When I said "catching up" I didn"t say "thank goodness". Don't want Dave after me for promoting his Palaces of Hell. I like the farmers' markets better & we are lucky to have one nearby but not everybody can afford to use them. In fact one of the things I have noticed is how many markets have shrunk in the present financial circumstances. A lot of farmers are finding it difficult too & small farms are going to auction, to be snatched up by the big fellers.
> Such a pity.
> 
> Tessa


I'm pretty sure everybody knows my opinion of the _Palaces of Hell_ and their antics, also of the people who short-sightedly stop using their local shops in favour of these mega-businesses. The consequences are all too obvious, once they've achieved a monopoly, the prices sky-rocket. It's up to shoppers to protect their local community, but the supermarkets know people won't act in the long-term interests of all; that's why there are so few independent bakers, greengrocers, fishmongers, butchers and florists these days.

I'm lucky, I can get to five different street markets quite easily, fruit and veg are on average half the price of the supermarket and the quality and choice is far better. However the age range of the shoppers in the markets and small independent shops is telling, they'll all be gone in ten to fifteen years, young people want one-stop convenience so they can rush home to watch lcdtv.

I'm out-numbered and I know it, the number of charity shops, hair-dressers, nail bars and fast-food outlets replacing traditional shops on the High Street, proves it!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, it's a nice sunny morning here, I've been up since 6 something am when the big dog got me up to go out. It's finally warmed up from 36F to 49F, think I'll get another cup of coffee and knit some, read some posts, and just vegetate. 
Have a good Sunday/Monday all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it your birthday today?? If so Happy Birthday--every birthday should be enjoyed. :thumbup:[/quote]

Yes, it was. Thank you! I had a very nice day!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Does Wikipedia have a different name in Canada?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sunday 3pm already and another grey day. DH off down the pub again to watch more rugby - it's Scotland against somebody, ashamed to say I don't even know who! Never been really into rugby and was put off totally 2 years ago when my 28 yr old son broke his neck playing 'that terrible game' as my late mum used to say. Fortunately after an op to insert a plate and three screws into his neck he's fine, but will never play again- thankfully! In my last post I was so full of my day with the birds of prey and my 'gorgeous' vulture that I forgot to say welcome back Dave and thanks a lot to Sam for hosting last week - hope the puppies are doing well.
> Poledra, that's some house!
> RookieRetiree, you've got a beautiful GD there.
> Paunie, hope your DH recovers soon.
> Have a good week everyone, Kate.


Scotland are currently beating France in the _Six Nations_. I went to a rugby-playing school, so I grew up with it, although I was never much good at playing the game, I'm not a team player. Of course, motor bikes aren't any safer, this weekend's tragic accident on Phillip Island proves, but very few sports are completely safe.

I'm glad you enjoyed the birds of prey, one of the centres comes up to my local country fair every Summer and they're fascinating creatures to watch.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Poledra65, that is one beautiful dwelling. I would love one like it but you may have noticed it is now owned by the National Trust. If I tried to get planning permission the Local Council would turn it down for sure, saying it needed modifications; if I lived in the original I wouldn't be allowed to alter a single detail. Guess I'll have to dream on!
> 
> Tessa


It's one of nine rustic cottages known as Blaise Hamlet and was built by the Prince Regent's favourite architect, John Nash, just outside Bristol at the beginning of the nineteenth century. Of course, they wouldn't pass modern planning regulations, nice to visit, but I probably wouldn't want to live in one!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, all. Beautiful day today. I can't believe the weekend is over. Two more weeks until spring break!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found my house if I ever move to England.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302817103104694&set=a.171429079576831.48530.147479555305117&type=3&theater


That's outstanding. I can just imagine living there too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, all. Beautiful day today. I can't believe the weekend is over. Two more weeks until spring break!


Lovely and sunny in South East England too, our next holiday is Easter, so I've a few weeks to wait.

Hope you've been enoying your birthday weekend and only doing the things you enjoy!

Dave


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

wannabear said:


> For those who so kindly sent us in the direction of making those special buns with cardamom, I went to the grocery store today and although there are maybe five brands of spices, there was only one spot in one brand for cardamom. It was $11.95. Now I will put off the experiment with yummy bread until I get to a store that sells in bulk. Can you believe that price!


This is an expensive spice. When we were young and broke, DH gave me a bottle of cardamom for my birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I remember visiting a friend when I was about 9 years old. She asked me if I would like to help her catch frogs i n the stream behind her house. Her mother gave her a pail and off we went. After we had a dozen or so we went back to the house. All the while I was wondering why she wanted that many pet frogs and what on earth she would feed them. To my horror her mother proceeded to cut the legs off them, roll them in flour and fry them up for lunch. I did manage to eat one and not throw up but I never went back. My mother explained that not everyone could afford to buy meat and had to eat what was available. I felt downright wealthy because I had a cheese sandwich for lunch at home. Edith M
> ...


We used to do a lot of boating in our earlier years and there was an island not too far from our marina. The owner would go there and catch frogs and then we would have frogs legs. They were absolutely delicious and yes, they do taste like chicken.. I have only been to one restaurant in Toronto that served frogs legs and that was years ago. Haven't seen them since.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pammie1234, hope you had/are having a great birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65, that is one beautiful dwelling. I would love one like it but you may have noticed it is now owned by the National Trust. If I tried to get planning permission the Local Council would turn it down for sure, saying it needed modifications; if I lived in the original I wouldn't be allowed to alter a single detail. Guess I'll have to dream on!
> ...


You're probably right about not really wanting to live in one, but it if I could get a modern home that looked like that...Well, I guess I'd have to be a millionaire to pull it off. lol...Oh well, I guess I shall have to jump the pond and just visit it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

paunie - it was perfect information - i understand completely - sounds interesting. i love love green onions.

sam



Paunie said:


> Sam, I do not have the proper name for this (I'm sure some one will provide that shortly) but I can describe it. It looks very much like a green onion except the leaves are flat, not tubular. It has a very distinct taste not entirely like an onion, but close. It does grow mostly in Wv. but also can be found, I'm told, in parts of PA, Ky and NC. It comes up fairly early and sometimes will be picked from under light snow and ground cover. It is usually cooked and served with cornbread, potatoes and some even cook it in a sillet with eggs(yuk). You can eat it raw as you would a green onion. There numerous "Ramp Feeds" in Wv and folks come from far and wide --thats a lot of info and doesn't really tell you much.....Paunie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poldera - your picture did not come up for me - i don't have facebook - maybe that is the reason.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I found my house if I ever move to England.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302817103104694&set=a.171429079576831.48530.147479555305117&type=3&theater


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

paulie - there is nothing to apologize for - your explanation was perfectly clear.

sam



Paunie said:


> I'll take this opportunity to apologize to Sam for not being more helpful with my explanations. Paunie


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Hi LeslieAnne,
> ...


I am so in agreement with you Dave! People don't think beyond their immediate needs or even see these changes but it will bite us big time and I feel this is global. Not so much Asia because they are booming right now--just getting comfortable for the first time in centuries. I spend far more on food than anything else, except yarn when it is small farmer grown and processed. Our food sources are so contaminated we have "recalls" on meat, eggs, milk--everything that once was fresh off the farm. I do support all farmers markets wherever I go plus local grocers....and that is all I can say without getting political.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poldera - your picture did not come up for me - i don't have facebook - maybe that is the reason.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here Sam, I'll try to post the picture directly here.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Expiration dates are a guideline but are meant mostly to keep grocers shelves with fresh products. I too keep things well past their exp dates when I know it is still good. Once you open something though you need to check not go by the date. Since I have lost a good deal of my taste and smelling abilities I would pour some of the sour cream in the sink to test the consistency--once it starts clotting it is sour. Since I cook for one when I put something into a jar or in the freezer, I now put the year as well as the date--food doesn't get eaten fast enough. In the past testing eggs was done by putting them into water and if they float more than likely they had gone bad. I say in the past because with the frost-free refrigerators the eggs become dehydrated and float but are still good, unless, of course, you keep them in a tight container. Wouldn't it be nice to go back to the days where you shopped directly from the farmers just before making a meal with the freshest foods?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the little beauty!! I'll be going up to Madison next week to meet her in person.
> 
> Thanks for all the congrats - glad to be back at the tea party!


Oh, she is absolutely darling!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> It's 6 am Sunday and I finally found time to join the Tea Party. I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend away Dave. Thanks Sam for hosting last week's party.
> The Saturday movies were great. A quarter got you a ticket, popcorn, and a glass of pop. I always loved the Dracula, Werewolf, and Frankenstein movies - thought they were funny. But, my favorite was The Creature from the Black Lagoon. The Saturday matinee always ran a couple cartoons and a weekly serial along with the feature.
> 
> one thing we all forgot was the news reel - along with the cartoons. i remember them talking about the korean war in the newsreel.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - i could live there quite comfortably.

thanks for posting the picture poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poldera - your picture did not come up for me - i don't have facebook - maybe that is the reason.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


I do a lot of my shopping at the street markets and mostly buy seasonal produce, so much of the fruit and veg has either been flown half way round the world or stored in a refrigerated warehouse for months so that it goes off within a few days of purchase. Also, I'm not convinced it's such a good idea to have strawberries and peaches available all year round. I think the loss of seasonality detracts from or quality of life, what is there to look forward to in this era of instant gratification?

But I really am a relic, patience isn't very fashionable these days!

Dave


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Dear KateB, thank you. Husband seems much better today. Paunie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to be able to shop from small local vendors, unfortunately there are no such shops here. The idea of buying fresh seasonal fruits and veggies from vendors who know where they get them, butchers who know the cuts of meat and will slice fresh for you. We are subject to the big stores here, produce that goes bad in a day or two, meats that they put out frozen so if you don't use it soon or it completely thaws (especially chicken) it is rancid. If I was years younger and could financially afford it, I'd have my own small farm raise my own chickens, beef and pork, have a nice garden and can or put up the veggies. Oh well, past that point in time now, but still do have a small garden every year, making it a bit bigger this year, hope to have enough tomatoes and squash to put up, also need to make pickles this year! Have a wonderfilled day!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FireballDave
Also said:


> then i must be a relic also - there are so many treats to look forward to with each season - i'm rushing things here but i my mouth is watering for a fresh out of the garden tomato sandwick.
> 
> sam


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

I love the granny with the xbox knitting. I captured a copy for on my computer. I would like to post it on by Facebook wall but I want the credit info before I do that. As a writer I am very careful about acknowledging Copy writes. 

Since as a granny who is always wanting the latest technology, I know that my grandkids will love this.

Carol Ann


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Since we're stil traipsing down memory lane, I remember produce trucks that came by every house and the ice man with a huge grapling hook. People in our neighborhood owned horses, goats and chickens and rabbits. We won baby ducks at the local fair every year and craft exhibits accompanied the fair. We actually had local yarn shops and even the corner store sold yarn, thread, embordery and thread. I know because I was allowed by the local grocer to work behind the cash register selling penny candy and it was my job to inventory and order the thread. The Helms' bakery truck also came before 10:00 every morning. We are once again seeing ice cream trucks, but mostly sell the same as the supermarket only more expensive. I remember
blue jays that returned to the yard every year and butterflies and humming birds. Never see one anymore.
Mostly black crows and an occasional dove. Starlings too.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Since we're stil traipsing down memory lane, I remember produce trucks that came by every house and the ice man with a huge grapling hook. People in our neighborhood owned horses, goats and chickens and rabbits. We won baby ducks at the local fair every year and craft exhibits accompanied the fair. We actually had local yarn shops and even the corner store sold yarn, thread, embordery and thread. I know because I was allowed by the local grocer to work behind the cash register selling penny candy and it was my job to inventory and order the thread. The Helms' bakery truck also came before 10:00 every morning. We are once again seeing ice cream trucks, but mostly sell the same as the supermarket only more expensive. I remember
> blue jays that returned to the yard every year and butterflies and humming birds. Never see one anymore.
> Mostly black crows and an occasional dove. Starlings too.
> Marlark Marge.


I remember the ice cream trucks, I am allergic to milk but I would sneak one now and then, ohhhh the itching I would have to endure! 
We have butterflies, and hummingbirds every year, lately I have cardinals, all types of warblers, mockingbirds, doves, wrens on the feeders, I love watching them, such beauty in motion! Will put out the hummers food later in the spring and the butterfly bushes should be in full bloom also.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes! Butterfly bushes! There aren't as many as there used to be but I try to lure them in. Sort of the same for the hummingbirds. Marge, can you grow butterfly bushes there? Or are you in an apartment with no little piece of ground to call your own?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave
> Also said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Hi LeslieAnne,
> ...


That's a shame, Dave. We don't have the small shops in our neighborhood. Used to have a florist and a bakery, but no more. Part of the charm of England and France is the small shops, I think. Our farmers' markets seem to charge more than the supermarkets, but are very popular, especially among the younger people. They are mostly outdoors, and only open from May to October. The exception is the market in downtown Alexandria, which is open year round.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave[/quote]

Frog legs are very good--not recently but back in the eighties you would find them (locally) on a menu of a nicer restaurant and I have eaten them--and as you say much like chicken wings and I would eat them again but not actually cook them because frogs are one of my favorite creature--rip-it. I looked up the following just to add a bit of humor: 
"Why are french people called frogs
wiki.answers.com  ...  History  European History
It relates to the unusual french speciality Grenouille [frog]. As some English people refer to the french as 'frogs', some French people refer to the English as ..."[/quote]

I ordered frog legs on a cruise ship once and when the plate arrived, the little charred toenails (or whatever) were still attached. I told the waiter I just wouldn't be able to eat them. The man sitting next to me said he'd take them and I ordered something else. I did ask him for a taste, though.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> I love the granny with the xbox knitting. I captured a copy for on my computer. I would like to post it on by Facebook wall but I want the credit info before I do that. As a writer I am very careful about acknowledging Copy writes.
> 
> Since as a granny who is always wanting the latest technology, I know that my grandkids will love this.
> 
> Carol Ann


This came from one of the free clip art sites and as previously pointed out it has been here before.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't blame you Doris--good move. I was brought up to shut up and put up so I might have just eaten the frog legs but not enjoyed it. Maybe it's an American thing but things like fish heads, chicken legs and hogs heads on a dining table turn me off. Even a whole leg of dried lamb is somewhat disgusting and I grew up on a farm where live stock was butchered--but that was a looonnng time ago.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4jI ordered frog legs on a cruise ship once and when the plate arrived said:


> I don't blame you Doris--good move. I was brought up to shut up and put up so I might have just eaten the frog legs but not enjoyed it. Maybe it's an American thing but things like fish heads, chicken legs and hogs heads on a dining table turn me off. Even a whole leg of dried lamb is somewhat disgusting and I grew up on a farm where live stock was butchered--but that was a looonnng time ago.


Ask4j, my DH tells me I'm assertive!! LOL Sometimes you have to be. I'm with you, those things don't look appetizing to me either.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I live in an area with an aging population, as older residents die they are replaced by younger families geared to the supermarket lifestyle. Simply put, they don't care, all they want is to fill a trolley with convenience foods so they can go home and watch soap operas and reality programmes on lcdtv.

The motor car is as responsible for the demise of small shops as the supermarkets who helpfully supply big car-parks for their customers. It has taken longer for the big chains to take over, but they've kept on with their task until they now have virtual control of the weekly shopping for the majority of households. Too late to stop it now, all one can do is delay the inevitable, the corporate giants are never going to give up their control over people's spending, not after all the careful work they've put into the project.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I would love to be able to shop from small local vendors, unfortunately there are no such shops here. The idea of buying fresh seasonal fruits and veggies from vendors who know where they get them, butchers who know the cuts of meat and will slice fresh for you. We are subject to the big stores here, produce that goes bad in a day or two, meats that they put out frozen so if you don't use it soon or it completely thaws (especially chicken) it is rancid. If I was years younger and could financially afford it, I'd have my own small farm raise my own chickens, beef and pork, have a nice garden and can or put up the veggies. Oh well, past that point in time now, but still do have a small garden every year, making it a bit bigger this year, hope to have enough tomatoes and squash to put up, also need to make pickles this year! Have a wonderfilled day!!!


I do feel sorry for those of you who don't have options and are paying high prices for this "big box" food that gives you no choice but to buy from them. Where I live there are so many grocery stores competing with each other plus there are a lot of truck farmers who will contract out their produce of vegetables and sometimes home grown meats where you pay a monthly fee and receive a quantity of fresh groceries. As a single person it is far too much for me but I sometimes share with friends and buying this way it is cheaper than the farmer's market which is more work for them and therefore they need to charge more. It is good you have your garden--no one can take that away.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Re the comments on eating fruits and veggies out of season, we recently bought some blueberries in the market. They were from Bolivia, I think. They were sweeter and tasted like a blueberry should taste, much better than the ones raised in the U.S. and sold during the summer. We were pleasantly surprised.

But I agree about the cardboard tomatoes. It's so long since I've tasted a real home grown tomato, I can't even remember when it was. We can't raise them here because the squirrels steal them. They have good taste! 

Sam, I like a tomato, cheese, and sweet onion sandwich. When DH and I were dating, we used to order them at a diner. Still like them!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, take comfort in the fact that you don't have Walmart.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

DorisT said:


> But I agree about the cardboard tomatoes. It's so long since I've tasted a real home grown tomato, I can't even remember when it was. We can't raise them here because the squirrels steal them. They have good taste!


I have a friend who scrounges ruined pantyhose (because she never wears them) and puts her little tomatoes in a section tied up at both ends. They stretch, they let the light in, and they dismay the birds and squirrels!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave, take comfort in the fact that you don't have Walmart.


They bought up the Asda chain, one of the 'Big Four', they're busily fighting it out with Tesco for total domination!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, take comfort in the fact that you don't have Walmart.
> ...


When Walmart starts rolling it's a hard thing to stop, even under another name. If they don't have what you need, too bad. They send all the other businesses into bankruptcy and there goes all choice.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

wannabear...THANK YOU!!!!! The fact that I never "darken their door" is my one small badge of courage! Paunie


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

How about bookstores? Even the big guys are feeling the pain and closing their doors. Hard to compete with electronic books delivered to your device of choice, for nearly nothing. I'm still holding out. I prefer the real thing.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Our Farmers Market is open from May to October outdoors, but many come back for the winter market every other Sat at the fairgrounds indoors. They have meats, eggs, and things that keep over the winter plus what they grow in greenhouses. not much in our winter. I do love the fresh eggs. Yes, they are more expensive but I don't have to be afraid of them if I make a soft boiled egg or my new favorite Russian Helmets. Thank you Dave for the receipt. In the summer we also have C.S.A. It is community sustainable agriculture. "C.S.A. consists of a partnership between agriculture producers and consumers. Consumers, known as shareholders or members, provide enough money in early spring to meet a farm's operating expenses for the upcoming season. In exchange, the members receive a portion of the farm's produce each week throughout the season. You have to like most every vegetable, not just peas and corn. Members receive only what is grown on the farm and in season. As a result, farmers and consumers share in the risks and benefits of farming. As you know because of rain or lack there of or cold or heat you find you might have cool weather crops longer or sometimes a bountiful harvest. I have been doing this for over 25 years. We have always had more than enough, enough for the family and enough to put up. We also get things we have not heard of but variety is the spice of life. I like to try new things and new receipts. Usually the produce is enough to feed a family of four for a week. There are only two here and one(DH) does not eat veggies. I put up a lot for winter. Some crops more than others. Both farmers I have dealt with are organic farmers. The vegetables are delicious. Sometimes if the crop is delayed because of late spring we get fresh eggs too. Things start out slow in the spring and are made up for in the summer. To me it is the way to go. I would spend far more if I bought everything individually at the market. I also buy their chickens in the fall. They are more expensive but safer than the box store. They taste so much like the real chicken of my childhood. I also can chicken and the broth. I can get 2 quarts per chicken so I take that into account when i consider the price. If you make soup it lasts two mealsx 2 quarts=4 meals per chicken. Not bad when you figure it that way.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


We've got Tesco, Sainsbury and Morrison all doing the same thing as Asda, the four are carving up the country between them. There are a few determined pockets of resistance, but you really do need to be very determined. It took five years of concerted effort to stop Tesco building one of their 'superstores' near a little parade of shops where I live, they took it through all the courts right up to the House of Lords to try to get our planning objections overturned, they don't give up easily!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found my house if I ever move to England.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=302817103104694&set=a.171429079576831.48530.147479555305117&type=3&theater


What a delightful looking house! Brings back wonderful memories of English cottages, not that I ever remeber seeing even pictures of this one which has its own character while still looking English.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

As of this Tuesday when I move to the beach area, it is also farm area. I won't have to step into supermarkets (which I do rather infrequently now) except for probably cleaning products. I'll be able to purchase fruit and veggies from stands along the road. I don't eat much meat or chicken anyway. And I hope to find fresh fish markets.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

We used to have a really good hardware store in town, where you could go in with a piece that fell off something or broke, and hold it up and ask "Do you have one of these?" The clerk would go right to the part and your quest was done. Nevermore. Go into Walmart or even the giant home fix-it stores, and hunt an hour or so for your widget (these things never have a name) and if you find it, it's in a blister pack with five more.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> As of this Tuesday when I move to the beach area, it is also farm area. I won't have to step into supermarkets (which I do rather infrequently now) except for probably cleaning products. I'll be able to purchase fruit and veggies from stands along the road. I don't eat much meat or chicken anyway. And I hope to find fresh fish markets.


Dori, that sounds like many areas near the coast or on the beach here. Little stands all along the road with good things to eat, and in the cities that do not exist solely for tourists, there are seafood fishers or shrimpers who dock right there to sell their things to the retail guy. Couldn't be much fresher.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Plus they buy out the local officials and pay no taxes, hire at low wages with minimal benefits and most of the merch is from China, if they could they would sell fake Chinese goods.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> As of this Tuesday when I move to the beach area, it is also farm area. I won't have to step into supermarkets (which I do rather infrequently now) except for probably cleaning products. I'll be able to purchase fruit and veggies from stands along the road. I don't eat much meat or chicken anyway. And I hope to find fresh fish markets.


Hope the move goes smoothly and that you're happy in your new home. I like street markets and try to avoid the supermarkets for all fresh foods, but dry goods like flour and sugar etc., are hard to find elsewhere.

Dave


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> How about bookstores? Even the big guys are feeling the pain and closing their doors. Hard to compete with electronic books delivered to your device of choice, for nearly nothing. I'm still holding out. I prefer the real thing.


sort of like email vs. a real letter. I like having both and I hope it continues if we can just keep those greedy politicians at bay.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > As of this Tuesday when I move to the beach area, it is also farm area. I won't have to step into supermarkets (which I do rather infrequently now) except for probably cleaning products. I'll be able to purchase fruit and veggies from stands along the road. I don't eat much meat or chicken anyway. And I hope to find fresh fish markets.
> ...


We have a shrimp truck that comes all the way from TX about once a month with fresh shrimp on ice. They once sent out post cards to let you know when they were coming but now it is an email. Always the same gas station(s) been buying from them for 30 years--grocery stores tried to keep them away but they still come but only during non-winter months. So we save up our appetites for fresh shrimp and sometimes crab.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I find that for myself, I cannot bash the big box stores or the large supermarkets. It must be different in Canada than in the UK, and USA. I have never gotten anything but curteous service in any of them. And, yes, wannabear, I can and have and will continue to do so, bring in a broken part and ask for a new one. They always find it for me. They can afford to stock the item whereas the small stores cant. 
In the big supermarkets, one does not only find "convenience" foods but a variety of fresh produce, meat products that are cut & wrapped on the spot, etc. They are also much much much less expensive than other smaller stores. If you live on a very low below-the-poverty income, you do shop where the food prices are less expensive. It sounds like 99.99% of you have all the money in the world to throw away and not bother needing or having to be thrifty with your money. It is time to stop bashing the big stores simply because they cater to the economics of the time. If these big stores were not able to be more economical than the other smaller stores, they would not be in business. I would suppose that from all your gripings that you do not appreciate free enterprise but would rather live in a country where it is dictated as to what you are to do and be and buy.
These big stores also supply a lot of people with jobs, not just in the stores but all the spin-off jobs that they also provide. And I will go one step further and state that in your own family/extended family there is someone/s who has a job because of this. I guess you all are just not quite poor enough to appreciate just what is there. Remember, if you gripe and complain, no one wants to listen to you and what you feel is reflected on your faces. What happened to being thankful for what you have? living in a free country where you can choose? Seems to me like you all have sour grapes -- did you buy them at a small little store?


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

:-( You have passed some very negative and insulting judgment on all of us. You should read the posts and not make them up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

While I don't like the monopoly that the big stores have it is a way of life today and very hard to avoid. I could get my fruit and vegies at the local market but I can't cope with the crows there. A shop has opened up neat the market which is as cheap if cheaper than the market (and certiantly cheaper than the Palaces of Hell which I now use. Before I would get it at the Palace of Hell (not my local one as I would have to pay for parking and I object to paying for parking for groceries at my local supermarket.
But I must say that the sweetest juicest Australian pineapple I have ever had was from a Palace in Hell in London. The best quality stuff is exported leaving the poorer quality for us to buy. So maybe we should be buying imported fruit anf vegies- they are probably fresher and definately better quality in this day of rapid transit!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> :-( You have passed some very negative and insulting judgment on all of us. You should read the posts and not make them up.


As you have on those who also have experienced something else. And yes, you should also open your eyes and re-read some of those posts. I have not come across one Tea Party person who has anything good to say about the big box stores or the supermarkets. If the shoe fits..... And I am not making them up. If you are not in the 99.99% that I was talking to, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So much fun. I found a beautiful Chinese painting, cookbooks and a wonderful copper pot!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Junior league sale...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I would suppose that from all your gripings that you do not appreciate free enterprise but would rather live in a country where it is dictated as to what you are to do and be and buy.


While I agree with some of what you say I don't think we have that much freedom in where we buy. (maybe Canada is different still). The difference is that in some countries the governments control people and in others the large multi nationals who only goal is making massive profits. Profits I don't have a problem with - inded they are essential- but the massive profits is pure and utter greed. Many people have no chose but to buy from these stores because they have ensured that no one else can compete. Therefore these people are being dictated to. But the world has changed and never are all the changes for the best. It depends on what we most want. And I choose to do most of my shopping at one of Daves Palaces of Hell because it is cheaper and more convenient, but I don't like the manipulations that have on to get me to use them.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've jumped in late...Palace of Hell sounds intriguing, is it a specialty market??? Anyone know a link to it? I googled it nothing nothing came up. Sounds like it's in the UK.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the Tea Party and would hate for Dave to stop hosting them because we are getting nasty with each other over a subject that is personal to each individual, we can agree to disagree and move on. If we can purchase at local shops great but if we can't purchase at the smaller locally owned shops, that's the way it is. We all have personal preferences as to where we shop just as we do the yarns and needles we use. Please Please, lets move on. 
The sun was up this morning but went and hid behind clouds, so I made an apple pie to cheer up the house a bit, nothing better than home baking to make the house come alive.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have not noticed Dreamweaver joining this weeks Tea Party. I miss her.

Pontuf - Dave refers to large supermarkets as Palaces of Hell. To my knowledge it is not an actual name of a market.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the Tea Party and would hate for Dave to stop hosting them because we are getting nasty with each other over a subject that is personal to each individual, we can agree to disagree and move on. If we can purchase at local shops great but if we can't purchase at the smaller locally owned shops, that's the way it is. We all have personal preferences as to where we shop just as we do the yarns and needles we use. Please Please, lets move on.
> The sun was up this morning but went and hid behind clouds, so I made an apple pie to cheer up the house a bit, nothing better than home baking to make the house come alive.


AMEN! Thank you!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

flockie said:


> I have not noticed Dreamweaver joining this weeks Tea Party. I miss her.
> 
> Pontuf - Dave refers to large supermarkets as Palaces of Hell. To my knowledge it is not an actual name of a market.


Oh of course silly me. I need to keep up! 
Thanks so much


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Rookie Retiree-Could possibly be. Quite a history lesson. It sure seems to be the same!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

5mmdpns, Who's griping? I have not made any case against the big stores, merely stated in answer, originally, what is happening in the UK to cause us to buy larger fridges. Read the posts again. I'm not going to tell you about my income as I don't want to make you all shed tears of sympathy. 
Tessa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> 5mmdpns, Who's griping? I have not made any case against the big stores, merely stated in answer, originally, what is happening in the UK to cause us to buy larger fridges. Read the posts again. I'm not going to tell you about my income as I don't want to make you all shed tears of sympathy.
> Tessa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think we are so fortunate to have so many choices


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the Tea Party and would hate for Dave to stop hosting them because we are getting nasty with each other over a subject that is personal to each individual, we can agree to disagree and move on. If we can purchase at local shops great but if we can't purchase at the smaller locally owned shops, that's the way it is. We all have personal preferences as to where we shop just as we do the yarns and needles we use. Please Please, lets move on.
> The sun was up this morning but went and hid behind clouds, so I made an apple pie to cheer up the house a bit, nothing better than home baking to make the house come alive.


I love coming to the Tea Party as well, but sometimes all those Tea Party people who jump on the band wagon of bashing things for pages and pages, just seems to put a huge negative twist to the tea party. It is time to stop that and have the nice conversations. If people want to spout off being nasty about something and want to keep at it over and over again, then those who attend the Tea Party also have the right to say their opinion as to what is said. That is precisely what I was doing. Just want everyone to know that I am tired of the bashing that goes on over the big box stores, and the larger supermarkets. I also wanted to state that my experiences with them were not what the 99.99% of the Tea Party people were stating about them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> 5mmdpns, Who's griping? I have not made any case against the big stores, merely stated in answer, originally, what is happening in the UK to cause us to buy larger fridges. Read the posts again. I'm not going to tell you about my income as I don't want to make you all shed tears of sympathy.
> Tessa


Like I said to someone else, if you are not in the 99.99% who were bashing the big stores, then I did not address the post to you.

And to everyone else who feels that I spoke to you and called you out on the carpet for your words, if you were not one of the 99.99% of those who were bashing the big stores, then I also did not address this to you. You who were bashing them, know exactly who you are.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Poledra65-I totally agree with you. This forum has always been a very pleasant part of my day, but I am disturbed to come on and read this. FireBall Dave speak loud and clear and Kepp up the Great work!! Everyone had their choice-if you don't like the call-hang up! Let's keep this happy and cherrie-decide for yourself!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, after waiting allllll day for the Daytona 500, they delayed it until tomorrow due to the rain. They were on rain hold and they were drying the track after the rain stopped but it started to rain again. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to watch it by myself tomorrow, poor hubby. I'll tell him all about it when he gets home from work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Probably shouldn't post now as I am furious. Last May we had a part in our airconditioner fixed. I have just had them back- it appears that same part has gone with very little use AND the warranty is only 3 months! We rarely use the heater and almost as soon as we started using it this summer it packed up. What is the use of 3 month warranty on something that is seasonal? We didn't have time to know if was working before the warranty ran out. I'm tempted to leave it until next year- especially if takes long to get the part in as we only have 2 or 3 more weeks of hot weather and so by next summer it will again be out of warrenty when we get the chance to discover that it is faulty. The guy said it looked as old as the downstairs motor so it is possible that it is something else but it seems strange that we have exactly the same problem and a very similar sounding part needed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Poledra65-I totally agree with you. This forum has always been a very pleasant part of my day, but I am disturbed to come on and read this. FireBall Dave speak loud and clear and Kepp up the Great work!! Everyone had their choice-if you don't like the call-hang up! Let's keep this happy and cherrie-decide for yourself!


Like I said, I have been coming to and enjoying the Tea Party as well for a long time. I can also quote you when you say it has always been a very pleasant part of my day, but I am disturbed to come on and read this. It is not very pleasant to read pages of bashing and belittling something as well. It was time to speak my mind -- as I believe that is the right of people.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yes, let's try to find something good to talk about. I was interested to see that this thread has only been going for about a year. 
I've only been participating for four months or so. I don't even know how I got hooked on it. I think I was checking for free patterns and stumbled upon it and was struck immedieately with the friendly, homey attmosphere. 
What are some others' first experiences with the site?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Sorry, I guess it is all in how you read it or read into it?? I read the same thing you did, but did not come away the someone was bashing. Oh well enough said. I had no intention of offending you either.Sometmes maybe we get on our soap box about something,then we get some feedback from others that put it all into prespective. Hopefully we all really want the same thing-to have fun, pleasant communication with each other.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( darowil--it's to bad when this happens. I know I have had it happen to me as well years ago on a Magnavox TV set!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Sorry, I guess it is all in how you read it or read into it?? I read the same thing you did, but did not come away the someone was bashing. Oh well enough said. I had no intention of offending you either.Sometmes maybe we get on our soap box about something,then we get some feedback from others that put it all into prespective. Hopefully we all really want the same thing-to have fun, pleasant communication with each other.


I'm all for that! Luckily, most of us are always willing to get in on the fun, and sometimes on a bandwagon, if that's all that is available, but fortunately, we can usually find common ground ---- usually food or pets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, on 20/20 they are talking about the Gorilla that saved the little boy that fell into the enclosure, and now they are talking about the fire chief that saved the little kitten with CPR, so wonderful to hear these stories.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Who is watching the Oscars tonight? I last watched them years and years ago. I am going to watch this one as much as I can. Some of the gowns are incredibly well done. The men are so handsome looking in their suits. Hard to believe that these people can portray some incredible stories with their acting abilities. So much talent! The atmosphere comes through right into my living room!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, on 20/20 they are talking about the Gorilla that saved the little boy that fell into the enclosure, and now they are talking about the fire chief that saved the little kitten with CPR, so wonderful to hear these stories.


Polendra, every time is see your name I think of polenta, i just remembered that I haven't had lunch or dinner and it'a almost 7pm here in Indy. 
I've got to go do something about that, but before I do, 
I think I saw that program. Really unusual about the gorilla, huh? 
I'll be checking back in soon. Later, guys


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the Tea Party and would hate for Dave to stop hosting them because we are getting nasty with each other over a subject that is personal to each individual, we can agree to disagree and move on. If we can purchase at local shops great but if we can't purchase at the smaller locally owned shops, that's the way it is. We all have personal preferences as to where we shop just as we do the yarns and needles we use. Please Please, lets move on.
> The sun was up this morning but went and hid behind clouds, so I made an apple pie to cheer up the house a bit, nothing better than home baking to make the house come alive.


yea - and I agree. The smell of an apple pie in the oven is one of the best in the world. I think I need to make one and get some ice cream to go with it.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

My problem with the big store (the W store) is how sad it is to see the empty storefronts in town because the local merchants could not compete with the big guy who buys for pennies from China and makes a fat profit here. I do not EVER say that anyone should not shop there---just that I can't, because of my own personal feelings. I am sorry that you took offense as I certainly was stating my own beliefs and feelings and I did not mean (on my part) to start a problem. If I am one of those to whom you were addressing your post, please consider that I think you have every right to also state yours. Can we still be friends? Paunie


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poldera - your picture did not come up for me - i don't have facebook - maybe that is the reason.
> ...


thats beautiful, i love it!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, after waiting allllll day for the Daytona 500, they delayed it until tomorrow due to the rain. They were on rain hold and they were drying the track after the rain stopped but it started to rain again. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to watch it by myself tomorrow, poor hubby. I'll tell him all about it when he gets home from work.


But, you have the Oscars to watch tonight! This is the first year where I haven't seen a single one of the movies being considered. I resolve to change that for next year - For sure, I'll be renting the winners on DVD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Probably shouldn't post now as I am furious. Last May we had a part in our airconditioner fixed. I have just had them back- it appears that same part has gone with very little use AND the warranty is only 3 months! We rarely use the heater and almost as soon as we started using it this summer it packed up. What is the use of 3 month warranty on something that is seasonal? We didn't have time to know if was working before the warranty ran out. I'm tempted to leave it until next year- especially if takes long to get the part in as we only have 2 or 3 more weeks of hot weather and so by next summer it will again be out of warrenty when we get the chance to discover that it is faulty. The guy said it looked as old as the downstairs motor so it is possible that it is something else but it seems strange that we have exactly the same problem and a very similar sounding part needed.


I'd be upset too----I really get frustrated with these sort of things because I feel that the solutions are so out of my scope of knowledge and control....hate feeling that vulnerable.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after waiting allllll day for the Daytona 500, they delayed it until tomorrow due to the rain. They were on rain hold and they were drying the track after the rain stopped but it started to rain again. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to watch it by myself tomorrow, poor hubby. I'll tell him all about it when he gets home from work.
> ...


I did so want to see The Help and have not had oportunity to watch it. The gal who was in The Help just said a few words and she could not have stated any plainer as to how much she loved everyone involved in the making of this movie. She also looked stunning in her green gown! (Cant remember her name, Viola?)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Paunie said:


> My problem with the big store (the W store) is how sad it is to see the empty storefronts in town because the local merchants could not compete with the big guy who buys for pennies from China and makes a fat profit here. I do not EVER say that anyone should not shop there---just that I can't, because of my own personal feelings. I am sorry that you took offense as I certainly was stating my own beliefs and feelings and I did not mean (on my part) to start a problem. If I am one of those to whom you were addressing your post, please consider that I think you have every right to also state yours. Can we still be friends? Paunie


Of course we can! When something gets run down and goes on for pages and pages, then it is time for someone to say, "hey, folks, lets step back and see what you are really saying!" These big box stores really do employ a lot of people who would not otherwise have jobs in this economy! I have found them to be a very nice and pleasant place to shop.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful dresses at the oscars and very understated jewelry! FABULOUS


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful dresses at the oscars and very understated jewelry! FABULOUS


Absolutely! And check out some of those hairstyles! I find I do love the simplier evening gowns with only a bit of bling.

Pontuf, I have to ask you if you got your puppy dog involved in frogging one of your knitting projects? She looks like she has considered a job well done!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, after waiting allllll day for the Daytona 500, they delayed it until tomorrow due to the rain. They were on rain hold and they were drying the track after the rain stopped but it started to rain again. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to watch it by myself tomorrow, poor hubby. I'll tell him all about it when he gets home from work.


Me too!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I made an amazing meal tonight, got the receipt from a food blogger, meatballs with a homemade bbq style sauce. Everyone cleaned their plates! Mom even asked for 2nd's and that is a rare thing!! Had an apple pie for dessert, one local grower has some of his apples in his root cellar and will sell them if you are a regular customer, we actually bartered, his wife wanted some dishcloths, I scored with apples and some berries they had put up!!! Now this I can grow to love!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided to watch the NBA basketball all-star game instead of the Oscars tonight. I haven't watched for a few years because I don't know the movies. I also knitted into the wee hours of the morning and don't want to start something that could last later than I want to stay up!

I need to do laundry and I still haven't eaten, but I am being lazy! I knitted this afternoon, so I have enjoyed my day!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope you've been enoying your birthday weekend and only doing the things you enjoy!

Dave[/quote]

Thank you, Dave. It has been a very good weekend. I don't feel any older, but that's a good thing! As the saying goes, any day above ground is a great day!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> As of this Tuesday when I move to the beach area, it is also farm area. I won't have to step into supermarkets (which I do rather infrequently now) except for probably cleaning products. I'll be able to purchase fruit and veggies from stands along the road. I don't eat much meat or chicken anyway. And I hope to find fresh fish markets.


I think that sounds wonderful! You will be able to get your exercise and fresh fruits and vegetables by taking a daily walk! If they are close enough! Everything is pretty spread out here, and the Farmer's Markets are not close. Plus, you have to get up early to get the freshest and best produce, and I am not a morning person!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations one and all. Everyone was able to state their feelings and the tea kettle simmered without boiling over. Sometimes it seems that a subject will go on page after page, but we have a lot of KP'ers who visit the tea party and want to give their opinion. I think that it is perfectly all right, and I would encourage you all to consider, bringing this to our attention and requesting a change of subject.

We do not want a recurrence of unpleasant posts, escalating to hostility, which almost cost us the tea party that we all love and enjoy so much. Let us remain vigilant so that we all can continue to enjoy all the wonderful things we glean from it every week


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Twenty-six pages so far, and we have had reminiscences of going to the movies in the good old days, talk about food (of course) a few Happy Birthdays, weather reports from the world over, who's getting a grandchild, Dave's weekend in Portsmouth, and the sad fact that our shopping choices are limited by the loss of small mom and pop grocers, florists, stationers, butchers and much more. We lost three discount department stores when Walmart came to our town. As I say, a sad fact and not just my opinion. Sam is keeping track of the puppies, winter finally arrived in the form of snow in a number of states, we have seen that you can make your root cellar look like a Hobbit house (that's my favorite part) and now lots of people are watching their TVs. Oh, and Pammie doesn't feel any older. Gosh, you don't look any older, either!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, Ramps are wild leek delicious but potent. At the school where my children went in the 60's they were not allowed in school for 3 days after eating them. Edith M quote=thewren]ok - i will ask - what is ramp?

sam[/quote]


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Well stated. :thumbup: I'm off to bed now as the kids vacation is over. Back to the early routine again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?


I was saying the same thing to my daughter.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?
> ...


She was here early on at the Tea Party.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Yum, never tried putting cream cheese in the guacamole. Going to try this one this weekend! Thanks
> ...


i have never used cream cheese either, i have used sour cream often with the other stuff. 
have to tell you, sat, couple girl friends and i went to city to Arkansas flower and garden show, fantastic, every nursery creates a outside room and it looks like you are literally outside, with full grown trees hauled in and creeks running through, awsome day, saw many new plants and bought some sedum for outside in the sun. since it gets so hot, i try to plant more drought tolerant things besides my herbs. since i am trying to watch what i eat and the sugar in stuff, i think this yr. i am going to have a pot of cilantro also, i always have sweet basil as i love that in or on most things. but home made pico de gilo (i know the sp is off) but with the home grown tomatoes, we could fix bowls of our own and know what goes into it. ok, reading on...........i am way behind :shock:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My mother used to buy darning cotton and darn our socks when the heels or toes developed holes. She was so good at it you never felt the darns. When my own children came along darning cotton was hard to find so I substituted embroidery floss. Edith M


margewhaples said:


> Since we're stil traipsing down memory lane, I remember produce trucks that came by every house and the ice man with a huge grapling hook. People in our neighborhood owned horses, goats and chickens and rabbits. We won baby ducks at the local fair every year and craft exhibits accompanied the fair. We actually had local yarn shops and even the corner store sold yarn, thread, embordery and thread. I know because I was allowed by the local grocer to work behind the cash register selling penny candy and it was my job to inventory and order the thread. The Helms' bakery truck also came before 10:00 every morning. We are once again seeing ice cream trucks, but mostly sell the same as the supermarket only more expensive. I remember
> blue jays that returned to the yard every year and butterflies and humming birds. Never see one anymore.
> Mostly black crows and an occasional dove. Starlings too.
> Marlark Marge.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i have never used cream cheese either, i have used sour cream often with the other stuff.
> have to tell you, sat, couple girl friends and i went to city to Arkansas flower and garden show, fantastic, every nursery creates a outside room and it looks like you are literally outside, with full grown trees hauled in and creeks running through, awsome day, saw many new plants and bought some sedum for outside in the sun. since it gets so hot, i try to plant more drought tolerant things besides my herbs. since i am trying to watch what i eat and the sugar in stuff, i think this yr. i am going to have a pot of cilantro also, i always have sweet basil as i love that in or on most things. but home made pico de gilo (i know the sp is off) but with the home grown tomatoes, we could fix bowls of our own and know what goes into it. ok, reading on...........i am way behind :shock:


Tomatoes, tomatoes. That's another way to use those yummy garden tomatoes. I have no garden so I am going to do the gardening in a bag of compost that Dave mentioned. Two of the older retired men near my house, who used to keep stands with their garden things, were not there last summer. I wonder if it just got to be too hard for them. If I want a BLT later on I'd better be preparing in advance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanted to watch the Oscars but poor hubby doesn't get to choose too often, so he's watching whatever pops up. 
I want to darn my hubby's socks, I'm going to start making all his, the ones I buy, he just wears through way too fast. How well does the embroidery floss work?
I love going to the movies, it's just so darn expensive that I just can't do it too often but when I do go I usually take my niece and we go to shopping, then movies, then we stop for ice cream. Once in a great while DH will decide we need to go to a movie and off we go, I wanted to go for my birthday one year to the Alamo Drafthouse, you can go into the movie then order your food and drinks and they bring it too you while the movie is going on, he chose the Simpsons Movie, lol, it's the one he wanted to see. Ah well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am addicted to Dave's Russian Helmets, I just went to our little store and bought produce, they have great prices, 59c/lb roma tomatoes, 69c/lb salad tomatoes, Got 10 to get me through the week. 
Had to get avocado's also, at 3/$1 can't pass them up.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to watch the Oscars but poor hubby doesn't get to choose too often, so he's watching whatever pops up.
> I want to darn my hubby's socks, I'm going to start making all his, the ones I buy, he just wears through way too fast. How well does the embroidery floss work?
> I love going to the movies, it's just so darn expensive that I just can't do it too often but when I do go I usually take my niece and we go to shopping, then movies, then we stop for ice cream. Once in a great while DH will decide we need to go to a movie and off we go, I wanted to go for my birthday one year to the Alamo Drafthouse, you can go into the movie then order your food and drinks and they bring it too you while the movie is going on, he chose the Simpsons Movie, lol, it's the one he wanted to see. Ah well...


I darn t shirts that cat claws have holed and now have to use embroidery floss. It works well and I have a chance to get pretty close in non-white colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?


I amhere wannabear, just an awful lot of what you have been discussing is different from our situation in NZ, we have chains gobbling up little shops, but with apologies to all our Aussie friends they seem to be largely Australian in origin. Then we have all our immigrant peoples, who inevitably seem to go into retail, so we do get variety there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mjs, thank you, I have a bunch of embroidery floss I can use, so I think tomorrow I'll get a tennis ball out of the laundry room and darn some socks. Awesome, thank you...
Good idea on the tshirts also, hubby has some he's gotten little holes in but are otherwise just fine, I think I'll try it on those too. You all are awesome with your info. 

Well, I think on that note, I'm going to say good night to all you wonderful people and hope you all have a great night/morning. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I always darn my store bought socks with embroidery floss. most of my socks are white & some times just for the fun of it I use colored embroidery floss instead of the white.
Lisa


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

The embroidery floss works just fine. I like that I can match the colors better than with the old darning cotton. Edith M


Poledra65 said:


> I wanted to watch the Oscars but poor hubby doesn't get to choose too often, so he's watching whatever pops up.
> I want to darn my hubby's socks, I'm going to start making all his, the ones I buy, he just wears through way too fast. How well does the embroidery floss work?
> I love going to the movies, it's just so darn expensive that I just can't do it too often but when I do go I usually take my niece and we go to shopping, then movies, then we stop for ice cream. Once in a great while DH will decide we need to go to a movie and off we go, I wanted to go for my birthday one year to the Alamo Drafthouse, you can go into the movie then order your food and drinks and they bring it too you while the movie is going on, he chose the Simpsons Movie, lol, it's the one he wanted to see. Ah well...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?


DonnaRae, JessicaJean, Maeilinde?


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

And Strawberry ?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, after waiting allllll day for the Daytona 500, they delayed it until tomorrow due to the rain. They were on rain hold and they were drying the track after the rain stopped but it started to rain again. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to watch it by myself tomorrow, poor hubby. I'll tell him all about it when he gets home from work.


It worked out for me as DH and I were cutting wood today. I'll miss the race tomorrow because of work but DH will get to see it if they don't get the rain that is forecast for tomorrow it is supposed to be pretty heavy.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceili said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?
> ...


A few pages back I wondered about Dreamweaver.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poldera - i am with you - enough of this bickering.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I love the Tea Party and would hate for Dave to stop hosting them because we are getting nasty with each other over a subject that is personal to each individual, we can agree to disagree and move on. If we can purchase at local shops great but if we can't purchase at the smaller locally owned shops, that's the way it is. We all have personal preferences as to where we shop just as we do the yarns and needles we use. Please Please, lets move on.
> The sun was up this morning but went and hid behind clouds, so I made an apple pie to cheer up the house a bit, nothing better than home baking to make the house come alive.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was on earlier

sam

but you are right - we usually hear from her more often - hope all i fine with her.



wannabear said:


> Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

For all those missing this wkend we hope to hear from you soon and you are missed when you are away. Chilly here tonight, I'm heading off to bed. The washing did not get done this week, so I'll have to attack later, hoping that my leg is feeling better in the AM. It is quite painful for me to get up, but not typical as it is in the shin and rear of the kneem rather than the joint. Is there ever any end to the different kinds of pain to endure. Knit all day and read a very sad book about a missing 6 yo boy and the trauma that it causes his family.. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > But I agree about the cardboard tomatoes. It's so long since I've tasted a real home grown tomato, I can't even remember when it was. We can't raise them here because the squirrels steal them. They have good taste!
> ...


Thanks for that information, wannabear. Maybe I'll be brave enough to try ONE tomato plant this year and see if it works. We spoiled our squirrels years ago by buying them dried corn cobs from the feed store. Their descendants seem to think that anything that looks edible is theirs.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love the Tea Party and would hate for Dave to stop hosting them because we are getting nasty with each other over a subject that is personal to each individual, we can agree to disagree and move on. If we can purchase at local shops great but if we can't purchase at the smaller locally owned shops, that's the way it is. We all have personal preferences as to where we shop just as we do the yarns and needles we use. Please Please, lets move on.
> The sun was up this morning but went and hid behind clouds, so I made an apple pie to cheer up the house a bit, nothing better than home baking to make the house come alive.


Poledra, the smell of a baking apple pie can certainly liven up a house and the people in it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Where is myfanwy this weekend? Has anybody heard from her?
> ...


I emailed Maelinde last weekend and haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

And Siouxann?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


 :thumbdown:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

5mmdpns-I too watched the academy awards. Sure glad I did not have to decide. You think of all the time spent and being able to portray characterizations and history like they do-makes me want to forget the price of movies and go see them in the theatre. They all really deserved awards this year. Amazing abilities and talents. :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Pammie1234-- :lol: Haappy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,Happy Birthday dear pammie1234-Happy Birthday to you! And Many, many more. (Did you hear that beautiful singing?-thhis is a singing email). Keep smiling it lights up our forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she was on earlier
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No worries- just been busy- and as mentioned before what you have all been talking about, although of interest- is quite different from our situation, at least in terms of the main players!
Sam- hope that family of yours continues to put on weight- Hickory sounds a really good mum- bet you are wishing you had that cork flooring already!!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 24th February 2012 and this week's darts were thrown at the wall atlas by _The Lad's_ best friend, so we have a time-check for Helsinki, where it's 1:00a.m., and lots of people will be partying hard in one of my favourite cities; it's 7:00p.m. in La Paz; while in Denver it's 4:00p.m and time for tea!
> 
> A big thank-you to Sam for being a great guest host last weekend, I know he had a lot of fun doing it and keeping everybody up to date with the arrival of the puppies. I enjoyed a few days in and around Portsmouth with _The Lad_, the weather was chilly but fine, it only rained for a couple of hours on one day while we were in an exhibition, very lucky for February.
> 
> ...


Dave, quadrupled the Creamy Guacamole dip and it all got gobbled up tonight! Thanks so much for the receipt-- it's a keeper!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after waiting allllll day for the Daytona 500, they delayed it until tomorrow due to the rain. They were on rain hold and they were drying the track after the rain stopped but it started to rain again. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to watch it by myself tomorrow, poor hubby. I'll tell him all about it when he gets home from work.
> ...


I don't get to the cinema as often as I'd like, but I did see a few of them. I think _The Artist_ definitely deserved its succcess, it's a great slice of nostalgia.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Needleme said:


> Dave, quadrupled the Creamy Guacamole dip and it all got gobbled up tonight! Thanks so much for the receipt-- it's a keeper!


I'm glad you like it, cream cheese is so versatile, I add it to lots of dishes. I generally give smaller quantities because not everybody has big households, most can be multiplied up simply enough.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am addicted to Dave's Russian Helmets, I just went to our little store and bought produce, they have great prices, 59c/lb roma tomatoes, 69c/lb salad tomatoes, Got 10 to get me through the week.
> Had to get avocado's also, at 3/$1 can't pass them up.


_Russian Helmets_ are so simple to do, but make a brilliant breakfast/brunch dish, they're one of our favourites.

We had a small breakfast party with the oscar results to-day, so I'm now down to only one of my _bow tie in a film frame_ egg cosies. Breakfast guests always get to keep their cosy as a souvenir and they're a hit with the Upper Sixth, so any surplus goes to school with the boys.

_The Lad_ was up before dawn to ride down to the bakery for fresh croissants and bread. The fruiterers was setting up in the High Street and had large honeydew melons for £1 (US$1.58) each so he picked up two for me to make one of his favourite jams, he's thoughtful like that! I have posted the recipt before, but in case anyone missed it first time:

*Honeydew Melon Jam

Ingredients:*
2 lbs (1 kg) melon peeled, de-seeded and roughly chopped
2 lbs (1 kg) sugar
grated zest and juice of 1 large lemon
5 fl. oz (150 ml) water
_Note: Use either Imperial or Metric measures, do not combine, sugar comes in 1 kg bags in the UK so to simplify things, I use a whole bag._

*Method:*
Blitz the melon in a food processor until almost, but not quite, a pulp.

Put the melon, lemon and water into a large stainless steel pan and slowly bring to the boil. Reduce the heat, cover and gently simmer for about 15 minutes.

Add the sugar and stir until it has completely dissolved. Increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil until setting point is reached, about ten minutes.

Pour into warm sterilised jars, cover and seal in your preferred manner.

Really easy to make and very tasty!
Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I love watching the squirrels, except they can do damage. We have worked hard but finally have the bird feeders squirrel proofed(sp). We do throw some bird seed on the ground and provide water with a heater to keep it thawed. One year a farmers market farmer friend gave me some ears of corn, a bucket full. He also gave me a squirrel feeder he had made to hold the corn. It was so much fun to watch the squirrels. I went through two buckets of corn. The next spring when DH was working on the lawn he noticed these new weeds. He asked the neighbors and you gurssed it corn growing all over the lawn. The squirrels were burying the corn for the future. If you knew my DH, he prides himself in his manicured yard with no weeds, or dandlions, etc. He is out early in the spring and all summer making sure it stays nice thick green etc. He was quite upset with me. I thought it looked quite funny to see all that corn growing in town.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I am addicted to Dave's Russian Helmets, I just went to our little store and bought produce, they have great prices, 59c/lb roma tomatoes, 69c/lb salad tomatoes, Got 10 to get me through the week.
> ...


I find kids are always thoughtful like that. My teens like to put things in the basket that they like. Just incase I've forgotten  The honey dew jam sounds rather yummy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I find kids are always thoughtful like that. My teens like to put things in the basket that they like. Just incase I've forgotten  The honey dew jam sounds rather yummy.


It's a very quick and easy one to make, I made a little over 6 lbs from the two melons he bought in an hour and a half from start to finish. You can make any quantity, just use the same amount of sugar as the net weight of melon and add one lemon and five fluid ounces of water for every two pounds of fruit, you don't have to be too precise with this one.

He's pretty good really, if he hadn't been going to school, he'd have helped make it. I'm very lucky because he enjoys cooking and is perfectly capable of producing Sunday dinner, which he sometimes does to give me a day off, he even washes up as he goes along!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, thank you for reposting the jam receipt, that sounds really good. I'm definitely going to have to get a couple melons to make that one. 
Well, it's 6:30am Monday morning, just got DH out the door so now I can drink my coffee and relax with you all for a little while.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I find kids are always thoughtful like that. My teens like to put things in the basket that they like. Just incase I've forgotten  The honey dew jam sounds rather yummy.
> ...


I got used to not having to cook on fridays that has always been the kids day. My oldest daughter has always loved to cook and is now teaching her boys. Chrissy & Michael will surprise me by cooking but washing up is a different story.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, thank you for reposting the jam receipt, that sounds really good. I'm definitely going to have to get a couple melons to make that one.
> Well, it's 6:30am Monday morning, just got DH out the door so now I can drink my coffee and relax with you all for a little while.


It's dull and overcast in London, so I'm working on a couple of egg cosy designs and rehearsing this week's lecture. I like to work from cue cards, can't stand it when people just read from a script, I can usually remember the story, but names have always been a big problem for me so I have to have them written down!

Melon jam is easy to make and has a great flavour, I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's a very quick and easy one to make, I made a little over 6 lbs from the two melons he bought in an hour and a half from start to finish. You can make any quantity, just use the same amount of sugar as the net weight of melon and add one lemon and five fluid ounces of water for every two pounds of fruit, you don't have to be too precise with this one.
> 
> Dave


What do you think of cantaloupe in this recipe? In summer we have outrageously delicious cantaloupes. Never thought of making them into preserves.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's a very quick and easy one to make, I made a little over 6 lbs from the two melons he bought in an hour and a half from start to finish. You can make any quantity, just use the same amount of sugar as the net weight of melon and add one lemon and five fluid ounces of water for every two pounds of fruit, you don't have to be too precise with this one.
> ...


Cantaloupes are very sweet, I add the grated zest and juice of one orange for every melon. The flavours work very well together and the extra citrus stops it being over-sweet.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> 5mmdpns-I too watched the academy awards. Sure glad I did not have to decide. You think of all the time spent and being able to portray characterizations and history like they do-makes me want to forget the price of movies and go see them in the theatre. They all really deserved awards this year. Amazing abilities and talents. :lol:


 :thumbup:

I loved Christopher Plummer finally getting an Oscar at 82 years of age! He has done so much for the theatre in Canada. Especially with the Shakespear plays at the Stratford Theatre. He deserved it! They all did. Billy did a great performance and job of MC.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't get to watch the Oscars but was called in to see Jennifer Lopez's gown, mercy!! So glad that C. Plummer got the Oscar!! Love him in so many films. Was sad that Mom was unable to watch, think this was the first in many many years that she has missed. Have been searching for videos this morning so that she can see the highlights, found the most interesting for sure. Have a wonderful day.. time to do our morning routine here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I didn't get to watch the Oscars but was called in to see Jennifer Lopez's gown, mercy!! So glad that C. Plummer got the Oscar!! Love him in so many films. Was sad that Mom was unable to watch, think this was the first in many many years that she has missed. Have been searching for videos this morning so that she can see the highlights, found the most interesting for sure. Have a wonderful day.. time to do our morning routine here.


The gown was certainly something else! so gorgeous, as well as the person wearing it! Jennifer Lopez and Penelope Cruz are two beautiful women in my opinion.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:shock: Marianne-look like she could have had a wardrobe malfunction. I kept thinking they might adjust the top.Whooo! She is a beautiful lady, but just seem a bit out of character. Oh well that's just an oldies opionion.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :shock: Marianne-look like she could have had a wardrobe malfunction. I kept thinking they might adjust the top.Whooo! She is a beautiful lady, but just seem a bit out of character. Oh well that's just an oldies opionion.


I must have missed that one. For myself, I need to have my shoulders covered and show absolutely no cleavage, but find that the gowns were mostly "no shoulder" gowns and were beautiful. Of course, if I looked like they do with the nice sleek bodies ...... (I do look like them in my dreams, just like all my wips are finished in my dreams! haha  )


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's a very quick and easy one to make, I made a little over 6 lbs from the two melons he bought in an hour and a half from start to finish. You can make any quantity, just use the same amount of sugar as the net weight of melon and add one lemon and five fluid ounces of water for every two pounds of fruit, you don't have to be too precise with this one.
> ...


I've bought some of those North Carolina cantaloupes. Our Commissary usually has them for $1.50 and they are big!! And good!!


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

"One thing we all forgot was the newsreel" You're right Sam. I did forget that. I suppose because as a kid I wanted it out of the way to get to the "good stuff".


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

There were some beautiful gowns! I love Meryl Strepp ability to act. It was a hard decision -they all were excellent.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> There were some beautiful gowns! I love Meryl Strepp ability to act. It was a hard decision -they all were excellent.


Her makeup and gown were impecable! 
BTW, any idea on how much these designer gowns cost?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's all over the news about JLo's wardrobe malfunction, and I saw a nice still shot taken out of the video which makes it quite clear.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It's all over the news about JLo's wardrobe malfunction, and I saw a nice still shot taken out of the video which makes it quite clear.


*chuckles* I shall have to look for that on the news today. Seems every malfunction is news worthy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's a very quick and easy one to make, I made a little over 6 lbs from the two melons he bought in an hour and a half from start to finish. You can make any quantity, just use the same amount of sugar as the net weight of melon and add one lemon and five fluid ounces of water for every two pounds of fruit, you don't have to be too precise with this one.
> ...


Thank you for asking that, I was wondering the same thing. They say great minds think alike. :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, quadrupled the Creamy Guacamole dip and it all got gobbled up tonight! Thanks so much for the receipt-- it's a keeper!
> ...


You are so very thoughtful, Dave. You are always thinking of everyone and all at the same time. Thanks, dandylion/sue


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Needleme said:
> ...


Yes, Dave. We hope you enjoy the tea party as much as we enjoy you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - happy belated birthday - wishing you many more - how were all those happy first graders today - think that is the grade you are subbing in.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Is it your birthday today?? If so Happy Birthday--every birthday should be enjoyed. :thumbup:


Yes, it was. Thank you! I had a very nice day![/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Pammie1234-- :lol: Haappy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,Happy Birthday dear pammie1234-Happy Birthday to you! And Many, many more. (Did you hear that beautiful singing?-thhis is a singing email). Keep smiling it lights up our forum.


You have a fantastic voice! Thank you for singing for me!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam,
How are those puppies doing? Seems to be a quiet evening.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie1234-- :lol: Haappy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,Happy Birthday dear pammie1234-Happy Birthday to you! And Many, many more. (Did you hear that beautiful singing?-thhis is a singing email). Keep smiling it lights up our forum.
> ...


Let's all sing: I'll start: Happy Birthday toooo youuuuu! .................


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday too youuu...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear Pammie,


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Happy birthday to you


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

...And many more.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I just noticed that the birthday girl isn't online, but I'm sure she will appreciate the harmony as much as I did. Everybody was in good pitch tonight


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks. I want to post it where by grandkids will see it.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I just noticed that the birthday girl isn't online, but I'm sure she will appreciate the harmony as much as I did. Everybody was in good pitch tonight


I did us all a favor by not singing this evening.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Today it was 47F. Was a nice change from the cold. Tonight the cod is to return. Time to tap the maple trees.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To Pammie-my bst wishes for another wonderful year!
To Sam: I am anxious for you to post the actions of pups as I know that they must be adorable and growing fast. My approx 6oz puppies weighed 1lb 3oz at 1st week. Sharing your joy.
Dave thanks again for always keeping us going, this was a quiet wkend and I kept looking for all the regulars, dreamweaver and myfan. Must have been an eventful wkend for them. Nothing much of interest here, the day dawned cold and dreary with rain or drizzle rather off and on all day. I had to be brought home from sr. ctr early as I was ill again. Thanks to the loving friends that I have there several calls since I arrived home. Since I am there every day people expect to see me and begin to worry. It was just a minor thing but necessitated an early trip home.
I have tai chi tomorrow and am looking forward to that.
It always gets me back into a rhythm. Still working on the same knitting items. The feather and fan I may have to set aside as I haven't been able to find matching yarn and I have it on two sets of needles in two colors. Not knowing how much it would take I just grabbed some from my stash to work on. I have a couple of students who wish to learn how to knit. One goes from one of us to the next and she is such a perfectionist and she has trouble accepting that hers will not look exactly like those of us who have knitted a very long time. Today someone had started teaching her how to cast on, which is seldom my first lesson and she was sort of lost. I attempted to show her the long tail method, because she is having trouble with having the stitches too tight to work with the loop method, but she also has some degree of a learning disability although she is quite intelligent. When she does finally get it her work is very find and perfect. If only one could teach patience. I would have started her off on the project, by casting on for her and letting her proceed to do the hat which is a simple knit 2 purl 2 rib, leaving cast on for once she has mastered both stitches. She knitted a scarf in knit stitch only and was quite proficient and has very even gauge. Nice work. Well tomorrow I will be the only knitter there and she will come to me if she has problems. Thanks to all of you and wishing all a good day. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! With the rain delays today I am able to watch the Daytona 500 walked in the door just after the restart of lap 2. I am excited. They are now into lap 119. Long day at work today so am glad to sit and watch the race.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Night all. Time to get dinner for Mike and watch a movie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday song! You are so thoughtful and such excellent singers. I love the tea party! Lots of wild and crazy knitters on this site!!!!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, finally caught up again. Missed all of yesterday. Went to "Stitches West" for the first time on Sunday and had a nice time. I don't think I've ever seen that much yarn in one place, too bad that it was a little expensive for me, I didn't buy anything but I got lots of good ideas and motivation. Back to work today, I had a hard time getting back in the grove after being off for a week. I miss my knitting, I did a lot of that on my vacation, I got 2 audio books today from "Paperback swap" now I can listen to a story while I knit.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I have enjoyed catching up with all the posts. Have been confined to bed for a couple of days, very bad labrynthitis but feel a bit better today. I did manage to read a little of the posts as I have a table that goes over my bed and I was able to put the laptop on top of some books to raise the height so I could read lying down without moving my head and used a usb port for a mouse so I could scroll the page! The things we do to keep reading the TP lol 
I have just discovered audio books recently and find it great for when knitting. The latest one is 'Angel Bones' by Alice Sebold and it is read by the author herself. I wonder if she found it strange reading what she had written. 
I am doing another baby shawl, the circular spider pattern, my young sister is going to be a grandma for the first time so she is overjoyed. She is not a great knitter so I have been volunteered for the baby shawl which her son has said has to be in 2ply and the same pattern as the one I did for him when he was born. It is funny I always seem to just finish one shawl and then someone else is going to have a baby and I have to start another. The pattern of life I suppose.
I am going to have another quiet day today but if the sun ventures out I will have a little walk round the garden to see the crocus and snowdrops that are out. I see from the window that my 'Christmas Cheer' rhodedendron is in full bloom, a bit late but I don't think it was cold enough in the months before Christmas for it. I had made some of Dave's celery soup for lunch yesterday, it is going to be a firm favourite with my friends, so tasty and quick to prepare. I am just going to make myself some green tea and have a listen to my audio book.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have enjoyed catching up with all the posts. Have been confined to bed for a couple of days, very bad labrynthitis but feel a bit better today. I did manage to read a little of the posts as I have a table that goes over my bed and I was able to put the laptop on top of some books to raise the height so I could read lying down without moving my head and used a usb port for a mouse so I could scroll the page! The things we do to keep reading the TP lol
> I have just discovered audio books recently and find it great for when knitting. The latest one is 'Angel Bones' by Alice Sebold and it is read by the author herself. I wonder if she found it strange reading what she had written.
> I am doing another baby shawl, the circular spider pattern, my young sister is going to be a grandma for the first time so she is overjoyed. She is not a great knitter so I have been volunteered for the baby shawl which her son has said has to be in 2ply and the same pattern as the one I did for him when he was born. It is funny I always seem to just finish one shawl and then someone else is going to have a baby and I have to start another. The pattern of life I suppose.
> I am going to have another quiet day today but if the sun ventures out I will have a little walk round the garden to see the crocus and snowdrops that are out. I see from the window that my 'Christmas Cheer' rhodedendron is in full bloom, a bit late but I don't think it was cold enough in the months before Christmas for it. I had made some of Dave's celery soup for lunch yesterday, it is going to be a firm favourite with my friends, so tasty and quick to prepare. I am just going to make myself some green tea and have a listen to my audio book.


Dear Dollyclaire, was just thinking yesterday [Tuesday] had not seen you post anything for a wee while, good that you are feeling a bit better!! As a child I used to love it when the crocuses and snow drops appeared. Here it is when the daffodils and primula show up, or if you have them right a tulip or few- tulips are particularly tricky with our hot summers. 
hope you are feeling MUCH better soon...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Night all. Time to get dinner for Mike and watch a movie.


Dear NanaCaren, when I saw you had not actually unplugged!? thought I would just say Hi! I am heading back to bed soon, have to be up early to put out the rubbish and recycling!! thinking of you with all those friendly faces in your barn!...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dear NanaCaren, when I saw you had not actually unplugged!? thought I would just say Hi! I am heading back to bed soon, have to be up early to put out the rubbish and recycling!! thinking of you with all those friendly faces in your barn!...[/quote]

Good morning. Today is very sunny but, also rather chilly (21 F). Last night I was getting ready to wrap a baby blanket up. s I was looking at it it needed something. Put a very simple edging on. Now I can gift it. I am off to town to meet my mom, oldest daughter & #7 grandson. Don't get to do that very often. 
Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marge, I have just a thought for you when you teach your student how to cast on. If she already knows how to do the knit stitch, why can she not learn the simple knitted cast on or the cable cast on? They are both knitted on. If her cast on is too tight, then she needs to cast on using larger needles before switching to the size of needles to knit the item. Just a thought I had when I read your post. You do a wonderful thing to teach someone else to knit. Does it not give you a wonderful feeling, to pass your skills/craft on to another?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marge, I have just a thought for you when you teach your student how to cast on. If she already knows how to do the knit stitch, why can she not learn the simple knitted cast on or the cable cast on? They are both knitted on. If her cast on is too tight, then she needs to cast on using larger needles before switching to the size of needles to knit the item. Just a thought I had when I read your post. You do a wonderful thing to teach someone else to knit. Does it not give you a wonderful feeling, to pass your skills/craft on to another?


Oh that's a wonderful suggestion 5mmdpns, mind if I borrow that tip to use when continuing the teaching of my niece?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marge, I have just a thought for you when you teach your student how to cast on. If she already knows how to do the knit stitch, why can she not learn the simple knitted cast on or the cable cast on? They are both knitted on. If her cast on is too tight, then she needs to cast on using larger needles before switching to the size of needles to knit the item. Just a thought I had when I read your post. You do a wonderful thing to teach someone else to knit. Does it not give you a wonderful feeling, to pass your skills/craft on to another?[/quote
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marge, I have just a thought for you when you teach your student how to cast on. If she already knows how to do the knit stitch, why can she not learn the simple knitted cast on or the cable cast on? They are both knitted on. If her cast on is too tight, then she needs to cast on using larger needles before switching to the size of needles to knit the item. Just a thought I had when I read your post. You do a wonderful thing to teach someone else to knit. Does it not give you a wonderful feeling, to pass your skills/craft on to another?
> ...


For sure!! you go for it!!! Once the knit stitch is made, the rest can be as simple or as complicated as one wants to make it. I favor the cable cast on because it is a little more stretchy than the knitted cast on, but both are knitted onto the needle. The cable cast on just goes between the stitches to pick up the loop rather than into the stitch before picking up the loop to put onto the needle. Let us know how your niece comes along with this! Any newbie knitter's progress is exciting for us all!!! (Gets my mojo going every time!)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, if you're interested, I've just posted a little floral egg cosy design for Mothering Sunday. It's the 18th of March in the UK, although it falls on different dates around the world.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64364-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cozy dave - is your mothering day the same as our mother's day which is in may here in the us. it's always on a sunday (13 may this year) but i can't remember which one.

heavy frost this morning - upper thirties but still too cold to do much outside.

puppies are growing - you can't believe how much they have grown - i will get alexis over here this evening and post some new pictures.

hickory is eating me out of house and home - but she is expending a lot of energy with the pups - they have to be the cleanest pups ever - seems she is constantly licking them. she is catching some z's here beside my chair right now as the pups are sound asleep.

have not seen any flowers popping up here - my daughter in indianapolis (which is quite a bit south of us) has some tulips showing some growth. always a bit warmer there.

three weeks untill spring. yeah!

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> great cozy dave - is your mothering day the same as our mother's day which is in may here in the us. it's always on a sunday (13 may this year) but i can't remember which one.
> 
> heavy frost this morning - upper thirties but still too cold to do much outside.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I'm glad you like my design, the motif is a modified version of a Victorian pattern, I rather liked the idea of using canterbury bells since it is a religious festival.

To answer your question, in the UK Mothering Sunday is a Christian festival, the fourth Sunday in Lent is dedicated to Mary as Mother of Christ, it also celebrates the notion of the 'Mother Church'. this was expanded to include all mothers by one of the religious orders in the mediaeval era.

Settlers to America allowed the festival to lapse until a Philadelphia schoolteacher, Anna Jarvis, started a campaign to have a day dedicated to mothers. In 1914, Woodrow Wilson signed the decree making the second Sunday in May a National Celebration of Mothers. That's why it's known as _Mothering Sunday_ in the countries that mark it in March as part of the religious calendar; and _Mother's Day_ in America and countries that celebrate mothers in a secular way.

Hope that clarifies it for you.
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great cozy dave - is your mothering day the same as our mother's day which is in may here in the us. it's always on a sunday (13 may this year) but i can't remember which one.
> 
> heavy frost this morning - upper thirties but still too cold to do much outside.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the puppies are doing well.
I can hardly wait for spring. Mothers day is always my favorite as my birthday is around the same time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is fascinating Dave. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great cozy dave - is your mothering day the same as our mother's day which is in may here in the us. it's always on a sunday (13 may this year) but i can't remember which one.
> 
> heavy frost this morning - upper thirties but still too cold to do much outside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Fireball Dave--after reading all about foods, etc. it brought back a memory my husband tells often. When he was a kid, his dad would catch turtles. Whenwe met I ask him what was his favorite food--he said "Turtle"! I had never heard of that, and since I am a finikey eater I about choked!HAHA No we have not had turtle since we met, however somewhere around Rock Falls or Sterling, IL I think his sister said it was on some restaurant menu. Have you ever eaten or heard of eating turtle. He said his dad dug a big hole in the ground, catch several turtles and kept them there until they ate them.(Please noone from animal cruelty email me!) This is what families had to do when money was tight. My dad fished and we always had fresh water fish at least twice a week, and loved it. those were the days.


  well yes, i ate turtle as a child when i would go to my aunt and uncles home, there was not many critters they didn't eat. of course no one told me what i was eating till i just heard the talk of it, their stuff was always bq or roasted or something, the turtle was fried and i really don't remember now the taste, but i ate it. we grew up eating squirrel, rabbit, quail, pheasant, deer, wild turkey, duck, frog gigging was just something we did. didn't think of it as cruel, just the way it was. now i rarely eat any wild stuff, too gamie tasting for me. (my uncle also would bq **** and possum, yuk)never tasted that, that i knew of. :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:



> This is fascinating Dave. Thanks


It's interesting how these things grow in different cultures. In America, Mothering Sunday, along with many other religious holidays, was dropped because the early settlers were struggling to establish themselves in a new land. It was only after they had become settled and established that they could afford holidays, these have been added piecemeal to the calendar over the past 120 years or so.

Anna Jarvis, the instigator who campaigned to get it recognised was more than a little frustrated by the way it became so heavily commercialised, however it remains one of the most popular dates on the calendar and there still remains the sweetness of children giving their mum breakfast in bed and a posy of flowers.

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, I'm amazed at your wealth of information. I'm learning a lot of things here.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave, I'm amazed at your wealth of information. I'm learning a lot of things here.


Art history is a great subject, I love it, wait for the receipt and the history that goes with that!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you dave for the clarification. i've heard more than one florist say that mother's day was their busiest day. had a friend that worked for a big box store - he did the ordering for the garden department - they got huge shipments right before mother's day and almost sold out of everything. i nver thought it was that warm on mother's day - guess you can buy the flowers with planting coming at a later time.

as soon as the puppy's eyes are open and it gets a tad warmer out - the little boys will no doubt haul all seven out to play in the grass. it will be a little time yet before their eyes are fully opoen.

i should be straightening around the living room so i can put the box lid down - have frittered away most of the day -actually i did finish a dishcloth.

sam


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Fireball Dave--after reading all about foods, etc. it brought back a memory my husband tells often. When he was a kid, his dad would catch turtles. Whenwe met I ask him what was his favorite food--he said "Turtle"! I had never heard of that, and since I am a finikey eater I about choked!HAHA No we have not had turtle since we met, however somewhere around Rock Falls or Sterling, IL I think his sister said it was on some restaurant menu. Have you ever eaten or heard of eating turtle. He said his dad dug a big hole in the ground, catch several turtles and kept them there until they ate them.(Please noone from animal cruelty email me!) This is what families had to do when money was tight. My dad fished and we always had fresh water fish at least twice a week, and loved it. those were the days.
> ...


Almost anything can taste good "Fried" or "BBQ-ed", my kids would never eat Okra or Calamari if they knew what they were eating.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

As a teen, I worked in a shoe store. That would be back when the employee did the hunting around and the customer sat there enjoying whatever was going on. The point of this is, that in shoe stores Mother's Day is the busiest of the year. And certainly restaurants!

Would you buy your mother shoes on her special day?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> As a teen, I worked in a shoe store. That would be back when the employee did the hunting around and the customer sat there enjoying whatever was going on. The point of this is, that in shoe stores Mother's Day is the busiest of the year. And certainly restaurants!
> 
> Would you buy your mother shoes on her special day?


My Mother's shoe size was 7 in a triple A fitting, you have no idea of the hours I sat in shoe shops while she tried to find shoes that long and that narrow! I've never quite understood female logic, she knew full well there were only a very few stores that stocked shoes in narrow fittings, so why did she bother with mainstream stores, I rapidly learned to take a good book whenever she went shopping!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


well, i can tell you from experience, we have lived in this home since the second yr of our marrage, has 10 ft ceilings, before we remodeled, we have one or two plug ins to a room, cabinets, go to ceiling in kit. what for you can't reach them, closet space :roll: HA! it looks like a cottage and i love the front porch on it, and the big ol windows everywhere, But when we remodeled i was totally content, i love the high ceilings, but love the modern things also. love my kit, now that its been totally gutted and redone. i love the charm of it and lots of folks stop by to comment. i used to have the old metal lawn chairs on my porch that i painted like slices of watermelon, lots of folk stopped by to take pictures of it. for us to live at the corner of a busy intersection in town, our yard is like a secret garden, love it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you dave for the clarification. i've heard more than one florist say that mother's day was their busiest day. had a friend that worked for a big box store - he did the ordering for the garden department - they got huge shipments right before mother's day and almost sold out of everything. i nver thought it was that warm on mother's day - guess you can buy the flowers with planting coming at a later time.
> 
> as soon as the puppy's eyes are open and it gets a tad warmer out - the little boys will no doubt haul all seven out to play in the grass. it will be a little time yet before their eyes are fully opoen.
> 
> ...


Florists do very well in the UK too, Spring bulbs like daffodils, hyacinths and tulips are the favourites. I like tulips, my jet black _Queen of the Night_ tulips have won prizes at the local flower show, I'm seriously into stark ordered plantings.

We need some more pics Sam, so get snappng! Post a pic of your dishcloths too, we all like to "ooh" and "aah" over each other's handiwork!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a little more about the differences between Mothering Sunday and Mother's Day. One is a religious observance and one is a secular or non-religious day to honour our mothers. On Mothering Sunday the traditional churches also have semnil cakes.

http://sharon-kirby.suite101.com/the-history-and-origin-of-mothering-sunday-a98182


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a little more about the differences between Mothering Sunday and Mother's Day. One is a religious observance and one is a secular or non-religious day to honour our mothers. On Mothering Sunday the traditional churches also have semnil cakes.
> 
> http://sharon-kirby.suite101.com/the-history-and-origin-of-mothering-sunday-a98182


The tradition of Simnel Cake on Mothering Sunday is actually a little more prosaic, it's a great bit of social history, all will be revealed when I post my receipt nearer the time.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Southern gal-that's funny. i know my husband spoke of turtle as being fried. his mother was originally from England.Came to the states as a little girl along with her parents. All that talk about possum, etc. just killed my appetite! No worry, I can stand to miss a meal or two! Speaking of being southern, tonight our grandson is coming to dinner-we are having Salmon patties, green beans, mashed potatoes, carrot/raisin/pineapple salad and strawberry cake topped with fresh strawberries. He's a single guy and looks foward to a free meal. Now that's my kind of eating! We always had salmon patties when my great grandfather would come to visit once a week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > As a teen, I worked in a shoe store. That would be back when the employee did the hunting around and the customer sat there enjoying whatever was going on. The point of this is, that in shoe stores Mother's Day is the busiest of the year. And certainly restaurants!
> ...


I can sympathize - my husband wears a size 16 - and daughters wear 10-1/2 - Nordstroms is the only store that I knew besides a small home town store that carried these sizes - but we'd always be looking so that we wouldn't have to pay the outrageous prices! Thankfully, I (they) can shop on the internet and compare prices, etc. with so much less hassle.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Handmade shoes are desperately expensive, Mother's school insisted young ladies should have a different pair of shoes for every day of the week, a lesson she never forgot! However, it must be said, she was always elegantly shod and shoes really do last longer if they're rested properly on shoe trees. I'm still not entirely sure how many pairs of court shoes a woman actually needs, is four dozen excessive?

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I can relate to the shoe issue, I wear a 9 AAAA with a AAAAAA heel. I had to attend a "dressy" luncheon for Navy wives when we lived in San Francisco, CA, (this was 1970) we had been out with friends and the heel of my best dress pumps broke when I stepped on a grate. We shopped for hours and hours all over SF, finally a very nice shoe clerk directed us to a small shoe store, he had called to verify they had black pumps to fit an extremely skinny foot, :roll: 
We found the store and learned my lesson about shopping early when the stores first get the new shoes in! Growing up we had a man in Shreveport, LA that handmade my shoes, sure wish he was still around!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah, Dave, I'm sure you've figured out that rationale and logic have nothing to do with how many pairs of shoes a woman needs. My husband's grandmother lived until she was 104 and was frugal to the utmost (definite depression age rationale about everything including use of banks). She had drawers full of neatly folded used aluminum foil, plastic wrap, margarine tubs, etc. BUT, she had a pair of shoes and handbag to match every one of her outfits. She didn't reach the 4 dozen mark, but it seemed like quite an extravagance given all the other money saving measures. There's a whole different set of rules when it comes to shoe purchase decisions.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tomorrow, the 29th, is a _leap day_. Historically it was a day of 'misrule', the day was viewed as a topsy turvy time when anything was possible, when normal values and standards were set aside. A woman could even propose to a msn on the 29th February and refusing was expensive!

I rather like the fact that in America it's _National Surf and Turf Day_, lobster and steak, I can live with that!

How will you celebrate?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ah, Dave, I'm sure you've figured out that rationale and logic have nothing to do with how many pairs of shoes a woman needs. My husband's grandmother lived until she was 104 and was frugal to the utmost (definite depression age rationale about everything including use of banks). She had drawers full of neatly folded used aluminum foil, plastic wrap, margarine tubs, etc. BUT, she had a pair of shoes and handbag to match every one of her outfits. She didn't reach the 4 dozen mark, but it seemed like quite an extravagance given all the other money saving measures. There's a whole different set of rules when it comes to shoe purchase decisions.


We must be related, I save plastic bags, foil and brown paper too. I think in the UK it goes back to wartime rationing, even paper was rationed, taking one's own bags to the shops was obligatory.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tomorrow, the 29th, is a _leap day_. Historically it was a day of 'misrule', the day was viewed as a topsy turvy time when anything was possible, when normal values and standards were set aside. A woman could even propose to a msn on the 29th February and refusing was expensive!
> 
> I rather like the fact that in America it's _National Surf and Turf Day_, lobster and steak, I can live with that!
> 
> ...


I will definitely have the surf but will skip the turf part, not a steak eater. Probably spend the day knitting or reading, just like any other day.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Flockie, we can go eat together and save money. You can have the surf and I'll take the turf.



flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow, the 29th, is a _leap day_. Historically it was a day of 'misrule', the day was viewed as a topsy turvy time when anything was possible, when normal values and standards were set aside. A woman could even propose to a msn on the 29th February and refusing was expensive!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Besides shoes, there's the gloves thing. Why do women always lose them them as soon as they sit down at the theatre? I could write a book entitled, _Great First Acts I Have Missed Whilst Searching For A Glove!_

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hmmmmmm, I think I hear a lobster, or at least a few crab legs calling my name. 
It's worth splurging on once or twice a year


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tomorrow, the 29th, is a _leap day_. Historically it was a day of 'misrule', the day was viewed as a topsy turvy time when anything was possible, when normal values and standards were set aside. A woman could even propose to a msn on the 29th February and refusing was expensive!
> 
> I rather like the fact that in America it's _National Surf and Turf Day_, lobster and steak, I can live with that!
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, love the cosy. It is really pretty.

Surf and turf? Count me in for both. Plus, a loaded baked potato, or baked sweet potato, both with lots of butter!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ah, Dave, I'm sure you've figured out that rationale and logic have nothing to do with how many pairs of shoes a woman needs. My husband's grandmother lived until she was 104 and was frugal to the utmost (definite depression age rationale about everything including use of banks). She had drawers full of neatly folded used aluminum foil, plastic wrap, margarine tubs, etc. BUT, she had a pair of shoes and handbag to match every one of her outfits. She didn't reach the 4 dozen mark, but it seemed like quite an extravagance given all the other money saving measures. There's a whole different set of rules when it comes to shoe purchase decisions.


Hi RookieRetiree

When I first started work I would make a dress (to save money) and then buy a handbag and pair of shoes to match. I loved it because I felt dressed. Now I have one handbag and two pair of shoes that will go with everything. She may have been frugal but I bet she always looked special.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Besides shoes, there's the gloves thing. Why do women always lose them them as soon as they sit down at the theatre? I could write a book entitled, _Great First Acts I Have Missed Whilst Searching For A Glove!_
> 
> Dave


Dave

First up I have to say sorry for what a I am going to write next.

I am laughing because I have never heard of such a thing before. It sounds like a repeat experience for you. But then I live in Brisbane and in winter it is not very often it gets hot enough for gloves.

I do need to travel more and experience all the wonderful cultures out there.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

flockie said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Tea Party and would hate for Dave to stop hosting them because we are getting nasty with each other over a subject that is personal to each individual, we can agree to disagree and move on. If we can purchase at local shops great but if we can't purchase at the smaller locally owned shops, that's the way it is. We all have personal preferences as to where we shop just as we do the yarns and needles we use. Please Please, lets move on.
> ...


 :shock: :shock: Good nite, lets stop being so easily offended, where anyone shops means nothing to me, and i am poor, i would say, what someone else has or does is not my bussiness and i don't think anyone was knocking or putting anyone down for shopping for bargains, i certainly do. come on, if you can't play nice, don't play at all............ :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Dave, I'm sure you've figured out that rationale and logic have nothing to do with how many pairs of shoes a woman needs. My husband's grandmother lived until she was 104 and was frugal to the utmost (definite depression age rationale about everything including use of banks). She had drawers full of neatly folded used aluminum foil, plastic wrap, margarine tubs, etc. BUT, she had a pair of shoes and handbag to match every one of her outfits. She didn't reach the 4 dozen mark, but it seemed like quite an extravagance given all the other money saving measures. There's a whole different set of rules when it comes to shoe purchase decisions.
> ...


Does that mean you have shoes to match all your Rugby jumpers (did I use that right)? And, I agree between wartime rationing and the depression and general uncertainty of times, a certain mindset is very prevalent in that generation. I wonder if there have been more of those same austere measures adopted in view of the current economic mess in current population - I know they have in our house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Hmmmmmm, I think I hear a lobster, or at least a few crab legs calling my name.
> It's worth splurging on once or twice a year


It's only once every 4 years - so really go splurge!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Dave, I'm sure you've figured out that rationale and logic have nothing to do with how many pairs of shoes a woman needs. My husband's grandmother lived until she was 104 and was frugal to the utmost (definite depression age rationale about everything including use of banks). She had drawers full of neatly folded used aluminum foil, plastic wrap, margarine tubs, etc. BUT, she had a pair of shoes and handbag to match every one of her outfits. She didn't reach the 4 dozen mark, but it seemed like quite an extravagance given all the other money saving measures. There's a whole different set of rules when it comes to shoe purchase decisions.
> ...


Me too - when I moved to Chicago to work, I had to be very frugal. I had a rule on shoes - 1 brown, 1 black, and one neutral each in dressy, casual, and flats, plus dress boots and winter boots, a pair of sneakers and a pair of sandals and I had everything I needed. I need to go back to that rule.

Grandma looked lovely where-ever she went right up to the day of her 100th birthday. There was a time when she'd have the hat and gloves to match also - but she did give up on those.

Poor Dave - I don't think I've ever lost a glove at the theater - at least not in the begnning portion. I have a habit of putting them in my lap so it would be when I got up at intermission or the end when they'd end up on the floor. How gallant of you Dave to go fishing on the floor for them.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

My DH and I had a very pleasant dinner with our grandson. He enjoyed the meal. They are watching NCIS while I sneak back here and read more of the KP forum. I love it when we share our different cultures and events; let's try not to become so offended as each other express their likes and dislikes. Let friendship KP rule! Have a pleasant evening to you all. Tomorrow I will be joining my three grandchildren for homeschool ice skating (watching them of course, as i have two knee replacements-I stay off the ice. Thenback to exercise classes with my granddaughter the skater. 
the classes are design to help with the strengthening, flexibility and endurance of the skaters. Great class!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AHHHHH Surf and Turf, thanks for the suggestion Dave! I think I hear a steak and maybe some shrimp calling my name  But I will have to wait until Saturday, DS has to work every evening but is off on S/S this week, just hate to leave him out of such a treat!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marge, I have just a thought for you when you teach your student how to cast on. If she already knows how to do the knit stitch, why can she not learn the simple knitted cast on or the cable cast on? They are both knitted on. If her cast on is too tight, then she needs to cast on using larger needles before switching to the size of needles to knit the item. Just a thought I had when I read your post. You do a wonderful thing to teach someone else to knit. Does it not give you a wonderful feeling, to pass your skills/craft on to another?
> ...


When I teach my 3rd-5th graders to knit I start with long-tail cast on as those are the exact same movements for teaching continental knitting! This way they know how to cast on and knit at the same time.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Flockie, we can go eat together and save money. You can have the surf and I'll take the turf.
> 
> Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

My plans for Leap Day this year will be snuggled up in the house with my knitting and a good movie or two. That is, unless we lose power. Winter is expected to finally arrive in full force. 8-12 inches of snow is expected overnight with an additional 5-7 inches tomorrow. We're also expecting winds up to 40 mph off Lake Superior which will make it a blizzard. Looks like Thursday will be spent shoveling. Ironically, most everyone looks forward to these kinds of storms. We like living up to the challenge. And it brings out the best in people with neighbors helping neighbors. Then again, the weather forecastors have been off so many times this winter, we may get next to nothing once again. Happy Leap Day everyone.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> My plans for Leap Day this year will be snuggled up in the house with my knitting and a good movie or two. That is, unless we lose power. Winter is expected to finally arrive in full force. 8-12 inches of snow is expected overnight with an additional 5-7 inches tomorrow. We're also expecting winds up to 40 mph off Lake Superior which will make it a blizzard. Looks like Thursday will be spent shoveling. Ironically, most everyone looks forward to these kinds of storms. We like living up to the challenge. And it brings out the best in people with neighbors helping neighbors. Then again, the weather forecastors have been off so many times this winter, we may get next to nothing once again. Happy Leap Day everyone.


Hope it's not too bad, and that you don't lose power. Born and raised in Chicago, so I know that as long as the refrigerator is stocked, the pantry is stocked and you have power..... let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Happy Leap Day.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Dave, I'm sure you've figured out that rationale and logic have nothing to do with how many pairs of shoes a woman needs. My husband's grandmother lived until she was 104 and was frugal to the utmost (definite depression age rationale about everything including use of banks). She had drawers full of neatly folded used aluminum foil, plastic wrap, margarine tubs, etc. BUT, she had a pair of shoes and handbag to match every one of her outfits. She didn't reach the 4 dozen mark, but it seemed like quite an extravagance given all the other money saving measures. There's a whole different set of rules when it comes to shoe purchase decisions.
> ...


I've had to start to get rid of these useful things that have been saved. At least some things can be recycled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - a woman after my own heart - i like lots of butter and sour cream - maybe a few "real" bacon bits on top.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Dave, love the cosy. It is really pretty.
> 
> Surf and turf? Count me in for both. Plus, a loaded baked potato, or baked sweet potato, both with lots of butter!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion re: casting on. I use the long tail cast on. I was unaware of others besides the loop method which tightens too often and leaves ladders. I have just been introduced to the knitted cast on that you mention, but would not wish to teach something I had not tried yet. This particular student is really not ready for casting on. She is overwhelmed easily with too many new experiences and methods, I, personally want her to master simple knit and purl first and then when proficient can learn casting on. It is for me to learn the other methods also. Unfortunately I was cast into this role because everyone thinks I know alot because I can make items and read most of the patterns, but I am not nearly as experienced or proficient as they think-its just that there are no knitters here. No classes no yarn shops. Its terrible. So who is going to teach me. I have to learn from the internet. The long tail has always met my needs until now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, love the cosy. It is really pretty.
> 
> Surf and turf? Count me in for both. Plus, a loaded baked potato, or baked sweet potato, both with lots of butter!


Glad you like the motif, I don't do flowers very often, there's not much call for them in an all-male household. But there's another design I sketched yesterday, I do have some female aquaintances, so that'll be for Easter, if it comes out OK!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Besides shoes, there's the gloves thing. Why do women always lose them them as soon as they sit down at the theatre? I could write a book entitled, _Great First Acts I Have Missed Whilst Searching For A Glove!_
> ...


I grew up in a very old-fashioned household, neither my grandmother, nor my mother would dream of setting foot outside the door without gloves and a hat. The _Swiss Roll_ was created in Lyons Corner Shops as a cake ladies could eat whilst wearing fine cotton gloves with the aid of a gateau fork! They were very fashionable places in the Edwardian era and one of the few establishments young ladies could go to unchaperoned; they were also very important to the women's movement, suffragettes would meet there and after tea and cakes would go on the rampage smashing windows and chaining themselves to railings.

I grew up in a strange time-warp, I have many memories of afternoon tea in the drawing room with my mother's friends all would arrive wearing gloves and litle pill-box hats, some of them I never saw without a hat!

The thing I could never work out as a small boy is, if my gloves were attached to a length of knicker elastic threaded through the back of my coat so I wouldn't lose them, why on earth couldn't my mother do the same thing for herself? But no, the curtain raises and all of a sudden, the most important thing in her world is where she put her gloves. It's so frustrating, nobody's going anywhere, couldn't it wait until the interval? She was still doing it well into her seventies!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> What do you think of cantaloupe in this recipe? In summer we have outrageously delicious cantaloupes. Never thought of making them into preserves.


If you love cantaloupe you will love this recipe. (Cantalopes are rockmelons).
Rockmelon Mousse.
1 medium rockmelon, approimately 500 g (1.1lb)
150 mls cream (5 fluid oz)
3 teaspoons gelatine
2 tablespoons boiling water (i.e 8 teaspoons- our tablespoons are 4 not 3 teaspoons)
2 tablespoons orange juice
1/2 cup sugar
2 passionfruit

Peel and seed the rockmelon, cut into cubes and puree. Sieve to remove any lumps (I don't bother with this step). whip the cream until soft peaks form. Dissolve gelatine in the boiling water, add to rockmelon puree with orange juice and sugar. Fold cream and passionfruit pulp into puree. Pour into a large sering bowl or indivdual glasses. Efridgerate until set. 
If desired decorate with extra whipped cream, rockmelon balls or passionfruit.

My husband doesn't eat rockmelon, but loves this (which makes no sense to me as it tastes like rockmelon). Maybe I should make some.

Realised that I hadn't received any notifications of hte TP for a day or two so had to find this one to look at them. Don't know what I did as I am still receiving all my other notifications etc. Maybe somehow I unwatched it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Marianne-look like she could have had a wardrobe malfunction. I kept thinking they might adjust the top.Whooo! She is a beautiful lady, but just seem a bit out of character. Oh well that's just an oldies opionion.
> ...


This Monday was the Allan Border medal (the big gala event for cricket in Australia). Looking at the dresses later most of them showed much less cleavage than usual- and looked much better for it I thought- but one of the exceptions did look like it had slipped a little more than she would have liked.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


One of the great things about my chosen career was that I could dress for comfort, good suportive high-top bumpers go perfectly with rugby shirts and jeans!

For all the economising and recycling going on, I don't think most people would know how to live on wartime rations. The basic weekly allowance. per person, was:

4 oz bacon
1s 2d worth of meat (this would buy about 8 oz of mince)
4 oz cheese
4 oz margarine
8 oz sugar
2 oz tea
1 egg
2-3 pints milk

To these a monthly packet of dried milk and 12 oz of sweets was added and every two months a pound of jam, but this could be taken as sugar so many people made their own to stretch it further.

Fish, chicken, offal, rabbit and game weren't rationed, nor were sausages, but they were hard to find and you had to queue up for them. Most people grew their own fruit and vegetables, many ration book era dishes were vegetarian and precisely what dieticians keep telling us to eat to-day. By the time rationing ended in 1954, Britain was the healthiest it has ever been, there was very little obesity or type-II diabetes.

Soe of the dishes are actually very good, I use many of them as the basis for my own cooking, although I do dress them up a bit with ingredients that quite simply weren't available then. The Ministry of Food printed leaflets and took a 'cookery roadshow' out to factories and curch halls to teach people how to cook economically. Many of the leaflets have been put together and republished:

_Eating for Victory: Healthy Home Front Cooking on War Rations_
Edited by Jill Norman
Pub. Michael O'Mara Books Limited, London, 2007
ISBN 978-1-84317-264-2

Well worth a read if you're interested in food history or on a tight budget.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> AHHHHH Surf and Turf, thanks for the suggestion Dave! I think I hear a steak and maybe some shrimp calling my name  But I will have to wait until Saturday, DS has to work every evening but is off on S/S this week, just hate to leave him out of such a treat!


Glad I've tempted you, I rather like the idea of a different food being featured on every day of the year, I'm into variety as you've probably noticed from all the receipts I post.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of cantaloupe in this recipe? In summer we have outrageously delicious cantaloupes. Never thought of making them into preserves.
> ...


I'll definitely be trying this one, thanks for posting, I suspect it'll be a big hit with _The Gannets!_

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tomorrow, the 29th, is a _leap day_. Historically it was a day of 'misrule', the day was viewed as a topsy turvy time when anything was possible, when normal values and standards were set aside. A woman could even propose to a msn on the 29th February and refusing was expensive!
> 
> I rather like the fact that in America it's _National Surf and Turf Day_, lobster and steak, I can live with that!
> 
> ...


I have done nothing different today. Well I went out this without a cold and came home with one.
But the weather doesn't know it is a leap year. Most years today would be the first day of autumn for us and the weather has turned. Rained all day and the maximun was 19C (66F), remembering that last Saturday it was 40 (104). Much prefer this weather. I had considered going to the cricket but no play at all it was so wet. (Thought I could see if South Australia could carry a little of there one day form into the 4 day game). 
Talking of cricket last night watched India play Sr Lanka and it was an absolutely amazing display of batting by India (but Tendulkar still has not got his 100th international 100) after a very uninspiring season by them up until then. For those who understand cricket to have any chance of making it into the final of a tri-series they needed to thrash Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka scored 320 so to get the bonus point they needed to get 321 in 40 overs (instead of 50) and they did it with some overs to spare! Had thought I wanted to play INdia in the finals but now not so sure. They seem to have found the form we all knew they could achieve. If they bat like that again no one can beat them. They are now waiting on the outcome of tomorrows game. If we beat Sri Lanka tomorrow night we will play India in the finals, if Sri Lanka win we will play them again for 2 or 3 more games in the best of 3 finals series.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave they might have got up and walked away on their fingers if you hadn't found them straight away!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have enjoyed catching up with all the posts. Have been confined to bed for a couple of days, very bad labrynthitis but feel a bit better today. I did manage to read a little of the posts as I have a table that goes over my bed and I was able to put the laptop on top of some books to raise the height so I could read lying down without moving my head and used a usb port for a mouse so I could scroll the page! The things we do to keep reading the TP lol
> I have just discovered audio books recently and find it great for when knitting. The latest one is 'Angel Bones' by Alice Sebold and it is read by the author herself. I wonder if she found it strange reading what she had written.
> I am doing another baby shawl, the circular spider pattern, my young sister is going to be a grandma for the first time so she is overjoyed. She is not a great knitter so I have been volunteered for the baby shawl which her son has said has to be in 2ply and the same pattern as the one I did for him when he was born. It is funny I always seem to just finish one shawl and then someone else is going to have a baby and I have to start another. The pattern of life I suppose.
> I am going to have another quiet day today but if the sun ventures out I will have a little walk round the garden to see the crocus and snowdrops that are out. I see from the window that my 'Christmas Cheer' rhodedendron is in full bloom, a bit late but I don't think it was cold enough in the months before Christmas for it. I had made some of Dave's celery soup for lunch yesterday, it is going to be a firm favourite with my friends, so tasty and quick to prepare. I am just going to make myself some green tea and have a listen to my audio book.


Hope you're continuing to improve, take things gently for a few days, luckily it's nice and mild at the moment so hopefully you're able to enjoy the early flowers.

Glad you like the celery soup, some of the best things are the simplest, let the ingredients do all the work!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Wow, so much to catch up - you all have had very busy weeks! The burning question of my Leap Day: What were you talking about on page 28?? Neither of my gov't computers would bring up that page; said it was inappropriate material??? My own computer is having a go-over right now, so I can't look at it there.

Shoes: The tiny town where I grew up had a tannery as its only industry, so i had to "Help support the local industry" and wear brown leather oxfords as my school shoes and black patent leather Mary Janes for 'good'. You can't imagine how I longed for a pair of penny loafers! Sneakers were highly suspect in my home, and when I hit Jr. High and had to take gym class, sneaks were only for class and had to be left in my gym locker. I now wear Birkenstocks almost exclusively, with flip-flops when I get REALLY casual. My dad would have a fit if he were alive to know how I've degenerated!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Wow, so much to catch up - you all have had very busy weeks! The burning question of my Leap Day: What were you talking about on page 28?? Neither of my gov't computers would bring up that page; said it was inappropriate material??? My own computer is having a go-over right now, so I can't look at it there.
> 
> Shoes: The tiny town where I grew up had a tannery as its only industry, so i had to "Help support the local industry" and wear brown leather oxfords as my school shoes and black patent leather Mary Janes for 'good'. You can't imagine how I longed for a pair of penny loafers! Sneakers were highly suspect in my home, and when I hit Jr. High and had to take gym class, sneaks were only for class and had to be left in my gym locker. I now wear Birkenstocks almost exclusively, with flip-flops when I get REALLY casual. My dad would have a fit if he were alive to know how I've degenerated!


There was the usual dangerous information about temperatures and rainfall, Pammie had her birthday, Dave's Guacamole recipe was repeated, some talk about the Academy Awards, and there was a new recipe for honeydew jam. I can see how the government would want to keep you away from all that wicked stuff.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

wannabear said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody,
> ...


Always on the lookout for my best interests! You guys are just so depraved!! LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

_Eating for Victory: Healthy Home Front Cooking on War Rations_
Edited by Jill Norman
Pub. Michael O'Mara Books Limited, London, 2007
ISBN 978-1-84317-264-2

Well worth a read if you're interested in food history or on a tight budget.

Dave[/quote]

I will be looking this one up for sure.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Nanacaren, it is a very eye-opening book! I got a copy from Amazon, and have used a couple ideas from it already.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Wow, so much to catch up - you all have had very busy weeks! The burning question of my Leap Day: What were you talking about on page 28?? Neither of my gov't computers would bring up that page; said it was inappropriate material??? My own computer is having a go-over right now, so I can't look at it there.
> 
> Shoes: The tiny town where I grew up had a tannery as its only industry, so i had to "Help support the local industry" and wear brown leather oxfords as my school shoes and black patent leather Mary Janes for 'good'. You can't imagine how I longed for a pair of penny loafers! Sneakers were highly suspect in my home, and when I hit Jr. High and had to take gym class, sneaks were only for class and had to be left in my gym locker. I now wear Birkenstocks almost exclusively, with flip-flops when I get REALLY casual. My dad would have a fit if he were alive to know how I've degenerated![/quote
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Siouxann, I think Mary Janes are cute, not so much the brown leather oxfords, though.

When i was in high school, shoes were rationed - don't remember if we could buy 1 or 2 pairs per year. It was time for school pictures to be taken, my Mom was in the hospital, so my Dad took me shopping. I bought a pair of red shoes, with laces that went around the ankles and on up. Well, when I showed up for the class picture, and the nuns saw my red shoes, they were shocked to put it mildly. They just weren't appropriate with my school uniform! (Like Dave, I was a bit of a rebel, too.) Sooo, the nuns had me sit on the floor in front of the class, with my skirt covering the shoes! I've never forgotten that. I loved those red shoes, though! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Nanacaren, it is a very eye-opening book! I got a copy from Amazon, and have used a couple ideas from it already.


I had an old world cookery book on my iPhone , when I updated it for some reason my book is no longer on there. I found receipts in it that I use that were passed down in the family. Very exciting for me when I read them in the book. It is from the 15th & 16 century.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Thank you for the suggestion re: casting on. I use the long tail cast on. I was unaware of others besides the loop method which tightens too often and leaves ladders. I have just been introduced to the knitted cast on that you mention, but would not wish to teach something I had not tried yet. This particular student is really not ready for casting on. She is overwhelmed easily with too many new experiences and methods, I, personally want her to master simple knit and purl first and then when proficient can learn casting on. It is for me to learn the other methods also. Unfortunately I was cast into this role because everyone thinks I know alot because I can make items and read most of the patterns, but I am not nearly as experienced or proficient as they think-its just that there are no knitters here. No classes no yarn shops. Its terrible. So who is going to teach me. I have to learn from the internet. The long tail has always met my needs until now. Marlark Marge.


Blessings and very heart-felt warm wishes for your efforts in teaching the knitting. Yes, the internet is full of tutorials and instructions for most anything that is wanting to be done.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Page 28 does not mention JLo's problem. The raciest thing on there is the Honeydew jam, which in my case is going to be cantaloupe. It must have been the government making a mistake.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dave - My mother was a teenager during the war and I remember her saying that if you saw a queue you joined it and THEN asked what it was for!


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Leap Day has arrived with a full force blizzard. Winds gusting in excess of 50 mpr with snow coming down at better than an inch an hour. No driving advised. If you have the weather channel, at the hour and half hour there's a live feed and you can see what it's like. It's 32F so the snow is wet and heavy - it will be like shoveling cement tomorrow . Hopefully, the electic lines won't freeze and break in the wind. It's a lot better than the tornados happenig south of us. I'm hibernating and hoping to finish my DIL's shrug today. Got to get it done - her Bday's Friday. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

My Grandma Sherrard (my mom's Mom) used to wear these big lace like hats that were called Picture hats. I loved to wear them too. Mine always have to be placed at an angle so I could pretend to be a southern belle. The lady who lived acroos the street from us wore the hats too. She always left here home dressed up really nice & wore the hats.
Lisa


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Page 28 does not mention JLo's problem. The raciest thing on there is the Honeydew jam, which in my case is going to be cantaloupe. It must have been the government making a mistake.


Sorry!! My mistake! :XD:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> _Eating for Victory: Healthy Home Front Cooking on War Rations_
> Edited by Jill Norman
> Pub. Michael O'Mara Books Limited, London, 2007
> ISBN 978-1-84317-264-2
> ...


I will be looking this one up for sure.[/quote]

I was so intrigued after Dave's post that I went online to half.com to buy a copy the book. Most buyers wanted $15.00 - $55.00 (maybe its a "rare book"?) but I found a copy for $1.55. !!! Can't wait to see how they spiced things up with minimal resources.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My mother told me that her Dad would give gas ration tickets to her dates! Needless to say, but she was VERY popular!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Fireball Dave--I appreciate the brief history lesson on food rationale in war times. Although I was born right after the war-I remember as a child we always had a "Pot of Something".There were four of us,two uncles same age as my brothers,my mom worked along with my grandfather, while my grandmother took care of us. Unfortunately my dad was in the war and came back mentally wound and very abusive, so my mom became a single mom. We never went hungry. We had a cow for milk and butter,chicken for eggs and frying, poke salad for greens,etc. We would have a pot of chili,or potatoes, or butterbeans, or chicken and dumplings--but we were fed, and happy. sometimes I wonder what today's generation would do if they had to be limited on the foods available. I guess we were taught to make the best of what we had. My fondest memory of Christmas was that my aunt who was a school teacher would bake us homemade Christmas cookies during her christmas break. Here I go down memory lane again! :lol:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Page 28 does not mention JLo's problem. The raciest thing on there is the Honeydew jam, which in my case is going to be cantaloupe. It must have been the government making a mistake.
> ...


No, _government_ mistake!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Leap Day has arrived with a full force blizzard. Winds gusting in excess of 50 mpr with snow coming down at better than an inch an hour. No driving advised. If you have the weather channel, at the hour and half hour there's a live feed and you can see what it's like. It's 32F so the snow is wet and heavy - it will be like shoveling cement tomorrow . Hopefully, the electic lines won't freeze and break in the wind. It's a lot better than the tornados happenig south of us. I'm hibernating and hoping to finish my DIL's shrug today. Got to get it done - her Bday's Friday. Have a good day everyone.


In the pool this morning we were talking about how we saw Duluth on the weather channel. Quite a sight. And I mentioned I once corresponded with someone who lived in FL. When her invalid husband died she planned to move to Duluth where her son lived!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dave - My mother was a teenager during the war and I remember her saying that if you saw a queue you joined it and THEN asked what it was for!


That was the great thing, "They've got sausages at the butchers"! Did you see Valentine Warner's excellent series about ration book cookery UKtv Yesterday? Isn't it wonderful that Marguerite Patten is still with us and able to broadcast, she's my all-time favourite celebrity cook and her books are the most used in my kitchen.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > _Eating for Victory: Healthy Home Front Cooking on War Rations_
> ...


I was so intrigued after Dave's post that I went online to half.com to buy a copy the book. Most buyers wanted $15.00 - $55.00 (maybe its a "rare book"?) but I found a copy for $1.55. !!! Can't wait to see how they spiced things up with minimal resources.[/quote]

It was incredible how inventive they were, you'll save the cost of the book in a very short space of time!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mid-afternoon in northwest ohio - 63 degrees - no wind - think i am going to sit on the porch in the sun and knit for a bit. knitting outdoors on the 29th of february - i love knitting outdoors anyhow.

i just discovered that defiance has a great lys - am going in next week to learn how to knit with five needles. then on to socks. yarn - stacked floor to ceiling and down the middle - how did i not know this existed. i can see me spending time and too much money already. lol

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Dave - My mother was a teenager during the war and I remember her saying that if you saw a queue you joined it and THEN asked what it was for!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So many cookbooks...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It was incredible how inventive they were, you'll save the cost of the book in a very short space of time!

Dave[/quote]
Awesome price. I went on Amazon and had to pay$2.00 plus shipping. I was excited since I have some left over ration books with some stamps. I have one in my name (I was born just before the end of the war) and one for each of my parents. I will have to dig them out when my book comes. I heard stories of some of the things they did to save and repurpose, reuse.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dave - My mother was a teenager during the war and I remember her saying that if you saw a queue you joined it and THEN asked what it was for!


One of the queues that I remember was for nylon stockings. Word got around that a store was selling them and everyone lined up. I didn't wear them, but my Mom did. I was a tomboy and swore that I would never wear nylons!! And I had the bruises and scabs on my legs to prove it, from falling down while roller skating, bike riding, ice skating, horseback riding, you name it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


Awesome price. I went on Amazon and had to pay$2.00 plus shipping. I was excited since I have some left over ration books with some stamps. I have one in my name (I was born just before the end of the war) and one for each of my parents. I will have to dig them out when my book comes. I heard stories of some of the things they did to save and repurpose, reuse.[/quote]

I'll bet the Museum of Brands in London might like to have your ration books for their museum. We used to have savings bond stamp books, too. You'd bring ten cents (I think) to school every week and buy a stamp. It took forever to fill a book so you could buy a $25.00 War Bond (actual cost was $18.75).


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I just went to check the forecast because it's getting very dark outside, and I saw photos of tornado damage in Missouri and Indiana. (I think it was Indiana.) Very bad damage. Do we have anybody from out that way? Hope you're safe.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave, I missed the cheese & tomato pudding/souffle that has been mentioned. Any clue as to what page it is on? Sounds yummy to me. Your celery soup has been such a hit with so much of my family...it making the rounds all over the country!
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That storm looks horrible - looks like Branson, MO got hit pretty bad as have many towns in the storm's path. Hope everyone in KP land is safe and sound.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave
> Also said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

One of those with the honor system is one that isn't there any more for me. When anybody was actually out there, they wouldn't be in any high-gear sales frenzy. Just a couple of retired guys shooting the breeze.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I made an amazing meal tonight, got the receipt from a food blogger, meatballs with a homemade bbq style sauce. Everyone cleaned their plates! Mom even asked for 2nd's and that is a rare thing!! Had an apple pie for dessert, one local grower has some of his apples in his root cellar and will sell them if you are a regular customer, we actually bartered, his wife wanted some dishcloths, I scored with apples and some berries they had put up!!! Now this I can grow to love!!


this is the joy of small-shop shopping. Yes, the big-box stores employ people, but they also put out of business many others who have invested their all into their shops. Having experienced both over my many years...I often get nice service in big-boxes, but the personal touch is more evident in the small shops. Both have positive points, and detractions. Maybe stating opinions gently is what we need to strive for.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, quadrupled the Creamy Guacamole dip and it all got gobbled up tonight! Thanks so much for the receipt-- it's a keeper!
> ...


I agree...cream cheese is great stuff! I put it in my scrambled eggs....makes them very creamy..mmmm!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave, can this jam be frozen instead of "canned"?
Carol (IL)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Carol, put some chives in there along with the cream cheese. That's my standard way of making scrambled eggs and now my grown kids all do the same.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I just noticed that the birthday girl isn't online, but I'm sure she will appreciate the harmony as much as I did. Everybody was in good pitch tonight


ABSOLUTELY! And the accompanying piano, harp, and trumpet were great, too!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Carol, put some chives in there along with the cream cheese. That's my standard way of making scrambled eggs and now my grown kids all do the same.


Wannabear and Carol
Now instead of regular scrambled eggs..... I have my taste buds watering for adding the cream cheese and chives. How crazy is it that I put chives on baked potatoes, mashed potatoes, and in omelets..... but I never thought to put them in scrambled? Chives are one of the herbs I grow, along with flat-leaf parsley and rosemary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

quote=KateB]Dave - My mother was a teenager during the war and I remember her saying that if you saw a queue you joined it and THEN asked what it was for![/quote]

(Quote Fireball Dave) 
That was the great thing, "They've got sausages at the butchers"! Did you see Valentine Warner's excellent series about ration book cookery UKtv Yesterday? Isn't it wonderful that Marguerite Patten is still with us and able to broadcast, she's my all-time favourite celebrity cook and her books are the most used in my kitchen.

I'm sorry that I missed that programme. When I got married in1973 one of my friends gave me a Marguerite Patten Cookbook which I still use. It's like the bible of cookery - even tells you how to boil the perfect egg!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that the birthday girl isn't online, but I'm sure she will appreciate the harmony as much as I did. Everybody was in good pitch tonight
> ...


Why thank you, I've been practising on this trumpet all week! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Siouxanne...I was never allowed to wear mary janes....."not good for my arches". I always had to wear very "practical" shoes. Saddle shoes? ABSOLUTELY not! Now? I go barefoot whenever possible!
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that the birthday girl isn't online, but I'm sure she will appreciate the harmony as much as I did. Everybody was in good pitch tonight
> ...


That was me on the trumpet! Never mind that I haven't played in over 40 years!! Can't say I liked being identified with my instrument - I was called on to play Taps at all the funerals. My favorite was all the band concerts and especally the ones right on Main Street when we did Christmas in July. Loved the band festivals!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Carol, put some chives in there along with the cream cheese. That's my standard way of making scrambled eggs and now my grown kids all do the same.


mmmm..good idea! Can't wait until morning! 
 
Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hectic day at work. I think the spring-like weather and Leap Day got the kiddos all excited! They were so talkative and active, they wore me out! Went to Weight Watchers. Last week's topic was stress. I'm going to read that one! This week's was about exercise. This also applies to me! In that I need to do more of it! Watching my Mavs and knitting on an American Girl doll outfit for my GN. i do need to eat something and then will go to bed as soon as the game is over. Already looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I wonder just how many of us were also trumpet players?!? There were 3 girl trumpet players in my HS band and the other 2 were named Cathy and Kathy.



RookieRetiree said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Dave said that February 29 was surf and turf day in the US so I made sirloin tips with baby mushrooms in a red wine sauce and seared some sea scallops. A spinach salad and fries completed the meal. All were content!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening to all: Looks like the weather is an issue for most of us in US. Today was warm this AM I did tai chi outside with minimal warm clothing but on coming home the sky was cloudy and now is dark and looks like rain any minute.
Tendonitis in the tibial tendon is the verdict on extreme below knee pain and I can't use anything but heat and cold applications. Knowing how important tai chi is to me, he did not suggest that I eliminate it for now as I have already rested it the token 3 days without any improvement. I can't take any anti-inflammatories( due to other health issues) so its easy goes it for now. Today at the senior center I picked up two new students for crochet and continuing to encourage the one who has the problem with knitting. Two of us are trying to encourage her. Her inability to translate written instructions make visual her only learning pathway. One of the kitchen workers is experiencing the same problem. I know she will if she pursues it and does not keep reverting to crochet as a crutch, she will conquer. She keeps insisting on picking patterns that are above her proficiency level and she would benefit if she mastered knit and purl simple first( this despite both of us trying to keep her eye simple for now. One of us knits continental and the other us and I do know both,although I prefer US. I thank the Lord that he gave me patience in good measure. Can someone helpme with the interpretation of dcbp decrease. I have found a video showing both the front and backpost dc but did not explain the decrease portion of what appears to me to be a new abbrev. the pattern refers to a skipped stitch which does not seem to appear in the tutorials. Well I would like to see the book Dave mentioned as well. I recall my Dad speaking of shoes rationing, tire shortages, bread and food lines and gas rationing( He worked for a gas station at the time and helped those whose living depended on gas stamps.
The economy is today limiting many of us in regard to traveling and reducing travel by those on fixed incomes. I know that I have trouble getting enough taxi coupons to go to all of my tai chi classes and last time they cut me to two books of $30.00 and you can only go about 2 miles for $10.00 worth of coupons which gives me 3 trips one way per book. 2 books gives me 6 one way trips where in order to attend classes requires 8. I am going to see if my MD can help as buses do not go to that area from my house and I am unable to walk very far. My medical health plan provides 50 one way transportation to doctors or medical appts. so I ration those trips as well to 2/month. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I guess there were several of us playing the trumpet!! I held first chair for years, I still play as often as I can, my son plays jazz lead trumpet, I'm not that good but we do play duets sometimes.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

we are under tornado watch until 1 am, wind is very strong out right now, went and rescued flying lawn chairs from the deck. Looks like it will be a long night here, DS won't be home from work till around 11 hate that he will be out in this wind and rain. We are all snug as bugs in a rug for now. Saying prayers for all those in the tornadoes earlier today and for those in the path of this storm. Have a good night, keep your heads covered and your matches dry!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Dave said that February 29 was surf and turf day in the US so I made sirloin tips with baby mushrooms in a red wine sauce and seared some sea scallops. A spinach salad and fries completed the meal. All were content!


Mmmmm! Can I come and live in your house?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Count me out for the trumpet recital, I was joking, never played a trumpet in my life.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

If you ever visit Pennsylvania, USA, come for dinner!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good night to all. I hope everyone had a great Leap Day. March, here we come!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


Kate...this is virtual trumpetry...you can play any instrument you want! I'll think you were great in the b'day medley!

 me too! I can't play anything! I just love music!
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Dave said that February 29 was surf and turf day in the US so I made sirloin tips with baby mushrooms in a red wine sauce and seared some sea scallops. A spinach salad and fries completed the meal. All were content!


YUM!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I tuned in with my flute! We all sounded great! Did take me back to all the concerts and marches!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Dave said that February 29 was surf and turf day in the US so I made sirloin tips with baby mushrooms in a red wine sauce and seared some sea scallops. A spinach salad and fries completed the meal. All were content!


I'm cooking for my son & wife who just had baby granddaughter and I'm going up to meet her for the first time tomorrow,. So, I made the basics - beef stew, smothered pork chops, roasted vegetables, chicken Alaking, shrimp creole, chicken fajitas and stuffed poblano peppers.

I think since I was tasting it all as I went along, I got the Turf in the beef stew and the shrimp in the surf - so I've done my Leap Day eating properly!!

That should stock their freezer for awhile - at least long enough to get used to being sleep deprived. At least they can pop something into the microwave or oven and have a good home-cooked meal to kee up their strength.

This wa something my Mom tried to do with each of the grandchildren - she had over 30 of them so she was a popular Grandma. She'd come and cook and do laundry -- basically would say, the baby's yours, but I'll help with everything else. I'm trying to carry on her tradition.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


That's fantastic - I used to play the Herb Albert albums and try to play like he did - also Mangione (?) and his flugelhorn. I made first chair when I was a sophmore but didn't play much after H.S. --a couple of reunion marching band stuff. We have a community band and I've often thought about it, but the practice to get lips and wind back in shape would be quite a bit. Congratulations on still playing.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you girls hear me on the keyboard? Paunie


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Herb Alpert....WOW...blast from the past. Husband and I saw him in concert in Mobile, Al. My gosh! I just realized when I figured what year that was that I didn't really want to know what year that was. LOL Paunie


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Rookie Retiree- That is so kind of you. Only a new mother can understand your wonderful help. Last January 2011 I came down with a quick case of pneumonia. since i am the primary caregiver for my disable husband-my daughter in law made a big pot of homemade chicken noodle soup! Boy was that ever a life saver, and delicious. May you be blessed for being so thoughtful.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> If you ever visit Pennsylvania, USA, come for dinner!


Will do! My friend lived in Lititz (spelling?) for a few years and really liked it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Dave said that February 29 was surf and turf day in the US so I made sirloin tips with baby mushrooms in a red wine sauce and seared some sea scallops. A spinach salad and fries completed the meal. All were content!
> ...


That's exactly what my mum did for me after both my boys were born. She took a week's holiday from her job and came and stayed - and was I glad to have her help!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

coming at you again. Loved the virtual concert, did you hear my high soprano(now its more alto. I don't play anything but I have a limited edition guitar which I intended to learn in my retirement;however, knitting, crocheting, reading and the tea party pretty much consume my time away from the center. 
Herb alpert graced many of my days with his sound. I actually still have the old LPs, somewhat deteriorated from repeated use though. Recently bought a lP player so I could hear all my favorites again. I mix cream cheese with chopped black olives and eat as dip. Love it! Next to guac probably my fav.
Today at the sr. ctr was crazy-every body seemed to be bouncing off the walls with craziness. More than once a couple of wondered if it was a full moon. Kind of forgot about leap yr. Smothered pork chops- you can come fill my freezer any time. Do I have to have a baby. Oh well too late. A recipe might help. Good night to all of the surf and turf set and all those other celebratory meals. Marlark marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave, can this jam be frozen instead of "canned"?
> Carol (IL)


There's no need to freeze or immerse the jars in water for the canning process. All the jam and marmalade receipts I post keep perfectly well in a cool dry pantry without them. Once the setting point has been reached, I pour the jam into warm clean jars, paint egg white onto one side of a piece of greaseproof kitchen parchment, secure it over the jar with a rubber band, then paint the outside with more egg white and leave it to settle overnight. It really couldn't be simpler, I sometimes think we can overcomplicate things.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like cream cheese in my mashed potatoes. Both of my neices play the clarinet & the oldest one is learning the sax as well for band. They went to the first band compititon ever & came in 2nd over all. Old band director never took them.
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I like cream cheese in my mashed potatoes. Both of my neices play the clarinet & the oldest one is learning the sax as well for band. They went to the first band compititon ever & came in 2nd over all. Old band director never took them.
> Lisa


Try mixing some chopped salami into the cream cheese, that really works!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm cooking for my son & wife who just had baby granddaughter and I'm going up to meet her for the first time tomorrow,. So, I made the basics - beef stew, smothered pork chops, roasted vegetables, chicken Alaking, shrimp creole, chicken fajitas and stuffed poblano peppers.
> 
> That should stock their freezer for awhile - at least long enough to get used to being sleep deprived. At least they can pop something into the microwave or oven and have a good home-cooked meal to kee up their strength.
> 
> This wa something my Mom tried to do with each of the grandchildren - she had over 30 of them so she was a popular Grandma. She'd come and cook and do laundry -- basically would say, the baby's yours, but I'll help with everything else. I'm trying to carry on her tradition.


Good for you! I'm sure if they need a bit of wisdom from you, they'll let you know. My mother was convinced I wouldn't know how to take care of my first, wouldn't know how to bathe her or anything else. She brought over a cake. Period. Then stood over me as I did things. I haven't thought of that in a while. Your way is far superior.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > I like cream cheese in my mashed potatoes. Both of my neices play the clarinet & the oldest one is learning the sax as well for band. They went to the first band compititon ever & came in 2nd over all. Old band director never took them.
> ...


Oh dear. I've put cream cheese into mashed potatoes for so long that my kids think that's how everybody makes them. No wonder my weight doesn't come down. Their friends used to prefer hanging out here. This might be a clue as to why I had my own flock of gannets.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

WOW! Winter is finally here----we have snow!
I enjoyed reading and getting caught up on the posts---you all covered a lot!

Marianne-I can't believe no one asked for the Oreo Stuffed Choc. Chip Cookie recipe! Can you post it?
Jma15421-I once got a Penzy Spice collection for Christmas---what a great gift it was. We order from Atlantic Spice Co.com, they have everything too
skinnyminnie--what is japileno bean mix?--that recipe sounded so yummy
KATEB---COOL! I love seeing the big birds of prey up close--they are beautiful!\
Pammie--Happy Belated Birthday----sorry i missed out on the serenade! I hope you had a great day!
Sam---looking forward to some active puppy pictures--soon they'll have you running after them!
Carol---you are so right, there are nicer, more gentler ways of redirecting a conversation!
Thanks again Dave for a very interesting tp
I know I'm missing stuff, but have to go out and shovel! UKKK!
Have a good day all!
Kerry


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

We are VERY close to there!



KateB said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever visit Pennsylvania, USA, come for dinner!
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

"Marianne-I can't believe no one asked for the Oreo Stuffed Choc. Chip Cookie recipe! Can you post it?"

just make your favorite choc chip cookie dough, place in fridge to chill at least 20 min, I used a cookie ball size scoop flattened out the dough place Oreo on top, cover with another layer of cookie dough. Repeat.. bake at usual temp, mine is 350 degrees, cook time is same as your normal recipe. Important do NOT use the double stuffed, the filling in the center of the Oreo double stuffed will run out of the cookie and just be a big mess. (DS has tried that also) Another fun thing is to press the choc chip cookie dough into a 8x8 brownie pan, layer the Oreo on top of that, then top the Oreo layer with brownie mix, bake same as your brownie recipe, MERCY!! That is one major sugar rush!! I make these for DS friends when they visit also will take some up to his work place for his co-workers. Young-uns love their sweets!! Hope this gives you the ideas, will look up my recipes when the family awakens later if you need them. Have fun!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > If you ever visit Pennsylvania, USA, come for dinner!
> ...


I used to go down every year to get a chocolate supply at the Wilbur factory. There is a very nice little museum there with a huge display of chocolate pots.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

It is 6:00Am and 57 deg, the sun beginning to rise. Last night was not quite as cold as usual and I actually slept fairly well after 1:00Am. Knitting is now coming along well. Do I love new Knit Picks; however have encountered the needles unscrewing from cable fairly frequently. I have countered this by checking very freq. I am going to knit one more scarf in the feather and fan and move on to something new. I have entrelac in sight and saw a wonderful multicolor hoodie somewhere and as I am now always cold would welcome the addition to my wardrobe. I think my next proj will be double colored star stitch in pale yellow and orchid if I can find the right yarn. I have a beautiful violet but need to locate some more as I can't find the right color and don't remember the name and brand as I always ball up before using. The mad hatter arrives today with the onset of March. I am looking for the waterfall pattern jacket that was posted on the forum some time ago in white and wonder if anyone could share that and PM me? St Patricks day is pending we should see some good patterns coming. Good day for now. Looking forward to next tp. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > I like cream cheese in my mashed potatoes. Both of my neices play the clarinet & the oldest one is learning the sax as well for band. They went to the first band compititon ever & came in 2nd over all. Old band director never took them.
> ...


My sister used to mix pepperoni , cream cheese & sour cream together.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is 6:00Am and 57 deg, the sun beginning to rise. Last night was not quite as cold as usual and I actually slept fairly well after 1:00Am. Knitting is now coming along well. Do I love new Knit Picks; however have encountered the needles unscrewing from cable fairly frequently. I have countered this by checking very freq. I am going to knit one more scarf in the feather and fan and move on to something new. I have entrelac in sight and saw a wonderful multicolor hoodie somewhere and as I am now always cold would welcome the addition to my wardrobe. I think my next proj will be double colored star stitch in pale yellow and orchid if I can find the right yarn. I have a beautiful violet but need to locate some more as I can't find the right color and don't remember the name and brand as I always ball up before using. The mad hatter arrives today with the onset of March. I am looking for the waterfall pattern jacket that was posted on the forum some time ago in white and wonder if anyone could share that and PM me? St Patricks day is pending we should see some good patterns coming. Good day for now. Looking forward to next tp. Marlark Marge.


I have those Knit Pick needles and had them come loose as well. I found when I used the little tool they supply to tighten them, I had no further problems. I make sure I twist the metal above the wood and not the wood itself. Otherwise the twisting can cause the glue to break and I have had to reglue them. As long as I do both, I've had no further problems. Hope it works for you. Gail


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> It is 6:00Am and 57 deg, the sun beginning to rise. Last night was not quite as cold as usual and I actually slept fairly well after 1:00Am. Knitting is now coming along well. Do I love new Knit Picks; however have encountered the needles unscrewing from cable fairly frequently. I have countered this by checking very freq. I am going to knit one more scarf in the feather and fan and move on to something new. I have entrelac in sight and saw a wonderful multicolor hoodie somewhere and as I am now always cold would welcome the addition to my wardrobe. I think my next proj will be double colored star stitch in pale yellow and orchid if I can find the right yarn. I have a beautiful violet but need to locate some more as I can't find the right color and don't remember the name and brand as I always ball up before using. The mad hatter arrives today with the onset of March. I am looking for the waterfall pattern jacket that was posted on the forum some time ago in white and wonder if anyone could share that and PM me? St Patricks day is pending we should see some good patterns coming. Good day for now. Looking forward to next tp. Marlark Marge.


Marge, here is a free pattern for the waterfall cardigan/jacket. It is from Drops Design and here is the link for the pattern. I am posting it here on the Tea Party as perhaps there are other knitters who would like to knit this up for themselves. Sweater weather is going to happen soon! It is a simple garter stitch item.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4431&lang=us


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to try that Oreo recipe - haven't seen that before and I think it's going to be a big hit!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Siouxann, I think Mary Janes are cute, not so much the brown leather oxfords, though.
> 
> When i was in high school, shoes were rationed - don't remember if we could buy 1 or 2 pairs per year. It was time for school pictures to be taken, my Mom was in the hospital, so my Dad took me shopping. I bought a pair of red shoes, with laces that went around the ankles and on up. Well, when I showed up for the class picture, and the nuns saw my red shoes, they were shocked to put it mildly. They just weren't appropriate with my school uniform! (Like Dave, I was a bit of a rebel, too.) Sooo, the nuns had me sit on the floor in front of the class, with my skirt covering the shoes! I've never forgotten that. I loved those red shoes, though! :thumbup:


Hi Doris and Siouxann, when I was about ten or eleven I threaten to run away from home because my mom would not buy me the shoes I wanted, mom said the were not practical. I don't remember what I wanted, I believe some kind of slip-ons.
Anyway I ended up with shoes with laces, and stayed home.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I think my sugar level just jumped 20 points reading the Oreo/Choc Chip receipts!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Hi Doris and Siouxann, when I was about ten or eleven I threaten to run away from home because my mom would not buy me the shoes I wanted, mom said the were not practical. I don't remember what I wanted, I believe some kind of slip-ons.
> Anyway I ended up with shoes with laces, and stayed home.


I shall always remember my brown leather Oxfords, lace-up of course; year after year after never ending year! One time my dad was reading me the "You're such an ungrateful child!" riot act about the shoes. He ended up by telling me that there were starving children in Armenia who would love to have my shoes. I, in all innocence, I swear, asked him to send the shoes to them so they wouldn't starve any more. That's when the roof caved in on me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never knew starving children in arminia ate shoes so they didn't starve.

sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I think my sugar level just jumped 20 points reading the Oreo/Choc Chip receipts!!


Around here you can get a deep-fried Oreo in some restaurants. Almost as bad as Paula Deen's doughnut hamburger.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I played trumpet in the HS band and then played with the city band for a couple of years.



SHCooper said:


> I wonder just how many of us were also trumpet players?!? There were 3 girl trumpet players in my HS band and the other 2 were named Cathy and Kathy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Sam that is so funny!mad e me chuchkle-but that is what it said.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would have been my question to my father if he had asked that question. 

my dad always wanted to send my spinach and liver to the startving children in india. i heartly agreed but he never sent it - i learned to eat what was put in front of me. 

i think the only thing my dad did not make me eat was eel (he was the only one that would eat it), beef tongue, brain and heart and oyster stew - otherwise i sat up (as a good preacher's son was to do) and ate what was in front of me. i still don't eat eelk, beef heart, tongue and brain or oyster stew. lol

one of the hardest spankings my father ever gave me was wheni said "i don't like that" when we were at close friends - it did not bother them but when we got home dad said you will never say that again - whack,whack,whack!!! i never did.

sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh Sam! Those things sound so yucky. My parents made me eat pig ears and all sorts of things. And I taught my kids to say thank you for gifts even if they had one at home, and thank you for food cooked by somebody for them. Nobody ever gave them anything gross, though.

Those organ meats are good for dogs. They aren't too readily available, except for liver. I usually cook my dog's food.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:x Sam-Yuck! Me being the finicky eater I was/am-mine was freid okra, only because I saw what it looked like when it was cut up-slimy- now I love it as well as collard greens, and grits. I did not eat any of those items until I was in my forties, but LOVE them now.We were never made to eat anything, but if we put it on our plate then we had better eat it. I had an uncle that made his girls eat a little bite, and could not get up from the table until their plate was clear. I never did that to my children.When I was in my 30's I thought I was going to be sure my children ate healthy, so i cooked some collard greens.I did not cook them long enough with very little spice. My oldest son laughted at me and I made sure he ate all that was on his plate.They never let me live that down-cause it tasted more like sea-weed!!! We still get a laugh out of it.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Collard greens. Yummy and good for you. Can't beat it.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: wannabear-they really are-wish I had some right now with good ole southern cornbread! Here in Illinois,you can't go to a restaurant and get them. Some places you can find sweet ice tea finally. I make mine at home. I've got to hush-I'm making myself hungry!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I shall always remember my brown leather Oxfords, lace-up of course; year after year after never ending year! One time my dad was reading me the "You're such an ungrateful child!" riot act about the shoes. He ended up by telling me that there were starving children in Armenia who would love to have my shoes. I, in all innocence, I swear, asked him to send the shoes to them so they wouldn't starve any more. That's when the roof caved in on me!


We used to be told to eat up all our lunch- we could not throw it in the bin because of the starving children in the world who rummaged in bins to find food. I was left wondering why it was so bad to put the sandwiches I hated into the bin if a poor starving child would thereby get something to eat.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Love beef heart ad tongue. Grew up on farm where we butchered our own beef.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> "Marianne-I can't believe no one asked for the Oreo Stuffed Choc. Chip Cookie recipe! Can you post it?"
> 
> just make your favorite choc chip cookie dough, place in fridge to chill at least 20 min, I used a cookie ball size scoop flattened out the dough place Oreo on top, cover with another layer of cookie dough. Repeat.. bake at usual temp, mine is 350 degrees, cook time is same as your normal recipe. Important do NOT use the double stuffed, the filling in the center of the Oreo double stuffed will run out of the cookie and just be a big mess. (DS has tried that also) Another fun thing is to press the choc chip cookie dough into a 8x8 brownie pan, layer the Oreo on top of that, then top the Oreo layer with brownie mix, bake same as your brownie recipe, MERCY!! That is one major sugar rush!! I make these for DS friends when they visit also will take some up to his work place for his co-workers. Young-uns love their sweets!! Hope this gives you the ideas, will look up my recipes when the family awakens later if you need them. Have fun!!


Oh goodness! It all sounds good to me! I do have a sweet tooth


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > It is 6:00Am and 57 deg, the sun beginning to rise. Last night was not quite as cold as usual and I actually slept fairly well after 1:00Am. Knitting is now coming along well. Do I love new Knit Picks; however have encountered the needles unscrewing from cable fairly frequently. I have countered this by checking very freq. I am going to knit one more scarf in the feather and fan and move on to something new. I have entrelac in sight and saw a wonderful multicolor hoodie somewhere and as I am now always cold would welcome the addition to my wardrobe. I think my next proj will be double colored star stitch in pale yellow and orchid if I can find the right yarn. I have a beautiful violet but need to locate some more as I can't find the right color and don't remember the name and brand as I always ball up before using. The mad hatter arrives today with the onset of March. I am looking for the waterfall pattern jacket that was posted on the forum some time ago in white and wonder if anyone could share that and PM me? St Patricks day is pending we should see some good patterns coming. Good day for now. Looking forward to next tp. Marlark Marge.
> ...


Thank you 5mmdpns, that is a nice sweater for a cool day and doesn't look too hard to do.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redriet, I know that there are fancy lacy and cabled waterfall sweaters but this looked simple and elegant at the same time. A sparkly broach or a necklace could be added to the wardrobe to enhance the looks. It looks even simple enough for me to do. Because of my dyslexia with numbers, I am not able to do the lace, yarn overs, and etc. This one is all garter stitch. So many sizes to choose from for knitting this item too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Love beef heart ad tongue. Grew up on farm where we butchered our own beef.


 :thumbup: I did not grow up on the farm, but lived in farming country. Parents did grow up on farms. They helped butcher too at friends' farms. The only thing we did not eat were the brains and kidneys. But liver, heart, tongue were all used from the beef butchered. The only thing that I have never found in the stores today are the tongue. To my way of thinking and millions of others, there is nothing wrong with eating these things. If there were, then they would not be allowed to be sold in the stores. You have to know how to cook them properly so that they are tastey, same as any food.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, my turn to be stupid... was looking for the new tea party to start and it's thursday, duh??


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kac, 
remember that we are in the northwest, and we will not hear from our tp friends until friday evening -- somewhere around 6 or 7pm.
I know it's hard to wait, but, it will be worth it.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Ok, my turn to be stupid... was looking for the new tea party to start and it's thursday, duh??


I think I do this every week. What a disappointment when I realize my mistake.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Love beef heart ad tongue. Grew up on farm where we butchered our own beef.


How did you cook your tongue? I miss my grandma's and I never had her recipe. I love beef heart I used to fix it all the time now it's harder to find in the stores. I fix it when I can find it. I love liver along with cooked onions (in butter of course).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Love beef heart ad tongue. Grew up on farm where we butchered our own beef.
> ...


One way my mother cooked the tongue was to boil it with onions and salt. I dont know what other spices she put with it. Before eating it, you "skin" the tongue. It is rather a fatty muscle and it needs to be eaten hot.
The heart gets stuffed with a bread stuffing and then roasted.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sandy said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Love beef heart ad tongue. Grew up on farm where we butchered our own beef.
> ...


O.k. I cooked tongue one time in my life. I boiled it and skinned it. 
I almost couldn't eat it after that, but I sliced it and served it, and it was the most tender, delectible piece of roast beef I ever tasted. It was truely a wonderful piece of beef, and I was so proud of myslf that i prepared it. 
I have never attempted it again, but it was wonderful at the time. I will never try to make it again --- once was enough and once was exactly enough.  Proud trhat i did it, and grateful that I don't have to do it againl.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

When I was in Jr. High, 2 schools went together to have a marching band. My school was smaller so we had to travel to the other school over lunch time to practice. We packed our lunches (no cafeterias) and our mothers took turns playing taxi driver. One day I bit into my sandwich and although my tongue didn't feel like it had been bitten, what was in my sandwich felt like I was eating my own tongue.........YEEECH! One bite of that sandwich was enough for me for a lifetime. I have not had beef tongue again in over 40 years and do not plan to have any in the next 50 years, either.



5mmdpns said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

We ar so fortunate that we do not have to make these sacrifice today. We may make choices and will not have to sample anything that doesn't appeal to us. 

Who knows if that is good or bad? And who knows if that will deprive us of new horizons? 

Who knows what we deny ourselves by our own fear?

I still want to taste anythiing that is not known to me. I always will taste anyting new or unusual, as long as I know that someone else has eaten it before me ,especially if someone else considers it a delicasy.
Maybe I'm just easily influenced


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> We ar so fortunate that we do not have to make these sacrifice today. We may make choices and will not have to sample anything that doesn't appeal to us.
> 
> Who knows if that is good or bad? And who knows if that will deprive us of new horizons?
> 
> Who knows what we deny ourselves by our own fear?


Your words are very wise. I often wonder how much on life/living experiences I have missed out on because of my inhibitions/adversions. I do think we can be too cautious for our own good, thus denying ourselves something we could have gotten great pleasure from.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

SHCooper, one thing to keep in mind about your tongue sandwich, the beef tongue does not taste good or have good texture when it is cold. It needs to be eaten hot and there would have been no way to keep your sandwich hot. I am sorry you had a bad experience with this. I hope your next sandwich was one that you enjoyed!
What did you play for the band? I started to play the accordian when I was 11 or so. From there I went on to play an organ, piano, guitar. I do have a flute that I would love to play, but I am afraid that I dont have enough huff and puff to play it. I am going to find out if my niece would like the flute that I have.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kac47874 said:


> Ok, my turn to be stupid... was looking for the new tea party to start and it's thursday, duh??


don't feel alone, I was away all day and really thought it was Friday evening when I got home :roll:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My we are very philosophical this evening. I don't know what your excuse is, but I've had some Shiraz wine tonight.

that makes me very deep and introspective. :0


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Collard greens. Yummy and good for you. Can't beat it.


My very favorite greens, but I like poke too. I am bringing one full canister and three bags of yellow grits, five boxes of white grits, and several white sweet potatoes to Chicago when I move. I just hope I can find some okra.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm afraid that I was not a musician as such, but I sang in night clubs and church weddings, as well as other lesser gigs. :0 I can relate to you musician, however


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, my turn to be stupid... was looking for the new tea party to start and it's thursday, duh??
> ...


I did that a few weeks ago when we had a Friday off from school so Thursday was our Friday and I frantically searched for quite a while on that Thursday night before realizing it!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

We always snoked the beef tongue. I would then boil it with carrots, onion and celery. Left overs were sliced and served on rye bread with a good brown mustard. My mouth is watering. Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Love beef heart ad tongue. Grew up on farm where we butchered our own beef.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > kac47874 said:
> ...


Sometimes I find that the entire weekend has gone by and I am missing Saturday morning when it is really Tuesday! No amount of hot coffee will bring it back either!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> We always snoked the beef tongue. I would then boil it with carrots, onion and celery. Left overs were sliced and served on rye bread with a good brown mustard. My mouth is watering. Edith M
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Edith, That sounds delicious! I know I liked to put yellow mustard on the tongue. Mom would serve turnip and whipped potatoes with it. Of course we would also have whatever jar of pickles Mom had on the go as well!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kerryn said:


> WOW! Winter is finally here----we have snow!
> I enjoyed reading and getting caught up on the posts---you all covered a lot!
> 
> Marianne-I can't believe no one asked for the Oreo Stuffed Choc. Chip Cookie recipe! Can you post it?
> ...


Thank you. I had a great day, and the serenade was outstanding!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

So everyone, did your March come in like a lion or like a lamb? We have so many members right around the globe. My March came in like a lamb (sunny breaks and no snow/rain) so I guess it will go out like the lion. Where did this saying ever come from anyway? March comes in like a lamb and goes out like a lion or it comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb. we sure think of funny things!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

March is coming in like a lamb here, and I still have warm scarves that I am finishing up for gifts. Too bad]! 
what do I do now? keep them for next Christmas. No, I can't do that. Never could hold a gift until it's appropriate time. I must give them early. That's just me. 
Oh, well, I believe in living in the moment


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Marlark Marge and 5mmdpns: Cascade yarns has a free pattern for a long-sleeved waterfall cardigan using kid seta - it's very light-weight and took me a long time to knit (all stocking stitch (stockinette to you). But it's the perfect weight to slip on when the air-conditioning is vicious. See cascadeyarns.com Pattern No. FW145.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Althea and 5mmdpns: Thanks for those patterns.The one I am looking for as several layers of cascading falls.

I have heard the phrase tough as shoe leather applied to meat that is dry or overcooked but these ananlogies to starving populations were dumb. 
March here came in with a thoroughly delightful day in the low 80's, Mod dress appropriate- that's my kind of weather.
Tai chi was comfortable without even anything but qui gong as warm-up. I am kniting feather and fan again in another shade of lavendar-iris. Fair weather forecast for the wkend.
Hope it holds as I have an immense washing to do and need to grocery shop now that pension checks are in.
I ate beef tongue-pickled as eaten in the Basque area near France. Wonderful if you love that sort of thing- but I prefer roast beef for most useages. 
I recently downloaded firefox as web browser-can I pick up tea party from that browser-I had to search and I just couldn't find it as it had been wiped out of my watched 
topics and in the far left side Unwatched is noted and does not give opportunity to change. I know this has happened to me before but how do I circumvent that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Althea and 5mmdpns: Thanks for those patterns.The one I am looking for as several layers of cascading falls.
> 
> I have heard the phrase tough as shoe leather applied to meat that is dry or overcooked but these ananlogies to starving populations were dumb.
> March here came in with a thoroughly delightful day in the low 80's, Mod dress appropriate- that's my kind of weather.
> ...


I use _Firefox_ as my default browser and have never had that problem with it, I think you must have accidentally clicked om some kind of reset in Knitting Paradise.

I usually have at least a dozen tabs open at any one time, one of them is my email inbox and the current tea party is another. In <tools> <options> <general> select <show my windows and tabs from last time>. It's also a good idea to install _X-Marks_ as an add-on extension, this will create a 'cloud' account with all your tabs and bookmarks so you can restore your browser and ll its settings if your computer crashes.

Just be careful with the number of tabs you keep open, over fifty and it will take Firefox a couple of minutes to load up in the morning and it can slow your computer down a bit, particularly if you keep Firefox open all day in the background. Windows7 plus a full browser typically uses 1.2Mb of RAM, start using a word processor and an image manipultor at the same time and most computers will be labouring under the strain!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

maryanne-Can I ask why you are moving to Chicago. The first thing I learn upon entering chicago was the terible driving habits they seem to have. have to really be careful.I never like to drive thru Atlanta, but I think they have them beat! Funny thing I was following my son with a uhaul, he missed the turn and we ended up in downtown Chicago. I almost felt like the "Beverly Hillbillies". He had a uhaul witha trailer on the back, I drove the other uharul with a trailer on the back, and my dau-in-law in hteir car with the children!! That's what he gets for laughing at me for missing a small turn. This was four years ago, and I still shake when I think about it!!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


My DFIL (D=Dear) makes it the best! Usually in a pressure cooker with veggies and some spices. Yummy! My IL's are Filipino and cook a lot of unusual foods--I love it all, well... most of it.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So everyone, did your March come in like a lion or like a lamb? We have so many members right around the globe. My March came in like a lamb (sunny breaks and no snow/rain) so I guess it will go out like the lion. Where did this saying ever come from anyway? March comes in like a lamb and goes out like a lion or it comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb. we sure think of funny things!


We came in like a lion! However, it was about the only bit of snow we got so far---which is very unusual since we are on the end of our winter.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I still want to taste anythiing that is not known to me. I always will taste anyting new or unusual, as long as I know that someone else has eaten it before me ,especially if someone else considers it a delicasy.
Maybe I'm just easily influenced [/quote]

I Love Bizarre Foods w/Andrew Zimmern (SP?) on the travel channel! I swear I could try ALMOST anything he eats---and he travels the world and tries a lot of weird (to us) foods.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So everyone, did your March come in like a lion or like a lamb? We have so many members right around the globe. My March came in like a lamb (sunny breaks and no snow/rain) so I guess it will go out like the lion. Where did this saying ever come from anyway? March comes in like a lamb and goes out like a lion or it comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb. we sure think of funny things!


thursday was warm here, Friday threatened to drizzle most of the day, and as my helper had not turned up, I cut my own grass- but now the rain has started again, and the winds expected are so high, that the whole North Island, and upper South are warned to to be on Civil Defence alert, and to be ready for power outages, storm surges, surface, and other flooding, and general mayhem. Same weather system that caused the flooding in NSW, Australia, but it has apparently intensified in crossing the Tasman Sea. [what fun!!]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

An interesting tidbit of history for you, today is Texas's birthday, March 2 is Texas Independence Day. On this day 176 years ago, a group convened at Washington-on-the-Brazos (back then simply known as Washington) to craft a declaration of independence from Mexico. From that moment, the Republic of Texas was born. 
Happy Birthday Texas!!! I miss the sandy beaches of Padre Island, the beautiful bluebonnets along the highways, the gentle rolling hills of the Hill Country, the flavors of San Antonio and the River Walk, the sky scrapers of Dallas and Houston (sorry don't miss the smog) and the canyons and flat lands of West Texas.... oh West, TX the best kolache (sp) area and Brenham, home of Blue Bell Ice Cream, Yummm!! Such variety in one state, proud to be a Texan!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> thursday was warm here, Friday threatened to drizzle most of the day, and as my helper had not turned up, I cut my own grass- but now the rain has started again, and the winds expected are so high, that the whole North Island, and upper South are warned to to be on Civil Defence alert, and to be ready for power outages, storm surges, surface, and other flooding, and general mayhem. Same weather system that caused the flooding in NSW, Australia, but it has apparently intensified in crossing the Tasman Sea. [what fun!!]


Hi myfanwy! Haven't seen you lately. We are having a thunderstorm here at 7:45 AM, with fairly gusty winds forecast later today and tomorrow. Did you read about the tornado damage in central US? It's too early for that kind of damage and I worry what will come in the spring and summer. Weather upsets all over the world, it appears.

Looks like I should have run errands yesterday.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> SHCooper, one thing to keep in mind about your tongue sandwich, the beef tongue does not taste good or have good texture when it is cold. It needs to be eaten hot and there would have been no way to keep your sandwich hot. I am sorry you had a bad experience with this. I hope your next sandwich was one that you enjoyed!
> What did you play for the band? I started to play the accordian when I was 11 or so. From there I went on to play an organ, piano, guitar. I do have a flute that I would love to play, but I am afraid that I dont have enough huff and puff to play it. I am going to find out if my niece would like the flute that I have.


I was a trumpet player......and quite good at it until I had my tonsils removed. I was not to play for an extended period of recovery time but could not bear to be away from it that long. Of course I just HAD to try playing before full recovery and of course it was not a good choice. I blew something out and every time I try to do anything that requires air pressure, the air leaks. I can't even blow up a balloon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > thursday was warm here, Friday threatened to drizzle most of the day, and as my helper had not turned up, I cut my own grass- but now the rain has started again, and the winds expected are so high, that the whole North Island, and upper South are warned to to be on Civil Defence alert, and to be ready for power outages, storm surges, surface, and other flooding, and general mayhem. Same weather system that caused the flooding in NSW, Australia, but it has apparently intensified in crossing the Tasman Sea. [what fun!!]
> ...


Dear wannabear, I have been pretty busy with my WIP's, doctor's visits, blood tests, and such,
Yes we saw some of the devastation from the tornados on the news, it seems to be something to do with the US weather systems, it happens so regularly.
We do have tornados and water spouts here, but damage is normally much more localized, than these terrible twisters that occur in the US.
The rain has eased a bit, and it is fairly still at the moment , but that could be just gathering intensity- hope you are surviving the thunder ok, it can get a bit scary!!!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> An interesting tidbit of history for you, today is Texas's birthday, March 2 is Texas Independence Day. On this day 176 years ago, a group convened at Washington-on-the-Brazos (back then simply known as Washington) to craft a declaration of independence from Mexico. From that moment, the Republic of Texas was born.
> Happy Birthday Texas!!! I miss the sandy beaches of Padre Island, the beautiful bluebonnets along the highways, the gentle rolling hills of the Hill Country, the flavors of San Antonio and the River Walk, the sky scrapers of Dallas and Houston (sorry don't miss the smog) and the canyons and flat lands of West Texas.... oh West, TX the best kolache (sp) area and Brenham, home of Blue Bell Ice Cream, Yummm!! Such variety in one state, proud to be a Texan!


Our oldest son was sent to San Antonio 2 days after college graduation for his army combat medic training. DH and I went for his graduation ceremony and stayed in a hotel along River Walk. We loved being able to walk to all the eateries, the Alamo, etc. I would love to visit there again sometime.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Am to all. It is 0430 and as usual couldn't sleep and too uncomfortable to continue lying so I am up. 
Dave: I am a rank amateur when it comes to computers I found tools general but could not find select or show or Install x-marks. Right now I could use some cloud storage as my computer is very slow. Yesterday the screen kept freezing after reading only one post and my e-mail backlog is great because I couldn't delete any thing. That's why 
I installed firefox, hoping that that might help and it did allow me to continue reading some. Oh well my friend may need to come and straighten me out.
Otherwise steady as she goes. Marlark Marge.
Maybe the new tp will eradicate some of the problems I have enountered this week. Hope so. Frustrated.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Marianne for that bit of interesting history on Texas! Happy birthday Texas!

Today we are getting huge floating flakes of snow falling. Chickadees were singing outside my window and sounding so cheerful!

Marge, I do hope you are able to figure out your computer!

Sam, what is the situation with puppies? do they have names yet? I think you are going to have to knit them up little i-cord collars to keep them told apart! Perhaps we will get pictures this weekend?

Myfanwy, sounds like things are very busy in your household! Time just seems to slip right on by before one knows that it is even the next week!!

Soon our country will be having "spring break" in the schools. THis is where the schools have a week off sometime in March. Gives the teachers time to catch up on some school work/planning and gives the kids time off from cabin fever. Each province is different in when the week off is. In Ontario the spring break is always which ever week March 15 falls in. Lots of towns have their winter carnivals then. Dave, does England have such things? do _the Lads_ get a "spring break"?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Good Am to all. It is 0430 and as usual couldn't sleep and too uncomfortable to continue lying so I am up.
> Dave: I am a rank amateur when it comes to computers I found tools general but could not find select or show or Install x-marks. Right now I could use some cloud storage as my computer is very slow. Yesterday the screen kept freezing after reading only one post and my e-mail backlog is great because I couldn't delete any thing. That's why
> I installed firefox, hoping that that might help and it did allow me to continue reading some. Oh well my friend may need to come and straighten me out.
> Otherwise steady as she goes. Marlark Marge.
> Maybe the new tp will eradicate some of the problems I have enountered this week. Hope so. Frustrated.


you might try clearing your cookies, this will usually help with the speed, I use a program called C Cleaner.. it's a free download 
"http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner">Download CCleaner from FileHippo.com</a>
it really cleans up my computer, of course be sure to check the boxes of things you do NOT want deleted, or "cleaned". hope this will help


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

Just thought I'd let you know, I've just posted my latest egg cosy. I've gone all _ad hocist_ this time, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65006-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dear 5mmdpns, Yes things have been pretty busy around here!! I had hoped to get to the hardware shop because I need more line for the weed eater, and a new spark plug for the mower, but we have been warned to stay home today, because of the expected gales. The wind is as bit more frisky than it was an hour ago. but from the sound I don't think it is up to gale force yet. The worst storms in the 19 years I have lived here, this time; have tended to blow around us, and do their worst elsewhere, apart from the electric storms that we have had lately- they can be quite awesome, but I prefer to go off line, just incase of power surges. Woops it is starting to gust a bit stronger. I quite enjoy a good gale, provided I have had warning. One westerly gale last year downed my potted lemon, I picked it up twice, until I decided it was too much impact for the poor plant, and when I was able, got a much bigger pot, which should stand firm in this- be interesting to see. I am gradually getting a bigger ring of crushed egg shells around the base of the lemon- thank you so much for reminding me of that trick to deter the dreaded slugs and snails!! I imagine it is far too early in the year, in your part of the world, to do much more than get a little warmer at times?! Cheers!!!...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> An interesting tidbit of history for you, today is Texas's birthday, March 2 is Texas Independence Day. On this day 176 years ago, a group convened at Washington-on-the-Brazos (back then simply known as Washington) to craft a declaration of independence from Mexico. From that moment, the Republic of Texas was born.
> Happy Birthday Texas!!! I miss the sandy beaches of Padre Island, the beautiful bluebonnets along the highways, the gentle rolling hills of the Hill Country, the flavors of San Antonio and the River Walk, the sky scrapers of Dallas and Houston (sorry don't miss the smog) and the canyons and flat lands of West Texas.... oh West, TX the best kolache (sp) area and Brenham, home of Blue Bell Ice Cream, Yummm!! Such variety in one state, proud to be a Texan!


I frequently pass the building that was used as the Lagation for the Republic of Texas in the nineteenth century, it's a wine merchant now, but there's a plaque on the wall.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Soon our country will be having "spring break" in the schools. THis is where the schools have a week off sometime in March. Gives the teachers time to catch up on some school work/planning and gives the kids time off from cabin fever. Each province is different in when the week off is. In Ontario the spring break is always which ever week March 15 falls in. Lots of towns have their winter carnivals then. Dave, does England have such things? do _the Lads_ get a "spring break"?


He's had _half-term_, that ended the weekend Sam stood in for me and I went down to the coast. The big holiday will be Easter, public schools get 3-4 weeks, but state-run schools tend to only take a fortnight off.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Soon our country will be having "spring break" in the schools. THis is where the schools have a week off sometime in March. Gives the teachers time to catch up on some school work/planning and gives the kids time off from cabin fever. Each province is different in when the week off is. In Ontario the spring break is always which ever week March 15 falls in. Lots of towns have their winter carnivals then. Dave, does England have such things? do _the Lads_ get a "spring break"?
> ...


For our Easter holidays, the only day off is Good Friday which is a statutory holiday for the whole country of Canada.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Be interested to know the history of that one! We have at the very least Friday and Monday, sometimes Tuesday as well...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting tidbit of history for you, today is Texas's birthday, March 2 is Texas Independence Day. On this day 176 years ago, a group convened at Washington-on-the-Brazos (back then simply known as Washington) to craft a declaration of independence from Mexico. From that moment, the Republic of Texas was born.
> ...


OH My! Thank you for sharing this Dave, my Aunt saw this building when she toured Europe several years ago, she had taken pictures but they were destroyed or lost when a tornado demolished her home. I had forgotten about them till you posted this, again Thank you for sharing!
:thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


In the UK Good Friday and Easter Monday are Bank Holidays (national public holidays). The school year is divided into three terms, Michaelmas term runs from September to Christmas, Spring term runs to Easter and the Summer term from Easter until July. State schools have much shorter holidays thn Public Schools since many boys parents are abroad, also the Easter holidy is used for various extra-mural activities, trips to Athens or Rome, geography field trips, skiing in the Alps, fell-walking, white-water rafting, gliding, scuba-diving, the kind of activities it's tricky to fit into the time-table. Summer holidays are longer because when most public schools were founded, England had an agrarian economy so boys would have been needed on their parents estates to help with the harvest.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - love the new egg cosy - and the colors you used. may try and make one today - i have enough scraps of yarn to make a dozen or more. lol

we are to get rain - possible thunder storms - high winds - there could be some tornado warnings - i've always wanted to see a tornade. heidi and i are hoping for a wopping big thunder storm - lightening streaking across the sky - loud booms - the kind that you wonder if you should be heading for the basement kind of storm - it has been a long time since we have had a storm like that. will need to get out some rousty classical music to play during the storm - it just kind of fits the mood. something with cymbals and drums - something like the music from the grand canyon suite - the storm section. i of course will be looking out the window enjoying all the havoc of mother nature taking place.

will definitely try to get pictures of the puppies into the new tp - alexis is staying at a friends right now but will be home this weekend. they sure are getting big.

myfanwy - hope you do not get blown away.

sam



FireballDave said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, I've just posted my latest egg cosy. I've gone all _ad hocist_ this time, you can find it at:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

State schools have much shorter holidays thn Public Schools since many boys parents are abroad, also the Easter holidy is used for various extra-mural activities, trips to Athens or Rome, geography field trips, skiing in the Alps, fell-walking, white-water rafting, gliding, scuba-diving, the kind of activities it's tricky to fit into the time-table. Summer holidays are longer because when most public schools were founded, England had an agrarian economy so boys would have been needed on their parents estates to help with the harvest.

Dave[/quote]

dave - what is the difference between state run schools and public schools?

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - love the new egg cosy - and the colors you used. may try and make one today - i have enough scraps of yarn to make a dozen or more. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I'm glad you like it. Make the lengths 4-8" and get working on your own variegated yarn, it doesn't take long to knot the pieces together and the result is something unique and a memory of things you have made.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what is the difference between state run schools and public schools?
> 
> sam


State schools are run by local councils and funded by the state from taxation, they are open to all and are free. Public schools are run by educational trusts and foundations and are funded by a combination of charitable trust and fees. They are called public because they are open to all and free from any interference from state, church or commercial interest. Public schools should not be confused with private schools which are commercial enterprises, funded by school fees and open to anyone who can afford to pay. Getting into a public school involves passing examinations that last an entire day, as well as several interviews. To win a place, a child must be either academically bright, a natural linguist, musically gifted or, display exceptional sporting talent, preferably a combination of all four!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't know what the situation is nowadays, but years ago in parts of this country school would begin in August and then let out for a period. Probably different times in different states, depending on what was being harvested.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Here in Canada, our schools start either the last week in August or the first week in September, depending on when Christmas Day falls. There are two weeks off at Christmas/New Years. The first semester runs from the beginning of the school year to the end of January. The second semester runs February to the third week in June. There is a week off in March. There are regularily scheduled days off for the kids in addition to the statutary holidays. This is for high school which is grades 9 to 12. Elementary school runs along the same days but there is no semester system to my knowledge. In the fall of 2012, Ontario moves to encorporate full day Junior and Senior Kindergarden five days a week. This has caused a lot of controversy because it forces many daycare centers to close and cause these early childhood educators and assistants to be unemployed. It is also going to cost the Ontario tax payers $1.5 billion per year for this. It is a little amazing and disconcerting to think that the politicians think they know best! Now I will get off that topic because, I know it is like that in every country.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the explanation dave.

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - what is the difference between state run schools and public schools?
> ...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, I've just posted my latest egg cosy. I've gone all _ad hocist_ this time, you can find it at:
> 
> ...


Adoreable, looks like bits of the egg got mixed up in the cosy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never knew starving children in arminia ate shoes so they didn't starve.
> 
> sam


LOL :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I think my sugar level just jumped 20 points reading the Oreo/Choc Chip receipts!!
> ...


Or Scotland's famous deep fried Mars bar (done in batter!)
However, I've never seen one on a menu, so maybe (hopefully) it's an urban myth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - they serve deep fried snickers bars at the county fair - so mars bars is not impossible.

sam

and they are sooooooooo good.



KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

maryanne said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Collard greens. Yummy and good for you. Can't beat it.
> ...


Only thing I've tasted out of your list is the sweet potato! No idea what collard greens or poke are like?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

raining cats and dogs - one huge clap of thunder. more on it's way. at least one does not need to shovel the rain.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Poke (pronounced POK-ay) is raw tuna, cubed and mixed with marinade. For myself, I do like my fish cooked. It is a form of sushi (raw fish).
Collard greens are the leaves from the brocoli, cabbage, and cauliflower family. They are grown specifically for the greens. Similar to swiss chard and cooked the same. Smother with butter, salt & pepper and enjoy! You can also top with bacon bits.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Slightly different in Scotland, we have 4 terms
1. middle of August - middle October (1 week holiday)
2. mid October - Christmas ( 2 weeks hol)
3. early January - end of March (2 weeks hol)
4. mid April - end June.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Poke (pronounced POK-ay) is raw tuna, cubed and mixed with marinade. For myself, I do like my fish cooked. It is a form of sushi (raw fish).


I'm just getting back around to posting this week...!

That's interesting...we have poke greens (pronounced poke) that come up in spring. You have to get them young & tender, as the larger plants and berries are not edible. When I was a kid, we'd each take a large paper grocery sack out and walk the roadsides, picking until the bag was full. We also dug our own sassafras roots for tea. Here's something of interest:

http://www.ghosttraveller.com/really_old_recipes.htm

And Wikipedia has an entry on fried Mars bars, though I certainly doubt my stomach could handle one!

Oh, and on the weather front here: We have high, heavy winds (no rain, dagnabbit)--some gale/hurricane force at times. It's spring in New Mexico, when the flowers, pollen, and neighbors' lawn furniture fly by!

Sam, stay safe! My family is in the path of those storms, so I've been watching the news on them. I love a good thunderstorm, but having seen TWO tornadoes in my life, that's two too many for me.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Poke salad is a weed, more or less. Pronounced Poke. They come up without any help from us. I've never eaten any, but when times were hard, people surely did. Here is an article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokeweed


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Poke (pronounced POK-ay) is raw tuna, cubed and mixed with marinade. For myself, I do like my fish cooked. It is a form of sushi (raw fish).
> ...


Poke is NOT the same as pokeweed. The poke is raw tuna and Poke for this is a Hawian word. You can not really call the two of them by the same name as they are completely different. If it is the greens you are referring to, then they are pokeweed. If it is just poke, then it is raw tuna fish. At least that is what the dictionary says when I read it. Wannabears link to wikipedia in regards to pokeweed, also confirms this.
Here is a picture and definition of poke.
http://www.yumsugar.com/Poke-3281067


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Actually, collards are much better after frost gets them. They're really substantial and take more cooking than tender greens like mustard and cress. It seems there should be something of the sort where you are, since you are damp and cool. Can you think of anything?


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

This link from Sorlenna is amusing and talks about poke sallet and how to cook it:

http://www.ghosttraveller.com/really_old_recipes.htm


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That was very interesting. Next question: What are Semnil cakes? Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> Here is a little more about the differences between Mothering Sunday and Mother's Day. One is a religious observance and one is a secular or non-religious day to honour our mothers. On Mothering Sunday the traditional churches also have semnil cakes.
> 
> http://sharon-kirby.suite101.com/the-history-and-origin-of-mothering-sunday-a98182


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> That was very interesting. Next question: What are Semnil cakes? Edith M
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It is possible that Dave is ahead of us, on that one- my receipt involves a lot of almond paste- marzipan, and a fruit cake, topped with the marzipan, and little marzipan chickens and eggs on top- have never ever got around to making one, also spelt simnel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Be interesting to catch up with the next TP!!..


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave said he's going to go into Simnel cakes closer to Easter. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, I often wondered about that myself. In the US public schools are open to all and our school taxes pay for them. Private and religous run schools are privately funded as well as having to pay a fee. Edith M


FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - what is the difference between state run schools and public schools?
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks, Dave, I often wondered about that myself. In the US public schools are open to all and our school taxes pay for them. Private and religous run schools are privately funded as well as having to pay a fee. Edith M
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


_The Lad_ attends a public school, doesn't he?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Dave, I often wondered about that myself. In the US public schools are open to all and our school taxes pay for them. Private and religous run schools are privately funded as well as having to pay a fee. Edith M
> ...


I know the answer to that one, the lad goes to a very prestigious Public School.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I won't ask you to name the school since Dave wants to protect the boy's privacy. Maybe Dave will tell us which of the sought-for qualities he possesses. That's in addition to being able to knit.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Redriet, I know that there are fancy lacy and cabled waterfall sweaters but this looked simple and elegant at the same time. A sparkly broach or a necklace could be added to the wardrobe to enhance the looks. It looks even simple enough for me to do. Because of my dyslexia with numbers, I am not able to do the lace, yarn overs, and etc. This one is all garter stitch. So many sizes to choose from for knitting this item too.


Hi 5mmdpns, another good thing about the garter stitch is that you can watch TV or something while you're knitting, It's easy, one kind of stitch.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Poke grows in the fence rows here and should be coming up anytime. Grow okra here from seed. Grits you can get at the store, or I can go to a nearby mill and pick up fresh ground. Don't worry, I'm sure you will make yourself right at home. Welcome to the Midwest!

Kathy


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, I've just posted my latest egg cosy. I've gone all _ad hocist_ this time, you can find it at:
> 
> ...


You topped yourself. This is my all time favorite. Pure fun!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> That was very interesting. Next question: What are Semnil cakes? Edith M
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Dave said that he would take care of this question at another Tea Party and I believe he would take care of also posting recipes for this. I am just waiting for his response at another time on this. I know that I have my own ideas and some of them could be misconceptions so I will wait and see what Dave says. He is quite the historian!! and the things in the UK have likely happened long before they ever became a "tradition" in our part of the world, haha, trust the Brits to come in first!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

But she's going to Chicago, isn't she? I don't know about grits and stuff there. 

Does that mill have fresh-ground corn meal?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I've seen deep-fried cadbury's cream eggs in Middlesborough, my ateries are clogging up at the thought of it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I won't ask you to name the school since Dave wants to protect the boy's privacy. Maybe Dave will tell us which of the sought-for qualities he possesses. That's in addition to being able to knit.


Oh, he can count to ten and read without getting too many blisters on his fingers these days!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everybody,
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad you like my bit of free-form design, every single one will come out different..

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > I won't ask you to name the school since Dave wants to protect the boy's privacy. Maybe Dave will tell us which of the sought-for qualities he possesses. That's in addition to being able to knit.
> ...


 :-D thanks for the chuckle


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> But she's going to Chicago, isn't she? I don't know about grits and stuff there.
> 
> Does that mill have fresh-ground corn meal?


Yep! Hey, we eat grits up here too! Matter of fact, had biscuits & gravy with grits and eggs last Sunday morning.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Grits are a good excuse for butter.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> dave - love the new egg cosy - and the colors you used. may try and make one today - i have enough scraps of yarn to make a dozen or more. lol
> 
> we are to get rain - possible thunder storms - high winds - there could be some tornado warnings - i've always wanted to see a tornade. heidi and i are hoping for a wopping big thunder storm - lightening streaking across the sky - loud booms - the kind that you wonder if you should be heading for the basement kind of storm - it has been a long time since we have had a storm like that. will need to get out some rousty classical music to play during the storm - it just kind of fits the mood. something with cymbals and drums - something like the music from the grand canyon suite - the storm section. i of course will be looking out the window enjoying all the havoc of mother nature taking place.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


Only thing near to it here that I can think of would be curly kale?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I love grits, really had only had instant grits for years, but when I moved to SC, one of the band Moms had a group over for breakfast and MERCY, now those were GRITS! She politely taught me the difference. Now that I moved to GA, I am just a few miles from a mill and purchase the grits fresh ground, also cornmeal and flours, they also have a porridge but it's a bit sweet for me and mine. I love my mill days, always enjoy the waterfall just above, I believe it's on the Chattahochee River.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Next Tuesday is World Math Day. We practiced yesterday, and it is really cool. Done on the computer, it finds children from all over the world to play a math game. Our kindergarteners will play 5 year olds around the world. It was very interesting to see where the students were. I did see UK and Canada.

One more week and then Spring Break! Everyone is ready. The tattling is out of control! I am ready for some peace and quiet. Of course, the dogs are playing, and they are being noisy!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Same family. I love kale, too. It is not quite as heavy as collards. Sometimes you have to cook collards a pretty long time so they'll be tender, but I prefer to cook greens quickly and not too much.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Same family. I love kale, too. It is not quite as heavy as collards. Sometimes you have to cook collards a pretty long time so they'll be tender, but I prefer to cook greens quickly and not too much.


I'm always amazed at what I learn on this forum. Hate to say it, but I'm not too sure what grits are. Anything like porrige oats?


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Kate, grits are ground corn. If you get them from a mill - these are referred to as stone ground - they may be a little coarse and those bought in the grocery are usually finer. Many people compare them to Italian polenta. As you can see, they are a staple for breakfast in the South and in other parts of the US as well. They are good with butter, and really great with sharp cheese!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Sorry I'm a little late this week, my internet connection decided to reset itself at the critical moment! Anyway, all is fixed and this week's tea party can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65122-1.html

Hope to see you all there!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I won't ask you to name the school since Dave wants to protect the boy's privacy. Maybe Dave will tell us which of the sought-for qualities he possesses. That's in addition to being able to knit.


Thanks wannabear, I have been worrying about leaping in there, ever since!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I do like grits! I thought it was a southern dish. I like garlic cheese grits, too. Plain, with lots of butter, is good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Same family. I love kale, too. It is not quite as heavy as collards. Sometimes you have to cook collards a pretty long time so they'll be tender, but I prefer to cook greens quickly and not too much.
> ...


Here is a little more on the grits. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grits


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - love the new egg cosy - and the colors you used. may try and make one today - i have enough scraps of yarn to make a dozen or more. lol
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: 
fireball Dave-I like that system! I wish our schools were set up that way-maybe then kids would appreciate the value of an education. My dau-in-law homeschools my three gandchildren, and does a fabulous job doing it. Their school work has priority, then activities. she has no professional training, but she has the heart of a devoted, giving mother to give the best education without all the violence,language,clicks, and rude public school has to deal with, not even leaving out the school bus ride. God Bless School Bus Drivers! Noone knows what they have to put up with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The Englsih school terms were great for my oldest daughter. The mid term break gave her the break she needed to keep going the rest of the term. Here we have 4 terms and one term was just that bit long for her to cope with. First term begins late January. The next hoildays normally incorporate Easter soemwhere in them. Fourth term finsihs between one and two weeks before Christmas with the others placed more or less evenly in between. Each state has its own holidays and at least one state still has the old three term system. My oldest daughter would have been unbearable under this system as we didn't have a midterm break.
Good Friday and Easter MOnday are both Public Holidays in South Australia- never have understood why Monday is- any idea Dave?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Englsih school terms were great for my oldest daughter. The mid term break gave her the break she needed to keep going the rest of the term. Here we have 4 terms and one term was just that bit long for her to cope with. First term begins late January. The next hoildays normally incorporate Easter soemwhere in them. Fourth term finsihs between one and two weeks before Christmas with the others placed more or less evenly in between. Each state has its own holidays and at least one state still has the old three term system. My oldest daughter would have been unbearable under this system as we didn't have a midterm break.
> Good Friday and Easter MOnday are both Public Holidays in South Australia- never have understood why Monday is- any idea Dave?


Easter is the principal festival on the Christian calendar, it and Christmas Day are the only days of the year when all but essential services are closed; only small local shops are permitted to open, all the big supermarkets and out-of-town retail parks are closed by law. Because it would be a public holiday were it too fall on a week-day, the Monday is a 'Bank Holiday in lieu.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Easter is the principal festival on the Christian calendar, it and Christmas Day are the only days of the year when all but essential services are closed; only small local shops are permitted to open, all the big supermarkets and out-of-town retail parks are closed by law. Because it would be a public holiday were it too fall on a week-day, the Monday is a 'Bank Holiday in lieu.
> 
> Dave


That makes sense- don't know why I never worked out that reason!After all very few of our Public Holidays fall on the relevant day and any that fall on Sunday are automatically changed to the Monday. Which can create problems for shift worketrs as if Christmas Day falls on a weekend the public holiday is on the Monday and thus penalty rates apply to the Monday and yet it is the day that matters. Some unions manage to get penalty rates paid for both. Trying to bring into South Australia that anyone working after 5pm on Christmas Eve and News Year Ev also get penalty rates. Especially New Years Eve working until midnight gets no extra penaltys and yet that is the time most people want off.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> maryanne-Can I ask why you are moving to Chicago. The first thing I learn upon entering chicago was the terible driving habits they seem to have. have to really be careful.I never like to drive thru Atlanta, but I think they have them beat! Funny thing I was following my son with a uhaul, he missed the turn and we ended up in downtown Chicago. I almost felt like the "Beverly Hillbillies". He had a uhaul witha trailer on the back, I drove the other uharul with a trailer on the back, and my dau-in-law in hteir car with the children!! That's what he gets for laughing at me for missing a small turn. This was four years ago, and I still shake when I think about it!!!


Sorry Carol, I just got caught up on last weeks tp and haven't been to this weeis yet. I'm going to Chicagi to live with family due to health reasons, and be closer to my DD and family.

I don't drive anymore but I did drive in Miami, and if you can drive there you can drive anywhere. It's worse than Chicago.

Kathy thanks for your warm welcome. I'll be leaving hopefully on the 15th. See y'all later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Easter is the principal festival on the Christian calendar, it and Christmas Day are the only days of the year when all but essential services are closed; only small local shops are permitted to open, all the big supermarkets and out-of-town retail parks are closed by law. Because it would be a public holiday were it too fall on a week-day, the Monday is a 'Bank Holiday in lieu.
> ...


This modern '24/7' lifestyle is all very well, but it wrecks family life for many of the workers who have to maintain it. We all need time when families can guarantee to be together, the relaxation of Sunday Trading Laws did a lot of damage, one day is much like another and week has lost all its structure for many as it merges into the next; _new_ and _better_ aren't always interchangeable terms!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I miss the days of closing on Sundays and in fact behaving differently all day long. My parents would take us along to visit various ladies who couldn't get out any more. We wore our good clothes on that day, too.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:hunf: marrianne-Miami must be a nightmare then. At least you have family there. We came here "cold turkey".Right after we arrive we thought we would take the Marta into Chicago to see the sights.!!! OH MY-did we ever see the sights. We boarded around 1:30 pm arrived in Chicago around 4:00-problem was that was the Saturday the annual Christmas Parade was going on. BAD CHOICE! There must have been thousands of people in the stores,then it started to rain/ice on our way back.When we arrived at the place our car was parked it took 30 minutes to get the ice off the windshield and car so we could drive home.Needless to say, when we go into Chicago we drive our own car now. Never rode the Marta since. When we arrive in Chicago we had to hail a taxi also in the midst of the horrible weather! I tell you this ,because now I can really laugh at it.HAHAHA :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: That's funny Dave-about the blisters on the fingers!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: pammie1234-It's amazing you are a school teacher and can maintain that beautiful smile! what is the link for the math game?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: Sorlenna- You are right about the Poke. In Alabama as a child we called it poke salad-green leay,grew in our yard.We live on a high hill and it grew wild.Yes as I remember it the leafs were young ,tender ,green as salad. We never had iceberg lettuce or for that matter any other type of lettuce.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

It did say for the pokeweed- there are various similar names -one of which is poke sallet-that's what we called it poke sallet ( i heard it pronounce salad-the correct spelling according to wikipedia-is sallet). :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

The other site about the raw tuna Hawaiian dish says the pronouncation for POKE is (poke-ay). The one I was referring is pronounced POKE-as in " to poke" something. Pronounication are different. :wink: I am only trying to clarify for others who are not familiar with this term.Many times I have to ask Dave about certain terms used so I don't misunderstand or learn new information;which by the way I did with this research-I had never heard of the Hawaiian dish-although it sounds really good-I'm not sure if I would eat raw fish for my taste. Thanks for your info.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Sam-that was funny about not shoveling the rain. Oh I remember as kids when it would just rain we were allowed to go outside and stand at the corner of our house and let the rain run off onto us. Of course that was down South where it was warm enuff. Here if kids did that ice cicles would form on them at this time of year.!! My grandchildren love to play in the snow-they can't wait till the first snow fall. They get very creative playing in the snow.


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Marianne, are you familiar with Adobe Walls? That is the most peaceful, beautiful place..it is so quiet and when the wind blows through the tall grasses, it almost makes your heart stop...I love west Texas and used to spend time there accompanying my DH on business trips..he loved showing me all of the "out of the way" places and Adobe Walls was one of his favorites. We've always hoped to make just one more trip out there. Paunie


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

My Grandmother called them poke greens, not pokeweed. They were dainty light green and supposedly tasted good when cooked and served with a vinagrette type dressing....I say supposedly because I did not eat "green stuff" when I was a child...only under parental duress. LOL There was a song a few years back by one of the greats, possibly Elvis, "Poke salat Annie" Paunie


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Pure sacrilege to deep-fry a Cadbury egg...Paunie


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Sam-that was funny about not shoveling the rain. Oh I remember as kids when it would just rain we were allowed to go outside and stand at the corner of our house and let the rain run off onto us. Of course that was down South where it was warm enuff. Here if kids did that ice cicles would form on them at this time of year.!! My grandchildren love to play in the snow-they can't wait till the first snow fall. They get very creative playing in the snow.


Are you familiar with Alison Krauss? There's a song on one of her CDs that starts "When I was a child I used to stand out in the rain." Not sung by Alison, but one of the guys.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: I love Allison Krauss. Actually when my son got married they had s song by Allison Krauss. She is a very natural person. But no, I have not heard that song. I'll have to try and google it. Thanks for the info and have a wonderful day. Snow is frozen here. Quit snowing , but when I went out to get the morning newspaper the snow was crunchy.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: I love Allison Krauss. Actually when my son got married they had s song by Allison Krauss. She is a very natural person. But no, I have not heard that song. I'll have to try and google it. Thanks for the info and have a wonderful day. Snow is frozen here. Quit snowing , but when I went out to get the morning newspaper the snow was crunchy.


It's called No Place to Hide and it's on the Alison Krauss/Union Station CD So Long So Wrong. I got the first line just a little wrong.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: wannabear-Thanks I will look it up. Sun is beaming in-but still cold outside with much snow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Collard greens. Yummy and good for you. Can't beat it.
> ...


Trader Joes sometimes has fresh okar. Possibly Whole Foods, too, but they are expensive. Jewel & Dominick's are also quite possible sources.
Have a safe trip!
Carol (IL)


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

That was pretty fascinating, Sorlenna, I want to go back and read all of it. thanks, dandylion



Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Poke (pronounced POK-ay) is raw tuna, cubed and mixed with marinade. For myself, I do like my fish cooked. It is a form of sushi (raw fish).
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Grits are a good excuse for butter.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: pammie1234-It's amazing you are a school teacher and can maintain that beautiful smile! what is the link for the math game?


I'm not sure. I'll see if I can find out on Monday. The children have a login and password, so I don't know if it can be accessed away from school.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Paunie said:


> My Grandmother called them poke greens, not pokeweed. They were dainty light green and supposedly tasted good when cooked and served with a vinagrette type dressing....I say supposedly because I did not eat "green stuff" when I was a child...only under parental duress. LOL There was a song a few years back by one of the greats, possibly Elvis, "Poke salat Annie" Paunie


"gaiters got your Granny" only quote I can remember from the song. "
I don't think it was Elvis who recorded it. Maybe it was a group rather than a solo. 
It had a good beat and was easy to dance to" LOL


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I love Allison Krauss. Actually when my son got married they had s song by Allison Krauss. She is a very natural person. But no, I have not heard that song. I'll have to try and google it. Thanks for the info and have a wonderful day. Snow is frozen here. Quit snowing , but when I went out to get the morning newspaper the snow was crunchy.
> ...


Girls, I love Allison's voice and style. I may even have that cd. It not -- I want it.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Paunie said:
> 
> 
> > My Grandmother called them poke greens, not pokeweed. They were dainty light green and supposedly tasted good when cooked and served with a vinagrette type dressing....I say supposedly because I did not eat "green stuff" when I was a child...only under parental duress. LOL There was a song a few years back by one of the greats, possibly Elvis, "Poke salat Annie" Paunie
> ...


It was recorded by Tony Joe White.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Paunie said:
> ...


Hi Ceili

Do you know the song. Was it based on a real insident or is the song a bit of fun?

LesleighAnne


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Sorry. I remember the song, but I just googled it for the name of the artist. Other than that, I have no idea. Not one of my favorite songs so I had no interest in further research.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


Changed my mind on the reply. I think it may offend some people and that was not the intention of it.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


Hope you don't think you offended me? Absolutely not! I'm sorry if I was sort of short in my answer. I was rather amused at the thought it could have been Elvis. Anyway, I don't see anything offensive in your reply.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Ceili

I did not find your reply offensive at all. It was my reply I was worried about.

There is a lot of laughter to find in life.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, those few words make a big effect with us cause that's all we remember about the song. Wasn't there some sort of howling too? Oh no. I see a trip to youtube in my future.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Well, those few words make a big effect with us cause that's all we remember about the song. Wasn't there some sort of howling too? Oh no. I see a trip to youtube in my future.


Hi Wannabear

Your right. There is a Meatloaf song that the only thing I know is the phrase "you took the words right out of my mouth, it must have been while you were kissing me".

I will have to listen to the song one day because I find it a strange lyric. Yes I think I have to head for youtube as well.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Well, those few words make a big effect with us cause that's all we remember about the song. Wasn't there some sort of howling too? Oh no. I see a trip to youtube in my future.
> ...


Love that song!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Well I will definately have to listen to the whole song. I do like Meatloaf but have never bought any of his cd's.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


sorry to have to ask, but when/if you find it will you please post the link? It's one of the funniest lines I've heard and I don't remember hearing Meatloaf. I need to be educated.  Which I will be on March 27. I'm taking a class for old folks on google, etc.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Wannabear

Your right. There is a Meatloaf song that the only thing I know is the phrase "you took the words right out of my mouth, it must have been while you were kissing me".

I will have to listen to the song one day because I find it a strange lyric. Yes I think I have to head for youtube as well.[/quote]

Love that song![/quote]

Well I will definately have to listen to the whole song. I do like Meatloaf but have never bought any of his cd's.[/quote]

sorry to have to ask, but when/if you find it will you please post the link? It's one of the funniest lines I've heard and I don't remember hearing Meatloaf. I need to be educated.  Which I will be on March 27. I'm taking a class for old folks on google, etc.[/quote]

I have not found the link to Meatloaf singing as yet but here is a link to the words.

http://lyrics.filestube.com/song/05ef2b0a23af359e03e9,You-Took-the-Words-Right-Out-of-My-Mouth-Hot-Summer-Night.html


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Wannabear
> 
> Your right. There is a Meatloaf song that the only thing I know is the phrase "you took the words right out of my mouth, it must have been while you were kissing me".
> 
> I will have to listen to the song one day because I find it a strange lyric. Yes I think I have to head for youtube as well.


Love that song![/quote]

Well I will definately have to listen to the whole song. I do like Meatloaf but have never bought any of his cd's.[/quote]

sorry to have to ask, but when/if you find it will you please post the link? It's one of the funniest lines I've heard and I don't remember hearing Meatloaf. I need to be educated.  Which I will be on March 27. I'm taking a class for old folks on google, etc.[/quote]

I have not found the link to Meatloaf singing as yet but here is a link to the words.

http://lyrics.filestube.com/song/05ef2b0a23af359e03e9,You-Took-the-Words-Right-Out-of-My-Mouth-Hot-Summer-Night.html[/quote]

Thanks so much, I , for one am going to have to get some sleep before I can really absorb these words. 
In the words of Annie and Scarlette : tomorrow.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

dandylion said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Wannabear
> ...


Well I will definately have to listen to the whole song. I do like Meatloaf but have never bought any of his cd's.[/quote]

sorry to have to ask, but when/if you find it will you please post the link? It's one of the funniest lines I've heard and I don't remember hearing Meatloaf. I need to be educated.  Which I will be on March 27. I'm taking a class for old folks on google, etc.[/quote]

I have not found the link to Meatloaf singing as yet but here is a link to the words.

http://lyrics.filestube.com/song/05ef2b0a23af359e03e9,You-Took-the-Words-Right-Out-of-My-Mouth-Hot-Summer-Night.html[/quote]

Thanks so much, I , for one am going to have to get some sleep before I can really absorb these words. 
In the words of Annie and Scarlette : tomorrow. [/quote]

I looked on YouTube and found a Gazillion videos of Meatloaf singing You Took the Words Right Out of My Mouth. Here's the first one. The others may be better, but it's late and I didn't look at them all.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Ceili

Thank you for the link. I will have to get his CD or even better a DVD. Singing is such a happy sound. I would love to be able to sing without frightening people. I had an Aunt who would whistle while she was working around the house. It always sounded so good to me even though some people thought it was unlady like.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: pammie1234-It's amazing you are a school teacher and can maintain that beautiful smile! what is the link for the math game?
> ...


Hi, this is the link I found when I 'googled' it from pammie's original post as I was intrigued at the idea http://www.worldmathsday.com/


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Ceili
> 
> Thank you for the link. I will have to get his CD or even better a DVD. Singing is such a happy sound. I would love to be able to sing without frightening people. I had an Aunt who would whistle while she was working around the house. It always sounded so good to me even though some people thought it was unlady like.


I know what you mean about frightening people. I often joke that there has been federal legislation passed making it a felony for either of my daughters or me to sing. Strangely enough, they are both championship Irish dancers, and one of them can play piano by ear, but none of us have the slightest ability to keep a tune, tempo, or timing and, although we have pleasant speaking voices, our sing voices are truly horrific. GS same way, but GD has a charming little voice. She's only 7, so we'll see if the family curse hits her at a later date.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Thanks for looking it up ladies, this and the meatloaf video. they were both very interesting. 
I was surpirsed at meatloaf's voice. It was better than I expected. It was also surprising that these lines didn't come from a country song 

The math site is interesting and would be something that I would monitor if I had children participating. 
You gals are the best!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dandylion - I hope that you were not in the path of that awful tornado. Such devastation is unbelievable. Our prayers go out to all those that were affected so terribly.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Thanks pammie for the link will check it out after I catch up from the weekend KP! Have a great week. Suppose to be a bit warmer here, but sounds like lots of rain.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

budasha said:


> dandylion - I hope that you were not in the path of that awful tornado. Such devastation is unbelievable. Our prayers go out to all those that were affected so terribly.


Thank you so much for your prayers, and I must say that the Salvation Army was there so very quickly, Bless all of those wonderful coordinators, volunteers and donors of that wonderful organization. They are always the first to ariive to help.

The news is just as you said: so davastating I can't repeat and the bad news is still coming in; some of it breaks your heart.

Most of the devastation ( I can't use any other word) seems to be in the southern part of the ST, I'm in Central IN, and only got strong wind and rain storms. 
Thank you for your consern. Sue -dandylion


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

dandylion, thank goodness you were unharmed & only had a strong wind & rain to cope with. My heart goes out to those who have lost loved ones, I pray for them & hope it will calm down now. You are right about the Salvation Army. When we were young and my mother was frequently ill they were always there to feed us & care for us until she came home. Without them we'd have been in a children's home.
We are still getting the bad news on tv here in the UK, will keep an eye on it & think of you all,

Tessa.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> dandylion, thank goodness you were unharmed & only had a strong wind & rain to cope with. My heart goes out to those who have lost loved ones, I pray for them & hope it will calm down now. You are right about the Salvation Army. When we were young and my mother was frequently ill they were always there to feed us & care for us until she came home. Without them we'd have been in a children's home.
> We are still getting the bad news on tv here in the UK, will keep an eye on it & think of you all,
> 
> Tessa.


The news pictures of the devastation have been terrible. It's hard to imagine whole towns being destroyed when one lives in a much gentler climate.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion, thank goodness you were unharmed & only had a strong wind & rain to cope with. My heart goes out to those who have lost loved ones, I pray for them & hope it will calm down now. You are right about the Salvation Army. When we were young and my mother was frequently ill they were always there to feed us & care for us until she came home. Without them we'd have been in a children's home.
> ...


Thank you so much for caring about ones who are so far away from you. It's very touching. Sue


----------

